# Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

Fangen wir doch einfach mal ganz von vorne an. Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband (DAFV) besteht – etwas vereinfacht gesprochen – aus zwei Sparten: den Anglern und den Castingsportlern. Das mag man bereits kritisieren, aber von dieser Kritik soll hier nicht die Rede sein.
Organisiert sind im DAFV so zwischen 500.000 und in guten Zeiten 800.000 Angler. Castingsportler, also solche, die das auf Leistungssportniveau betreiben, gibt es so circa 200. Den Breitensport, ohnehin chronisch Stiefkind, können wir hier vernachlässigen.
Der DAFV bezieht seine Einnahmen im Wesentlichen aus den Beiträgen der Mitglieder und aus der Sportförderung des Bundes, ausgereicht vom Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund (DOSB), dessen Mitglied der DAFV ist (wofür er natürlich entsprechende Beiträge abführt, weit mehr, als für 200 Castingsportler angemessen wäre). 

Für das Jahr 2014 hat der DAFV gehofft, 30.000 Euro an Einnahmen aus der Sportförderung zu erhalten. So jedenfalls sah es der Finanzierungsplan des Sports vor. Das dürfte ungefähr 10-15 % der Gesamteinnahmen des DAFV ausmachen, also keine geringe Summe. Nur wenige Wochen nach der Verabschiedung des Haushaltsplanes des DAFV erfahren wir, dass der DOSB diese 30.000 Euro nicht bezahlen wird. Ein entsprechender DOSB-Bescheid liegt dem DAFV-Präsidium vor. Die Gründe für diese Entscheidung sind der Öffentlichkeit bisher nicht bekannt; darüber zu spekulieren, ob Abrechnungen des Sportmanagements nicht in Ordnung waren und zu dieser Entscheidung geführt haben, ist müßig. Der DAFV muss sich mit diesen außerplanmäßigen Mindereinnahmen arrangieren. Da er sich aktuell in einer erheblichen strukturellen Finanzkrise befindet – darüber ist im Angelboard vielfach berichtet worden – trifft ihn die Entscheidung des DOSB besonders hart. Das ist für jedermann offenkundig, auch für die Sportsparte.

Jahrelang, jahrzehntelang hat das Sportmanagement die These in die Welt gesetzt, dass Sportfördergelder ausschließlich für Sportveranstaltungen verwendet werden können – und das war fast ausschließlich der Leistungssport im Casting. Angeln, so die offizielle Lehre, ist kein Sport. Deswegen konnten Angler, die keinen Castingsport betrieben, von der Förderung auch nicht profitieren. 

Das ist nie wirklich hinterfragt worden. Die Folgen waren ein ausuferndes Veranstaltungsprogramm des Castings und eine Vielzahl von Teilnahmen an internationalen Wettkämpfen. Viele Medaillen und internationale Titel wurden errungen, weit mehr, als von allen anderen Nationen, die Castingsport betreiben. Für diese Erfolge kann man den Sportlern, die sie errungen haben, dankbar sein.

In der Praxis wurden die Sportfördergelder zu 100% dem Sportmanagement zur weitgehend freien Verfügung übergeben. Der Sport sei ein durchlaufender Posten, so das Sportmanagement, für den Haushalt des DAFV ohne jede Bedeutung. Praktisch plante der Sport sein Veranstaltungsprogramm und bekam dafür so viel Geld, wie er dafür auszugeben in der Lage war. Eine wirkliche Kontrolle, die den Namen verdient, fand nicht statt. Solange das tatsächlich für den DAFV (und seine Vorgängerorganisationen) kostenneutral war, weil Sportfördergelder reichlich eingenommen wurden, mochte man dieses hinnehmen. In Wirklichkeit war es das nie. Die nichtcastenden Angler wurden schon immer zur Finanzierung des Sports herangezogen, auch wenn ihnen das niemand klar sagte. 

Scheinbar urplötzlich aber bricht den Sportlern die wichtigste Einnahmequelle Sportförderung weg. Wäre der DAFV ein reicher Verband, dann könnte er einspringen und das Geld der Angler-Sparte nehmen und es den Sportlern geben. Immerhin geht es ja um die Teilnahme Deutschlands an internationalen Castingmeisterschaften. Vielleicht hätte man sich sogar für diese Lösung entschieden, das Programm der Sparte Angeln zu reduzieren, um das Geld den Castern zu geben. Aber dafür ist nicht genug Geld da.

Die Alternative dazu wäre – aus Sicht des Sports – rigoros: Senkung der Ausgaben des Sports in der Höhe der Mindereinnahmen des Sports. Klingt vernünftig und ist es auch. Würde aber zur Folge haben, dass Deutschland – seit vielen Jahren zum ersten Male – nicht an Weltmeisterschaften teilnehmen kann. Damit können reine Angler gut leben, deutsche Castingssportler aber nur schwer.

Denkbar wäre auch ein Kompromiss: Der Sport reduziert seinen Geldbedarf, etwa von 30.000 Euro auf 15.000 oder 10.000 Euro und führt ein abgespecktes (aber immer noch angemessenes Programm) auf etwas kleinerem Niveau durch, eventuell sogar unter stärkerer Kostenbeteiligung der aktiven Sportler und der sie entsendenden Vereine und Verbände. Hierfür müssten im Sportmanagement entsprechende Vorschläge und Finanzierungskonzepte entwickelt und vorgelegt werden. Das haben die Sportler bis auf den heutigen Tag strikt verweigert. Sie wollen um keinen Preis weniger Verbandsgeld ausgeben. Stattdessen fordern sie die 30.000 Euro, die der DOSB nun nicht mehr zahlt, gleichwohl vom DAFV ein. Sie wollen alles, koste es (den Anglern) was es wolle, und sie wollen es sofort. 

Für einen Außenstehenden handelt es sich um eine Situation, die ohne größere Schwierigkeiten lösbar sein müsste. Im DAFV scheint das Gegenteil der Fall. 

Das DAFV-Sportmanagement – namentlich in Person des Vizepräsidenten für Sport Klamet – vertritt die Auffassung, die fehlenden 30.000 Euro gleichwohl beanspruchen zu können. Schließlich sieht der Haushaltsplan entsprechende Ausgaben für den Castingsport vor. Dass diese Summe auf der Einnahmeseite fehlt, obwohl _diese_ Einnahmen doch jahrelang exklusiv für den Castingsport verwendet werden durften, hält er für ein Problem, dass nicht der Sport, sondern dass die Vertreter der Angler lösen müssen. Das läuft auf eine recht simple Formel hinaus: Sportgelder, die eingenommen werden, gehören ausschließlich (und unkontrollierbar) dem Casting. Sportgelder, die nicht eingenommen werden, muss die Sparte Angeln besorgen oder eben mit eigenem Geld ersetzen. Oder noch einfacher formuliert: Der Sport ist für das Geldausgeben zuständig, die Angler haften für die Geldbeschaffung für den Sport. Kompromissbereitschaft? Fehlanzeige!

Anders als der DAFV-Vizepräsident für Sport kann der Vizepräsident für Finanzen nicht anders, als sich für beide Sparten, Angeln und Sport, verantwortlich zu fühlen. Er hat nun, auch in Kenntnis der Kompromissunwilligkeit des Sportmanagements, über den Castingsport auf Bundesebene einen Haushaltsstopp verfügt. Damit folgt er der „Logik des Sports“, genauer der Logik von Vizepräsident Klamet: Wenn Sportgeld nur für Sport ist, dann heißt weniger Sportgeld auch weniger Sport. Bernhard Pieper scheint bewusst zu sein, dass die Angelsparte keine Ausfallbürgschaft gegenüber dem Sport übernommen hat. Warum auch sollten anglerische Aktivitäten im DAFV entgegen dem Haushaltsplan reduziert werden, nur um den von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgehenden Ausgabenplan des Sports realisieren zu können?! So schmerzhaft eine solche Entscheidung ist, umso mehr verdient sie allen Respekt. Denn sie ist (folge)richtig und notwendig. Vor allem ist sie notwendig, um die Finanzen des DAFV konsolidieren zu können. Genau das ist der Kern aller Lebensfragen des DAFV. 

Es geht nicht um Prinzipienreiterei. Manch einer mag die aktuelle Castingkrise des DAFV als déjà-vu-Erlebnis empfinden. Mit Sicherheit geht es den Verantwortlichen in der Castinghochburg, dem Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg, so. Bereits im Jahre 2004 versuchte der Castingsport dort, seinen üppigen Betrieb ungeschmälert fortzusetzen, obwohl der Landessportbund die Gelder nicht mehr fließen ließ und der Landesverband mehr als klamm war. Während zunächst die Angler faktisch Kredit gewährten und dafür mit massiven Einsparungen im Angelbereich bezahlten, verweigerte das Castingsportmanagment jedwede Mitwirkung an der Lösung der eingetretenen Probleme, beteiligten sich nicht mit einem Cent an den dringend notwendigen Einsparungen, sondern baute seinen kostspieligen Wettkampfbetrieb ungebremst weiter aus. Das stürzte den Landesverband in seine tiefste Krise, deren Folgen zuletzt bei der Auflösung des BCAV (Anglerboard berichtete) noch 2014 fortwirken. Erst der massive Einsatz des Berliner Präsidenten Eckart Keller in dieser Frage führte zu einer für Angler befriedigenden, wenn auch vorläufigen Lösung – auf Landesebene. 
Der in Berlin für diese – man kann wohl sagen – Katastrophe verantwortliche war und ist der Vizepräsident für Sport, Herr Klamet, in Personalunion Vizepräsident des DAFV für Sport. 
Er fühlt sich, damals wie heute, nicht verantwortlich für die Akquisition der Sportfördergelder, wohl aber – und ausschließlich – für die Ausgaben des Castingsports, die gar nicht groß genug sein können. Das gleiche, was Klamet im Landesverband versuchte, versucht er nun erneut (und nicht zum ersten mal) im Bundesverband. Und er wird damit, wie im Landesverband, auch auf Bundesebene scheitern. Zulasten des Castingsports, zum Leidwesen der verdienstvollen Castingsportler, zum Schaden des Verbandes. 

Vor dem Hintergrund dieser Berliner Krise ist die Handlungsweise des DAFV-Vizepräsidenten Pieper mehr als nur verständlich. Sie ist die einzig richtige. Selbst der dargestellte theoretische Kompromiss wäre eine schlechtere „Lösung“. Denn nichts ist wichtiger als die Konsolidierung der DAFV-Finanzen, zu der auch gehört, dass der Castingsport dabei nicht sakrosankt ist und allen Einnahmeschwankungen zum Trotz seine Ausgaben von Jahr zu Jahr erhöht auf Kosten der Angler, obwohl die Castingsportler im Verband nur eine marginale Minderheit sind.

Ich bin kein Sportler, auch kein Castingsportler, obwohl ich für diese Sportart einiges übrig habe als gerne zielgenau und weitwerfender Angler. Während ich dieses schreibe, sitzt im Nebenzimmer meine Lebensgefährtin, eine neunfache Weltmeisterin im Castingsport - Weltmeisterin für Deutschland. Mit ihrem _Tablet_ schaut sie sich das Programm an, dass der Castingsport in Berlin und im Bundesverband vorgenommen hat. Und als Sportlerin sagt sie: „*Das artet aus*.“ – Warum eigentlich gibt es im DAFV keine Diskussion darüber, in welchem Umfang Castingsport eigentlich betrieben werden soll, wieviel Geld das kosten darf, wer was bezahlt und ob und wie sportliche Arbeit, heißt Förderung der Talente, tatsächlich betrieben wird? Ich wage die These, dass man dieses Thema als „randständig“ betrachtet und nur allzu gerne einer Person überlassen hat, die zu kontrollieren der Mühe nicht wert schien. Das war ein Kardinalfehler, den ich selbst auch begangen habe. Heute weiß ich, dass die Stabilisierung der Strukturen des DAFV und die Lösung seiner Zukunftsprobleme unmöglich ist ohne die Lösung der Frage der Castingfinanzierung. Und deswegen bin ich glücklich, dass Eckart Keller und Bernhard Pieper die ersten wirklichen Schritte unternommen haben, die organisierte Angelfischerei überhaupt in die Lage zu versetzen, klar Schiff zu machen, heißt, von dem finanziellen Klammergriff des Castingsports zu befreien. Ohne das wird es keine Zukunft der organisierten Angelfischerei in Deutschland geben. 

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Verantwortlichen bei ihren Entscheidungen bleiben, sie konsequent umsetzen und nicht in falschen Kompromissen umfallen. Ich kenne beide und ich traue es beiden zu. Ich wünsche ihnen viele Unterstützer, die das „Castingproblem“ nicht länger unterschätzen, wie ich selbst es leider vor vielen Jahren getan habe.

Um es noch einmal so klar wie möglich auszusprechen: Wenn Sportfördermittel ausschließlich für den Leistungssport Casting ausgegeben werden und daher durch den Sport keine Belastung für die Finanzen des Anglerverbandes entsteht (so die stereotype Behauptung des Sports), dann mag man das für in Ordnung halten. Dann mag man auch großzügig sein mit dem Sport und wenig genau hinsehen. Wenn aber die Sportförderung sowohl in Berlin, als auch im Bund entfällt, der Castingsport aber weiterhin auf seinem übertrieben hohen Niveau Geld verausgaben will, dann sind es erneut allein die Angler, die diesen Spaß finanzieren. Und dazu sind sie nicht gefragt worden und dazu gibt es auch keine Beschlusslage. Kein wirklicher Angler würde es verantworten, rund 15% oder mehr der ihm anvertrauten Gelder für einen Sportbereich auszugeben, der für die Fische und die Angelei keinerlei Ertrag, Gewinn oder Vorteil bringt. 

Aber genau das verlangt der Castingsport gerade in Person des Vizepräsidenten Klamet. Er beharrt auf dem Haushaltsbeschluss über die Sportausgaben, obwohl die Sporteinnahmen sensationell weggebrochen sind – wohlgemerkt *weggebrochen* bei *beiden Hauptsponsoren*, dem Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund und dem Landessportbund Berlin. Natürlich ist das für die Sportler eine missliche Situation! Aber mit welchem Grund sollten Angler jetzt die Probleme des Sports lösen und dabei die Lösung der eigenen Probleme auf die Gefahr des Ruins des DAFV auf Jahre hintenanstellen? 

Wer den Sportvizepräsidenten kennt, wird nicht fragen, weswegen er nicht in der Lage ist, in dieser Situation ein Kompromissangebot zu machen. Er will das volle Programm, er will es jetzt, er will es von den Anglern, auch wenn er genau weiß, dass die Angler das gar nicht finanzieren können. Aus langjähriger Erfahrung kann ich sicher sagen, dass die Anliegen der Angler ihn mit Sicherheit nicht interessieren. 

Das DAFV-Präsidium, namentlich der Finanzvize Pieper und die Präsidentin Happach-Kasan, haben in dieser Situation das einzig richtige getan. Alles deutet darauf hin, dass sie nicht bereit sind, in dieser Frage die Interessen der Angler hinter jene der Sportler zu stellen. Es geht dabei auch um die Interessen des Verbandes, der derzeit niemandem gegenüber großzügig sein kann. Auch dem Sport gegenüber nicht.

Wer glaubt, dass die Angelegenheit mit dem Haushaltsstopp für den Sport beendet ist, der irrt. Castingsportler sind beharrlich. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Funktionäre und die Basis des Sports sehr schnell beginnen werden, das Präsidium massiv unter Druck zu setzen. Sie denken im Zeitplan ihrer Turniere – und da ist gerade Hochsaison und daher Zeitdruck. Sie brauchen das Geld jetzt – und nicht erst im nächsten Jahr. Sie werden dem Präsidium vorhalten, dass es sich nicht an den beschlossenen Terminplan hält, nicht an den Haushaltsbeschluss (wobei sie nur die Ausgabenseite meinen). Sie werden drohen. Und sie werden die Keule schwingen, dass diese Entscheidung zu einem Stopp des Castingsports in Deutschland führt und dadurch die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV riskiert würde.

Sie werden nur an sich denken, nur an „ihren“ Castingsport, aber nicht an das Ganze im Verband. 
Auch wenn sie von „den anderen“ verlangen, an sie zu denken. 

So war es immer im VDSF und so droht es im DAFV wieder zu werden. 

Dieses „System“ hat viele Jahre funktioniert. 

Draufgezahlt haben die Angler.

Erhalten haben sie dafür nichts. 

Das war möglich, weil Anglern die wahren Hintergründe dafür verheimlicht worden sind.

Das geschah durch das Sportmanagement – und zwar über alle Jahre hinweg bewusst. 

Das ist traurig, aber beweisbar.

Als jemand, der sich mit diesem Thema seit über zehn Jahren intensiv beschäftigt, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich an die Präsidenten und ihren Vizepräsidenten wenden: 
Ich gratuliere zu ihrer Entscheidung. 

Sie ist nicht nur finanztechnisch notwendig, sie ist vor allem verbandspolitisch geboten, ja zwingend erforderlich. Widerstehen sie dem Druck, den der Sportbereich gegen sie versuchen wird zu mobilisieren. Geben sie neuen Illoyalitäten keinen Raum. 

Widerstehen sie der Versuchung, in ihren Gremien einen Pseudo-Frieden mit Casting mit dem Geld der Angler zu erkaufen. Auf Dauer werden sie damit nur die Unersättlichkeit des Sports auf Kosten der Angler erleben. Ihre Entscheidung ist verantwortlich und richtig. 
Der Sport, wenn er denn in der organisierten Angelfischerei verbleiben will (und das will er, weil er sich ohne Angler nicht auf diesem hohen Niveau finanzieren kann), muss zur Lösung seiner Probleme wenigstens einen angemessenen Beitrag leisten. 
Der Berliner Landesverband hat das erkannt. 
Es wäre geradezu eine Schande und ein Vergehen an den Anglern, wenn der Bundesverband das nicht erkennen wollte. 
Packen Sie das Problem an seinen eigentlichen Ursachen an! 
Dazu gehört auch, genau hinzusehen, wo die Sportgelder hinfließen. 
Sie sollten sich da nicht auf die Aussagen des Sportvizepräsidenten allein verlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Für einen Außenstehenden handelt es sich um eine Situation, die ohne größere Schwierigkeiten lösbar sein müsste. Im DAFV scheint das Gegenteil der Fall.


Grins - das wundert dich aber nicht wirklich, oder??



> Für das Jahr 2014 hat der DAFV gehofft, 30.000 Euro an Einnahmen aus der Sportförderung zu erhalten. So jedenfalls sah es der Finanzierungsplan des Sports vor. Das dürfte ungefähr 10-15 % der Gesamteinnahmen des DAFV ausmachen, also keine geringe Summe.


Naja, das sind in meinen Augen bei ca. geschätzten 1,2 - 1,4 Mio. Einnahmen insgesamt gerade mal um die 3% - und dass mit deren Wegfall die "Pleite" an die Wand gemalt wird vom Präsidentin/Finanzvize, bzw. besser gesagt die "nicht satzungsgemäße Höhe der Rücklagen von 1/3 der Beiträge" (Erinnerung: In Wahrheit und abseits der "Kompetenz" von Präsidentin und Finanzvize: Es geht um 1/4 liquide Reserve, die laut Geschäftsordnung IMMER zu halten ist), das zeigt doch die Realität und die finanztechnische Kompetenz von Präsidentin und Finanzvize klar auf...

Die sollen doch ruhig die Caster bezahlen - wenn dadurch der DAFV schneller pleite gehen würde, wäre allen Anglern doch sehr geholfen..

Und - wie in einem anderen Thread zum Thema angesprochen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323):
Die Caster sollen einfach ihren eigenen Verband mit ihren eigenen Finanzen machen.

Es könnte verbandsmäßig vieles so einfach sein, wären da nicht so viele Dilettanten unterwegs - bei den Castern wie im DAFV........


Davon ab:
Schön zusammen gefasst, Brotfisch..



> Packen Sie das Problem an seinen eigentlichen Ursachen an!


*Genau!!*
 DAFV auflösen, Platz machen für etwas Anglerfreundliches, die Caster können in dem Zuge auch gleich einen eigenen Verband machen - ALLEN wäre geholfen ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Wer Castingdsport betreiben möchte sollte es wie der DSAV machen.
Eigenen Verband gründen. (Ausgliederung in einen neuen Verband.)
Einen möglichen Beitritt zum DAFV steht nichts im Wege.
Dann hat diese Diskussion um deren Finanzen endlich ein Ende.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Sorry.....

Bei einem Wettbewerb, der ungefähr so beliebt und bedeutend ist wie Bierdeckelweitwurf, muss man gar nicht über Finanierungsmöglichkeiten und Zuschüsse reden. 

Die Erfolge, wenn auch z.T. "für Deutschland" , interessieren außer den 200 Aktiven und vielleicht nochmal die gleiche Anzahl Amateure, keine Sau. 

Die Gelder, die dort versenkt wurden hätten als Spende für irgendeine öffentlichkeitswirksame Maßnahme einen wesentlich besseren Beitrag zur Imagepflege geleistet, als sie in eine öffentlich und Anglergesellschaftlich fast nicht wahrzunehmende Nischensportart zu lenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Übrigens, lieber Namensvetter und TE, nur mal kurz zum nachdenken:

Laut Geschäftsordnung muss der DAFV eine liquide Reserve (also sofort verfügbar wie Tagesgeld) von einem Viertel der Mitgliederbeiträge haben.

Auf den verschiedenen, sofort verfügbaren Kassen bzw. Konten des DAFV in Offenbach und Berlin müssen also zusammen zu jedem Zeitpunkt im Jahr bei der momentanen Mitgliederzahl zwischen 300.000 und 400.000 Euro liegen....

Eigentlich, wenn man sich an die selber gegebene GO hält ;-))

Darüber hinaus meinen die ja auch noch Rücklagen zu haben (es ist zwar bis jetzt immer noch nicht festgestellt, wie viel mehr Rücklagen als geplant 2013 rausgenommen wurden, man hat nur mitgekriegt, es wurde mehr entnommen als geplant)..

So, dass dazu nochmal eine Summe X an Rücklagen kommt.

Und für genau solche Fälle wie hier, wenn geplante Einnahmen fehlen, ist doch so eine liquide Reserve da!! 

Oder z. B. für Unvorhergesehenes wie Gerichtsverhandlungen gegen Verbände, Regierung etc..

Da kann es doch KEINERLEI Problem sein, diese mickrigen 30.000 von irgendwas zwischen 300.000 und über 500.000 Euro, die sie haben MÜSSTEN, zur Rettung des Castings seitens des DAFV aufzubringen, oder?

;-)))))

Ok., das war schon etwas sarkastisch, da ich mir sicher bin, dass die so viel Kohle nicht haben, weder als Rücklage, geschweige denn als liquide Reserve....

Aber die abnickenden Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände schlucken ja doch eh alles ohne nachzufragen und zu kontrollieren, die werden sicher auch eine Beitragserhöhung beschliessen, um das Casting zu retten ;-))))

Aber wenn dadurch die Angler das Casting retten könnten, indem sie nicht mal 10% der laut GO IMMER vorhanden sein müssenden liquiden Reserve brauchen würden, so what?

Die könnens ja näxtes Jahr dann wieder zurückzahlen,. vielleicht kriegen sie ja wieder eine Förderung?

Oder so ...............

;-))
__________


----------



## FranzJosef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei einem Wettbewerb, der ungefähr so beliebt und bedeutend ist wie Bierdeckelweitwurf, muss man gar nicht über Finanierungsmöglichkeiten und Zuschüsse reden.


Ey ey ey, nu' ma' nicht so dolle hier! 
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass hier in der Ecke ein besagter Bierdeckelweitwurf-Wettbewerb stattfinden wuerde, WETTE ich, dass dieser ein Casting-Turnier in der Beliebtheit / im Andrang um LAENGEN schlagen wuerde; sei es in Besucherzahlen, Teilnehmer-Meldungen, Zeitungsartikeln, Umsaetzen, oder sonstigem. :m


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

Natürlich könnte man dem Sport ein Darlehen geben, wenn man die flüssigen Mittel dazu hat. Das könnte man dann als ein Akt innerverbandlicher Solidarität betrachten. Nur: Solidarität ist keine Einbahnstraße. Der Sport hatte viele Gelegenheiten, mit den Anglern solidarisch zu sein. Er hat sie _sämtlich _verstreichen lassen. Jetzt zu meinen, man habe einen Anspruch auf die als Castingausgaben geplanten Gelder, während man das Problem der weggefallenen Castingeinnahmen den Anglern vor den Latz knallt, das ist in meinen Augen nicht nur eine (von vielen) riesige(n) Unverschämtheit(en), sondern die Aufkündigung von Solidarität. 
 Zudem: Kredit erhält, wer Bonität besitzt. Dass der DOSB nicht mehr zahlt, hat einen Grund. Solange der nicht auf dem Tisch liegt, kann man über die Bonität des Sports leider nichts sagen. Wer sagt denn, dass der Sport im kommenden Jahr zurückzahlen kann?



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ey ey ey, nu' ma' nicht so dolle hier!
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass hier in der Ecke ein besagter Bierdeckelweitwurf-Wettbewerb stattfinden wuerde, WETTE ich, dass dieser ein Casting-Turnier in der Beliebtheit / im Andrang um LAENGEN schlagen wuerde; sei es in Besucherzahlen, Teilnehmer-Meldungen, Zeitungsartikeln, Umsaetzen, oder sonstigem. :m



Die Popularität des Castingsports lässt wirklich zu wünschen übrig. Dafür gibt es allerdings auch Gründe. Das Sportmanagement hat über viele Jahre hinweg nicht nur nichts getan, um Casting populärer zu machen, sondern das sogar aktiv verhindert. Die Reduzierung der Disziplinen, die Einführung einer elektronischen Live-Ergebnisanzeige, Public Relations, Erhöhung der Attraktivität der Wettkämpfe und stärkere Zusammenarbeit mit dem Breitensport - alles Fehlanzeige. Vorschläge dafür hat es vielfach gegeben, auch von anderen Castingnationen (etwa: Schweden). Sie wurden allesamt von den deutschen Sportspitzenfunktionären abgebügelt. Ich nenne ein weiteres Beispiel: Casting verfügt in Deutschland (anders als in anderen Ländern) nicht über ein nennenswertes Sponsoring. Das deutsche Sportmanagement hat sich in diese Richtung niemals ernsthaft auch nur bemüht. Stattdessen hat es den Anglerfunktionären immer wieder Vorhaltungen gemacht, dass sie dem Casting keine Sponsoren besorgen. 
 Das alte Lied: Casting gibt Geld aus - und die Angler sollen die Probleme lösen, die eigenen und die des Castings.
 Damit muss endlich Schluss sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Zudem: Kredit erhält, wer Bonität besitzt. Dass der DOSB nicht mehr zahlt, hat einen Grund.



Naja, vielleicht hat der DOSB den Haushaltsentwurf des DAFV mit gekriegt, in dem die 30.000 Euro DOSB-Förderung durch die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihren genauso kompetenten Finanzvize Pieper und das mindestens genauso kompetente Präsidium und die tollen Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro im Jahr gleich doppelt eingestellt worden sind als "globale Minderausgabe" wie als "Einnahme".

Und vielleicht gefiel das dem DOSB nicht so?
Wer weiss das schon?

Wir haben jedenfalls schon direkt nach Erhalt damals des Haushaltsplanes darauf hingewiesen, dass dieses Geld doppelt eingestellt wurde.

Und so auch im Falle wie jetzt (ausbleiben der Förderung) nicht nur das zugegebene Finanzloch von 70.000 Euro beim DAFV für 2014 da ist, sondern man diese 30.000 dann auch doppelt einrechnen muss und so jetzt schon bei ca. 130.000 liegen würde, wenn man den Caster die ausgefallene Förderung ausgleichen wollte ...

Was man ja aber aus Rücklagen und laut GO vorhanden sein müssender liquider Reserve (zusammen 500.000? 600.000?) leicht ausgleichen können müsste - ich weiss gar nicht, warum die immer so jammern.

Oder meint ihr etwa, die haben das Geld gar nicht, das sie laut GO haben MÜSSTEN??

Defätisten ;-)))

Ich bin dafür, dass der DAFV das Casting bezahlt, möglichst noch mehr als jetzt - desto schneller ist die Chance da, dass diese Trümmertruppe über die Wupper geht und endlich was für Angler und Angeln entstehen kann...
;-))))


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Zuersteinmal danke für Deinen Beitrag, hatte schon ein wenig drauf gewartet.

Sicherlich hast du zum Großteil recht.

Ich denke die Sportler selbst sind zu Neuerungen bereit, auch Vorschläge waren all die Jahre dar, nur war es das Sportmanagement, was nicht bereit war Neuerungen einzuführen, sondern nach stets altem System zu handeln.

Wieso konnte vor 20 Jahren kein eigener Verband gegründet werden?
Die Antwort liegt wohl nicht bei den Sportlern!

Dass Deutsche Sportler nicht bei Internationalen Veranstaltungen vertreten sein werden?

Viele sind bereit selbst die WM Teilnahme aus eigener Tasche zu finanzieren !

Doch a) gibt es interne und b) externe Gründe

Zum Thema Bierdeckelweitwerfen....die Darstellung der Medien....Popularität

Dazu verliere ich kein Wort. Es reicht nur den TV einzuschalten um zu erfahren, welch Unsinn dem Menschen zur Unterhaltung geboten wird.

Da der Castingsport in seiner Ausübung der komplexeste und technisch schwierigste Sport ist, was nicht nur durch die Vielfalt der Techniken und Gerätschaften belegbar ist, ist es eine Frage der Logik, den Konsum- und Unterhaltungssüchtigen Menschen nicht damit zu beanspruchen.


"Die Erfolge, wenn auch z.T. "für Deutschland" , interessieren außer den 200 Aktiven und vielleicht nochmal die gleiche Anzahl Amateure, keine Sau. " Ralle---
Da Stecken schon Interessen hinter, die ohne finanzielle Stärke aber versinken.

Der fehlende Patriotismus zwingt die Anerkennung in die Knie, man siehe andere Länder, wo die Interesse aus dem "einfachen Publikum" da ist.



* Der DAFV sieht seine neue Stärke im Naturschutz. Stets wie ein NaBu und andere Spendengeförderte Organisationen wird es schwer auf die Interessen der Angler einzugehen...


----------



## FranzJosef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Sportmanagement hat über viele Jahre hinweg nicht nur nichts getan, um Casting populärer zu machen, sondern das sogar aktiv verhindert.


Der Fisch stinkt immer vom Kopp; war schon immer so, wird auch immer so sein...
Wenn ich hier in der Ecke (NO; HRO-VR-HGW-NB-etc) einen Bierdeckelweitwurf-Wettbewerb anleiern wuerde, kannst'e aber glauben, dass das Stadion voll waere. #6
Es ist doch ueberall in Dtl. so, dass "nix" los ist. Es gibt doch keine kostenguenstige "erlebbare" Freizeitunterhaltung mehr. Umso einfach ist/waere es doch, einen Nischensport, der IM FREIEN stattfindet, zu etablieren. Wenn man da ein wenig hinterher waere, kaemen die 30-50'000€ LOCKER zusammen... 3 oder 4 bundesweite "Show"-Turniere im Jahr, 1€ Eintritt pro Person, abzgl. Stadionmiete (mit den Besitzern/Betreibern kann man auch reden) etc etc. kommt trotzdem genug bei rum. Dazu noch 3 oder 4 Staende mit Getraenken und Fressbarem, fertig. Setzt natuerlich voraus, dass sowohl Management als auch aktive Sportler an einem Strang/Konzept ziehen. Aber dann will wieder jeder ein groesseres Stueck vom Kuchen abhaben, á la "Ich habe 10km mehr Anfahrt, ich wil 1,37€ mehr haben"... Etc etc etc...
Also lieber Beitragszahler schroepfen. :m

PS: Die Verantwortlichen scheinen Marktwirtschaft nicht verstanden zu haben: Anscheinend denken sie, dass das Angebot die Nachfrage bestimmt. #6


----------



## FranzJosef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Da der Castingsport in seiner Ausübung der komplexeste und technisch schwierigste Sport ist, was nicht nur durch die Vielfalt der Techniken und Gerätschaften belegbar ist, ist es eine Frage der Logik, den Konsum- und Unterhaltungssüchtigen Menschen nicht damit zu beanspruchen.


Was??????? |uhoh: #d
GERADE diese Menschen muss man doch begeistern, besteht doch ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Bevoelkerung aus diesen Menschen. Natuerlich muss man auch den Sport "verkaufen". Bestes Beispiel: Darts in England. NATUERLICH ist das auch filigraner Hochleistungssport! Aber es ist eine VERANSTALTUNG! Da ist Action, da ist was los. Da  gibt's was zu trinken, was zu futtern. Da haben die Menschen, die da waren, was zu erzaehlen! :vik:

"Technisch anspruchsvoll umherklabuestern" bringt nunmal keine Kohle, sondern kann nur der Selbstbeweihraeucherung dienen.

Ich wuerde sogar soweit gehen, und die Disziplinen der Finanzierbarkeit unterordnen! Dann wird halt versucht, leere Bierflaschen auf 100m zu zerdeppern. Ist doch egal, wenn's auf den Shows volle Raenge bringt und damit die Finanzierung der "richtigen" Meisterschaften sichergestellt wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

@ Dr. Eisenfaust
 Was die fehlende Popularität des Castings in Deutschland betrifft, sehe ich es ähnlich wie Franz-Josef. 
 Erinnere mich noch gut an die ersten Turniere, die ich seinerzeit besuchte. Da stand man zwei Tage in gleißender Sonne auf einem Fussballfeld - und es war für mich, der ich nicht einmal wusste, was Casting ist, extrem spannend und interessant. Besonders Fliege weit und Skish können für Zuschauer höchst attraktiv sein. 
 Anderen Castingnationen gelingt es doch auch, hier mehr auf die Beine zu stellen - in Deutschland findet das Ganze leider fast unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt. Fast so, als müsse man sich verstecken. Das bedauere ich wirklich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

Bringen wirs auf nen kurzen Nenner:

Angler hätten einen tollen, kompetenten Verband verdient..

Caster hätten einen tollen, kompetenten Verband verdient...

Gekriegt haben sie den DAFV....

Weil es die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände so beschlossen haben und sich die Basis nicht gewehrt hat und somit kundgetan, das Gleiche zu wollen.

Bzw. ihren Delegierten und Funktionären zu vertrauen, dass die wissen, was sie tun...

Wäre ich bösartig würde ich sagen, die Caster haben eben gekriegt, was sie verdienen - und nun wird halt die Blamage auch noch öffentlich.....




PS:
Eine Vermutung:
Die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihr genauso kompetenter Finanzvize Pieper und das mindestens genauso kompetente Präsidium und die tollen Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro im Jahr, werden genauso wie der Castingvize Klamet mehr darüber erbost sein, dass ihre Blamage öffentlich wurde.

Als dass sie sich schämen, diese Blamage mit verursacht zu haben.

Will jemand dagegen wetten??


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Die Sportlerinnen und Sportler haben etwas anderes verdient, ebenso wie die Anglerinnen und Angler.

Blamage? Bei über 320 Hits in rund dreieinhalb Stunden ist zumindest etwas Öffentlichkeit hergestellt. Das Thema scheint zu interessieren. Blamabel wäre es nur, wenn man aus den Fehlern nicht lernen würde.

 P.S.: Sorry, es sind ja schon fast 340 Hits ein paar Sekunden später...... ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Zuersteinmal danke für Deinen Beitrag, hatte schon ein wenig drauf gewartet.
> 
> Sicherlich hast du zum Großteil recht.
> 
> ...




Zum Thema TV. Sorry, die Medienanstalten sind ebenso auf Werbeeinnahmen angewiesen. Ein unattraktiver Sport bringt keine Einschaltquoten und somit kein Geld.
Ganz einfach.

Desweiteren liegt es sicherlich an den Leuten im Castinsport wenn diese keinen eigenen Verband gründen.
An wen sonst? 

An den Fischzüchtern? Oder an den Fussballern? Handballern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Sportlerinnen und Sportler haben etwas anderes verdient, ebenso wie die Anglerinnen und Angler.



Richtig, nix anderes hab ich geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler hätten einen tollen, kompetenten Verband verdient..
> 
> Caster hätten einen tollen, kompetenten Verband verdient...
> 
> Gekriegt haben sie den DAFV....


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

@Brotfisch:
Erstmal danke für diese sachlich nachvollziehbare und inhaltlich vollständige Analyse der Gesamtsituation rund um die Problematik Castingsportfinanzierung in _Angler_verbänden.

Es ist auch hier müßig, über den offenkundigen Dilettantismus einzelner Funktionäre in der Vergangenheit zu diskutieren, und insofern gebe ich Dir auch recht, dass das jetzige Entgegensteuern durch Pieper und H-K sicherlich der einzig richtige Schritt ist.

Allerdings erstaunt mich (nach wie vor) die Prämisse, von der Du in deiner Argumentation auszugehen scheinst, nämlich dass dieser (kon-)fusionierte Bundesverband in irgendeiner Weise sowohl finanziell als auch organisatorisch durch die jetzigen Verantwortlichen zu retten sein soll oder gar zu etwas Gutem geführt werden könnte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Da der Castingsport in seiner Ausübung der komplexeste und technisch schwierigste Sport ist, was nicht nur durch die Vielfalt der Techniken und Gerätschaften belegbar ist, ist es eine Frage der Logik, den Konsum- und Unterhaltungssüchtigen Menschen nicht damit zu beanspruchen.
> 
> 
> "Die Erfolge, wenn auch z.T. "für Deutschland" , interessieren außer den 200 Aktiven und vielleicht nochmal die gleiche Anzahl Amateure, keine Sau. " Ralle---
> Da Stecken schon Interessen hinter, die ohne finanzielle Stärke aber versinken.



Casting mag so anspruchsvoll sein wie es will. Es interessiert - ich wiederhole mich - keine Sau.

Das könnte man ändern, denn es ist ja nicht der Sport das Übel, sondern die Vermarktung.

Wenn jedoch an der Vermarktung von den Verantwortlichen kein Interesse besteht, oder wenn diese dazu nicht kompetent genug sind, warum sollten unbeteiligte, uninteressierte und/oder Sponsoren auch nur einen Cent investieren?

Die organisierten Angler haben durch Desinteresse und Ignoranz genau den Verband, den sie verdienen. Die nicht organisierten leiden zwangsläufig mit. Die Angler haben in Deutschland gar keine Wettkämpfe mehr, keine Medaillen, keine Pokale. Jedenfalls nicht öffentlich. Aber auch sie wären in der Lage sich in nationalen und internationalen Wettbewerben auszuzeichnen, haben ehedem sogar Weltmeister hervorgebracht.

Die Caster haben aus den gleichen Gründen gar keinen (eigenen) Verband. Außer den Castern leidet aber keiner darunter. Und eine Wiese oder ein Sportplatz wird wohl immer zu finden sein. Und keiner wird kommen und das Casting verbieten, weil dabei Ameisen getötet werden.

Worüber weinen die Caster eigentlich ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Das könnte man ändern, denn es ist ja nicht der Sport das Übel, sondern die Vermarktung.


Das ist beim Casting nicht anders als bei Lobbyarbeit - wer nicht gut vermarkten kann..............

Und damit kommen wir wieder dahin:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler hätten einen tollen, kompetenten Verband verdient..
> 
> Caster hätten einen tollen, kompetenten Verband verdient...
> 
> Gekriegt haben sie den DAFV....


Die könnens halt nicht..................

Weder für Caster, noch für Angler oder das Angeln..

Leider.......



> Wenn jedoch an der Vermarktung von den Verantwortlichen kein Interesse besteht, oder wenn diese dazu nicht kompetent genug sind


So ist das wohl beim DAFV......


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

@Honeyball @Thomas

 Wie immer ist es eine Frage der Perspektive. Man kann sich darüber freuen, wenn der DAFV ruiniert wird, auch wenn es durch den Sport passiert. Das tue ich nicht, so oder so.
 Ich bin ja sehr dafür, dass wir auf den Tisch legen und offen diskutieren, was Thomas "verrottete Strukturen" nennt. Dann gehört das, was das Sportmanagement getan hat und weiterhin tut, mit Sicherheit ganz nach vorne auf die Tagesordnung. Für den VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg (ja, der heißt immer noch so) kann ich sagen, dass seine Leistungsfähigkeit (auch und gerade für Angler) in den letzten vierzehn Jahren wegen des Sportmanagements kontinuierlich bis an die Grenze des inhaltlichen und finanziellen Bankrotts gesunken ist. Nicht nur Neuerungen, sondern auch die meisten Lösungsansätze wurden auf Betreiben des Sportmanagements verhindert. Es hat sich nicht darauf beschränkt, Unmengen von Geld der Angler auszugeben. Es hat auch die Gewässerpolitik, die Brandenburgpolitik und das ehemalige Oder-Lachsprogramm "erfolgreich" hintertrieben, nur damit das Verbandsgeld für Casting zur Verfügung stand. Nur ein Beispiel: Als Präsident Keller beim Thema Bundesfusion Fragen gestellt hat - dafür wurde er im AB gefeiert -, wurde er dafür im Jahresbericht seines eigenen Vizepräsidenten am Nasenring vorgeführt. Das ist nur eine der vielen Schäbigkeiten, die die ehrenamtliche Arbeit für Angler unerträglich erschwert haben. Ich gehe - auch auf der Grundlage meiner Gespräche mit dem ehemaligen VDSF-Präsidenten - davon aus, dass das Sportmanagement das auch mit dem damaligen VDSF getan hat. Das sind wahrlich verrottete Strukturen, gegen die sich Angler nicht erfolgreich wehren konnten, weil sie die dafür nötigen Informationen nicht besessen haben. Kurz: Die hier bemängelte Schwäche des DAFV hat ihre Ursache zu einem gewaltigen - meist unterschätzten - Anteil in dem Verhalten des Sportmanagements über viele Jahre hinweg.
 Würde diese Problematik nicht endlich grundlegend angegangen, dann würde einer Alternative zum DAFV, die ich nach wie vor nicht sehe, ein ähnliches Schicksal drohen. Aber das ist hypothetisch. Der DAFV ist auf Bundesebene die einzige Vertretung der Angler, die real existiert. Da freue ich mich nicht über Schwierigkeiten, die der Castingsport unter Schwächung der Anglerlobby mit all seiner bekannten Rücksichtslosigkeit zusätzlich und vollkommen unnötigerweise bereitet.
 Ich habe am DAFV vieles zu kritisieren. Aber dass er versucht, eines der drängensten Probleme entschlossen und mutig anzugehen, das kann ich dann auch mal positiv festhalten.

 Bemerkenswert an der bisherigen Diskussion fand ich insbesondere den Beitrag von Dr. Eisenfaust. Er stellt fest:

 1.) Die Sportler würden ihre Teilnahme an der WM aus eigenen Kosten finanzieren. Das trifft wohl zu und zeigt, dass das vom Sportmanagement geforderte Geld keineswegs eine zwingend notwendige Ausgabe für den DAFV wäre. Im Übrigen: Früher war es Gang und Gäbe, dass die Sportler einen Gutteil der Kosten selbst getragen haben, bis das Sportmanagement sie mit "Subventionen" zuschüttete. Warum hat eigentlich niemand hinterfragt, warum viele Castingsportler, die in allen möglichen Bundesländern wohnen, ausgerechnet für den zweitkleinsten VDSF-Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg starten? Die besten Trainingsmöglichkeiten können es ja wahrlich nicht sein.

 2.) Eisenfaust stellt fest, dass fast alle Neuerungen, die die Sportler sich erwünscht haben, ebenfalls von diesem Sportmanagement abgelehnt worden sind. Das ist um so bemerkenswerter, als dass Eisenfaust selbst Castingsportler ist und den Betrieb seit Jahren aus nächster Nähe kennt.

 Daraus schließe ich, dass es nicht die Sportler sind, die ein vernünftiges und erfolgreiches Miteinander von Castern und Anglern in einem Verband verhindern. Es ist das amtierende Sportmanagement.

 Dass diese Erkenntnis sich auch beim DAFV-Präsidium durchzusetzen scheint, werte ich als einen echten Pluspunkt. 

 Das allein wird natürlich nicht reichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> . Kurz: Die hier bemängelte Schwäche des DAFV hat ihre Ursache zu einem gewaltigen - meist unterschätzten - Anteil in dem Verhalten des Sportmanagements über viele Jahre hinweg.



Sorry - Haben die nicht, um eine Fusion hinzukriegen, die besten Leute hingesetzt, die sie hatten?

Ist der DAFV nicht das Beste aus allen Landesverbänden und Sparten, was diese Leute hinkriegen konnten?

Nein?

Warum haben dann die Delegierten und Funktionäre der LV dem allem zugestimmt?

Vor der (Kon)Fusion machtest Du gerne alles an Mohnert fest.....

Der ists ja nun nicht mehr.

Seit über einem Jahr (Rechtskraft DAFV 28.05. 2013) beweist also nun der DAFV mit der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem genauso kompetenten Finanzvize Pieper und dem mindestens genauso kompetente Präsidium und den tollen Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro im Jahr, was sie "können".

Beim Thema Angeln und Angler genauso wie beim Casting...

Und daran ist diesmal nicht nur Klamet und das Sportmanagament schuld  - sowenig wie damals nur Mohnert/Markstein schuld waren.

Es sind ALLE Delegierte und Funktionäre der Landesverbände daran schuld, dass seit 1 Jahr nichts läuft, die diese (Kon)Fusion mit dieser Satzung, dieser Satzung und diesem Fusionsvertrag sowie diesem Personal gewählt haben und weiter gewähren lassen..

Was soll also von denen, die seit über 1 Jahr beweisen, dass sie es NICHT können, und denen die das dulden, in Zukunft Besseres kommen??

Die habens im DAFV verkackt...

Die könnens nicht.

Nicht für Angler und Angeln...

Nicht für Casting...

Und sie haben BEWIESEN im letzten Jahr, dass sie es nicht können.

Da ist Klamet oder das Sportmasagement nicht "hauptschuldig" - das ist nur der Beweis für das Versagen der gesamten Truppe - was ist denn mit Information, Kontrolle etc., was die ALLE versäumt haben??

Nicht im letzten Jahr und nicht in Zukunft wird irgendwas besser für das Angeln oder die Angler, für organisierte Angelfischer oder Caster mit diesem DAFV - ist ja immer noch das gleiche Personal, die gleiche Trümmertruppe, die mit den sie tragenden Funktionären und Delegierten der Landesverbände bewiesen haben, dass SIE ES NICHT KÖNNEN!!!!

WAS SOLL DENN NOCH ALLES PASSIEREN UND RAUSKOMMEN, BIS DIE ENDLICH MAL REAGIEREN IN DEN LV UND DIESE TRÜMMERTRUPPE ABWÄHLEN, NE VERNÜNFTIGE SATZUNG MACHEN UND ENDLICH ANFANGEN, FÜR ANGLER UND DAS ANGELN ZU  ARBEITEN????????


----------



## Tomasz (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Sportmanagement....



Sportmanagement klingt mächtig gewaltig und wird von allen Diskutanten hier ins Feld geführt. Kann man mal einem einfachen Vereinsmitglied und Angler erklären was und/oder wer sich dahinter verbirgt. Das würde mir und sicher auch anderen beim Verständnis sicher helfen.

Danke 

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sportmanagement klingt mächtig gewaltig und wird von allen Diskutanten hier ins Feld geführt. Kann man mal einem einfachen Vereinsmitglied und Angler erklären was und/oder wer sich dahinter verbirgt. Das würde mir und sicher auch anderen beim Verständnis sicher helfen.
> 
> Danke
> 
> Tomasz



Hallo Tomasz,

Sportmanagement ist in der Diskussion um den Castingsport ein umschreibender Begriff für die Personengruppe, die innerhalb des DAFV (oder im LV BB) maßgeblich die Verantwortung für den Leistungssportbetrieb tragen und zudem dessen Planung und Durchführung überwiegend gestalten.
Im DAFV gibt es einen Vizepräsidenten, der für den Castingsport verantwortlich ist. Dieser Geschäftsbereich erstreckt sich zwar auch auf den Bereich "Jugend", dort allerdings allenfalls als Oberaufsicht über die DAFV-Jugend. Zudem gibt es den Referenten für Castingsport und die Funktion des Bundestrainers. 

DAFV-Vizepräsident für Castingsport und zentraler Mann im Sportmanagement ist Herr Kurt Klamet, der dieses Amt auch bereits im VDSF innehatte. Er ist zugleich Vizepräsident für Castingsport im VDSF-Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg und Präsident des Castingsport-Weltverbandes. An seiner Seite viele Jahre Teil des Sportmanagements in diversen Funktionen im Welt-, Bundes- und Berliner Landesverband ist die ehem. Referentin für Castingsport Frau Krimhild Wagner zu nennen.

Nicht jeder, der eine solche Funktion innehat, ist zugleich Teil des Sportmanagements. So gibt es etwa auf der Ebene der Landesverbände und Vereine vielfach sehr verdienstvolle Funktionäre, die sich im Castingsport als Referent, Trainer, Kampfrichter o.ä. betätigen. Sie sind jedoch nicht Teil der hier Sportmanagement genannten Gruppe, da sie an der Planung und Durchführung des gesamten Leistungssportbetriebes nur einen geringen bzw. keinen planerischen Anteil haben.

Der Begriff wurde geprägt in Abgrenzung zu den sonstigen Mitgliedern der Präsidien, die zwar formal in einer rechtlichen Verantwortung auch für den Sport stehen können, aber meist keinen oder nur geringen Einfluss auf den Sportbetrieb ausüben und oftmals auch mangels ausreichender Informationen aus dem Inneren des Sportbetriebs nicht ausüben können. Mit diesen sonstigen Präsidiumsmitgliedern befindet sich das Sportmanagement seit Jahren immer wieder in extrem heftigen Verteilungskonflikten, die der Sport allerdings meist im Verborgenen austragen möchte.
Der Begriff Sportmanagement grenzt auch ab von den aktiven Sportlerinnen und Sportler, ihre Trainer und Helfer, die - wie Eisenzahn berichtet hat - oftmals einen anderen Kurs als das Sportmanagement anstreben, darin aber durch das Sportmanagement bislang stets gehindert werden.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Zitat:"1.) Die Sportler würden ihre Teilnahme an der WM aus eigenen Kosten  finanzieren. Das trifft wohl zu und zeigt, dass das vom Sportmanagement  geforderte Geld keineswegs eine zwingend notwendige Ausgabe für den DAFV  wäre. Im Übrigen: Früher war es Gang und Gäbe, dass die Sportler einen  Gutteil der Kosten selbst getragen haben, bis das Sportmanagement sie  mit "Subventionen" zuschüttete. Warum hat eigentlich niemand  hinterfragt, warum viele Castingsportler, die in allen möglichen  Bundesländern wohnen, ausgerechnet für den zweitkleinsten  VDSF-Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg starten? Die besten  Trainingsmöglichkeiten können es ja wahrlich nicht sein."

Ich kenne keinen Bereich im Amateursport in dem die Sportler nicht selbst für den Grossteil der Kosten von Anreise etc. aufkommen müssen.
Auch bei Teilnahmen an den olympischen Spielern ist der grossteil der Sportler von privaten Sponsoren abhängig.


----------



## Tomasz (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hallo Brotfisch,
danke für die Aufklärung.
Wenn ich es aber jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sind nur ein oder zwei Personen für das Sportmanagement und dessen Verfehlungen verantwortlich? Und wenn ja, wie kann das sein, wenn doch angeblich alle anderen das so nicht mitragen, u.a. auch die "Sportler" selbst einen anderen Kurs wollen?
Und was sind die Beweggründe des Sportmanagements? Welches Eigeninteresse steckt dahinter?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:"1.) Die Sportler würden ihre Teilnahme an der WM aus eigenen Kosten finanzieren. Das trifft wohl zu und zeigt, dass das vom Sportmanagement geforderte Geld keineswegs eine zwingend notwendige Ausgabe für den DAFV wäre. Im Übrigen: Früher war es Gang und Gäbe, dass die Sportler einen Gutteil der Kosten selbst getragen haben, bis das Sportmanagement sie mit "Subventionen" zuschüttete. Warum hat eigentlich niemand hinterfragt, warum viele Castingsportler, die in allen möglichen Bundesländern wohnen, ausgerechnet für den zweitkleinsten VDSF-Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg starten? Die besten Trainingsmöglichkeiten können es ja wahrlich nicht sein."
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Bereich im Amateursport in dem die Sportler nicht selbst für den Grossteil der Kosten von Anreise etc. aufkommen müssen.
> Auch bei Teilnahmen an den olympischen Spielern ist der grossteil der Sportler von privaten Sponsoren abhängig.



 Nicht nur die Welt des Angelns, auch die Welt des Sports ist bunt. Aber für den Amateurbereich hast Du wohl Recht. Ich selbst war immer erstaunt, was "unten" ankam, was "oben" in den Berichten und Finanzplänen nicht wirklich herauslesbar war.
 Nicht falsch verstehen: Wenn wir uns Casting als Leistungssport leisten wollen, wenn es eine Nationalmannschaft gibt, die international auftritt, dann können wir nicht sämtliche Kosten dafür auf die Sportler abwälzen. Sonst könnten sich das nur die Reichen leisten - das wollen wir ja auch nicht. Aber ein Rundumsorglospaket à la A-Mannschaft vom FC Bayern München - das müssen Angler den Sportlern nun wirklich nicht finanzieren.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Es scheitert alles wie immer am Geld.  

Eine "nationalmannschaft" kann man sich leisten wenn man Geld hat.
Geld hat man aber keins. Somit keine Nationalmannschaft.
Man muss nicht jeden Scheixx subventionieren wenn es nichts bringt.
Casting bringt nix (keine Sponsoren kein nationales Ansehen) , kostet nur Geld.
Jeder Dorffussballverein in Hintertupfingen hat mehr Prestige als die Nationalmannschaft DAFV Casting.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Brotfisch,
> danke für die Aufklärung.
> Wenn ich es aber jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sind nur ein oder zwei Personen für das Sportmanagement und dessen Verfehlungen verantwortlich? Und wenn ja, wie kann das sein, wenn doch angeblich alle anderen das so nicht mitragen, u.a. auch die "Sportler" selbst einen anderen Kurs wollen?
> Und was sind die Beweggründe des Sportmanagements? Welches Eigeninteresse steckt dahinter?
> ...




 Hallo Tomasz,

 bist Du verantwortungsbewusster Anglerfunktionär? Du stellst die Fragen, die sich Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Herr Pieper und noch einige andere auf jeden Fall auch stellen sollten.

 Verbandsrechtlich verantwortlich sind in der Tat nicht viel mehr als zwei Personen. "Politisch" gibt es noch einen Kreis von vielleicht fünf, sechs oder acht Funktionsträgern, mit denen zusammen man das System "im Griff" behält. Das sind zum Teil (ehemalige) Sportler, Vereinstrainer und ähnliches. 

 Schon zu Beginn meiner aktiven Zeit - und das ist schon lange her - wurde ich mit viel Unzufriedenheit der Sportbasis mit dem Sportmanagement konfrontiert. Ich selbst habe mich immer wieder gefragt, warum sie trotzdem "das System" immer weiter trugen. Für mich gibt es auch nach so vielen Jahren nur eine Erklärung: Den Aktiven war klar, dass die Finanzausstattung des Sports überaus üppig war und ist. Und dafür, dass diese Gelder Jahr für Jahr weiter flossen, stand zu Recht "das System". Dafür nimmt manch einer manches in Kauf und schluckt seinen Ärger runter.

 Beweggründe des Sportmanagements - Eigeninteresse? Selbst wenn ich in deren Köpfe schauen könnte, so würde ich nichts darüber schreiben. Wer da genauer reinschauen will, der sollte eine Tiefenprüfung der Castingssportfinanzen der letzten zwanzig Jahre vornehmen.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es scheitert alles wie immer am Geld.
> 
> Eine "nationalmannschaft" kann man sich leisten wenn man Geld hat.
> Geld hat man aber keins. Somit keine Nationalmannschaft.
> ...



Lieber Sharpo,

Casting bringt nix lautet Deine These. Und doch handelt es sich um eine faszinierende Sportart mit phantastischen Sportlern und großartigen Wettkämpfen und Erfolgen, auf die auch wir als Angler stolz sein könnten. Könnten? Ja, wenn das Sportmanagement diesen Sport und seine Sportler nicht zu einem Schattendasein verurteilt hätten, gut bezahlt, medaillenüberhäuft, aber unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit. Der Castingsport könnte eines der Aushängeschilder der deutschen Angelfischerei sein, er könnte längst olympisch sein und in allen Medien. So hätte es sein können.
Aber am Ende dieser Ära muss man leider sagen, auch wenn es etwas nach Johannes Mario Simmel klingt: Mit dem Geld kam die Dunkelheit.


----------



## Tomasz (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Tomasz,
> bist Du verantwortungsbewusster Anglerfunktionär? ...



Bist Du irre, mir so etwas zu unterstellen. Nein, nein ich bin kein Funktionär das muss man mir wirklich glauben. Oh mein Gott, dass war es dann wohl mit meiner Mitgliedschaft im AB. Ich bin geliefert. Hier bekomme ich doch kein Fuß mehr auf den Boden.

Ansonsten vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen und Einschätzungen#6. Das hilft wirklich das System und seine Misere ansatzweise zu verstehen.

Für mich persönlich ist Casting, so wie es z.B. in meiner Jugendgruppen betrieben wird ein Einstieg ins Angeln und insbesondere in die Vereinsmitgliedschaft. Alles was darüber hinaus geht bis hin zu Weltmeisterschaften, hat mit meiner Freizeitbeschäftigung "Angeln" nichts zu tun und erschließt sich mir nur schwer, warum es mit meinen Beiträgen unverhältnismaßig gefördert werden sollte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Lieber Sharpo,
> 
> Casting bringt nix lautet Deine These. Und doch handelt es sich um eine faszinierende Sportart mit phantastischen Sportlern und großartigen Wettkämpfen und Erfolgen, auf die auch wir als Angler stolz sein könnten. Könnten? Ja, wenn das Sportmanagement diesen Sport und seine Sportler nicht zu einem Schattendasein verurteilt hätten, gut bezahlt, medaillenüberhäuft, aber unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit. Der Castingsport könnte eines der Aushängeschilder der deutschen Angelfischerei sein, er könnte längst olympisch sein und in allen Medien. So hätte es sein können.
> Aber am Ende dieser Ära muss man leider sagen, auch wenn es etwas nach Johannes Mario Simmel klingt: Mit dem Geld kam die Dunkelheit.



Lieber Brotfisch,

könnte? Lass das Träumen.  
Deutschland könnte auch Eishockey Weltmeister sein wenn...
oder Borussia Dortmund Deutscher Rekord Fussballmeister...wenn nicht...

Und das nun Casting wie Phoenix aus der Asche aufsteigt...
lassen wirs.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Bist Du irre, mir so etwas zu unterstellen. Nein, nein ich bin kein Funktionär das muss man mir wirklich glauben. Oh mein Gott, dass war es dann wohl mit meiner Mitgliedschaft im AB. Ich bin geliefert. Hier bekomme ich doch kein Fuß mehr auf den Boden.
> 
> Ansonsten vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen und Einschätzungen#6. Das hilft wirklich das System und seine Misere ansatzweise zu verstehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tomasz-Diva,

 ich wollte Dich nicht diffamieren ;-)

 Ich teile Deine Ansicht vollkommen. Casting passt gut zu uns Anglern. Das zentrale Wort in Deinem Beitrag war "unverhältnismäßig". Anderer Begriff dafür: "maßlos". Da liegt das Problem.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lieber Brotfisch,
> 
> könnte? Lass das Träumen.
> Deutschland könnte auch Eishockey Weltmeister sein wenn...
> ...



Davon träume ich nicht, lieber Sharpo. Obwohl..... ;-)
 Nein, es wird noch ein langer Weg aus der Dunkelheit sein für den Castingsport, den man beginnen muss zu durchschreiten, wenn die alte Ära schließlich beendet sein wird. Noch ist es nicht so weit.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Oh ja. Der Castingsport soll gerne diesen Weg beschreiten!!!
Aber -wie Du im Titel des Threads so schön darlegst- ohne das Geld der Angler, ja meinetwegen sogar ganz ohne die Angler.
Und wenn sie es hinbekommen, ihrem Sport einen gewissen Stellenwert einzuräumen, dann werde ich dies auch zu würdigen wissen.
Nur habe ich -bei allem Respekt- da leider gehörige Zweifel. Die zeigen im TV, wenn irgendwelche Leute mit Kugeln Holzpinne umwerfen oder eine Variante von Boccia mit komischen Eiergebilden statt runden Kugeln. Sobald in irgendeinem Spartensender irgendwann mal Casting erwähnt wird, lasst es uns Angler bitte wissen. Ansonsten findet euch bitte damit ab, dass es ist, wie es ist und Bierdeckelweitwurf, Kirschkernspucken oder Hamburgerwettessen ungefähr 5 mal soviel Beachtung finden wie Angelzielwerfen.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Davon träume ich nicht, lieber Sharpo. Obwohl..... ;-)
> Nein, es wird noch ein langer Weg aus der Dunkelheit sein für den Castingsport, den man beginnen muss zu durchschreiten, wenn die alte Ära schließlich beendet sein wird. Noch ist es nicht so weit.



Stand der Dinge sehe ich persönlich nicht das Licht am Ende des Tunnels für den Casting- Sport.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Ich bin nach wie vor dafür, dass der DAFV Casting finanziert - je mehr Kohle er da reinpumpt, desto eher geht er pleite..
Gut für Angler und Caster...

Also nur ran an die gefüllten Kassen der Dilettanten....

Die abnickenden Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände, die diese Trümmertruppe DAFV weiter stützen und finanzieren, werden auch dafür locker ne weiter Beitragserhöhung  durchboxen - so what?

Der organisierte Angelfischer zahlt doch ohne Murren..

Und solange weiter nur ein Cent fliesst, werden die Abzocker beim DAFV und beim Casting sicher nicht anfangen, sich oder das System zu ändern..

Ihr könnt auch ruhig weiter träumen und meinen, die,  die das verbockt haben in ihrer stumpfen XXXXXXXXXXX, die werden das auch reparieren wollen - so haben dies die letzten Jahrzehnte geschafft, an der Macht zu bleiben in den Verbänden...

Das wird weiter so gehen............


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Naja, ein Nachfolgerverband wird sicherlich nicht besser werden.
Es sitzen einfach die falschen Leute in entsprechenden Positionen.

Aber die Casting leute sollten sich wahrlich überlegen ob se nicht einen eigenen Verband gründen.

Viel bessere Vermarktungsmöglichkeiten. 
Die richtige Person an die Spitze....
Der DAFV is doch nur eine Bremsscheibe für diesen Sport.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Bremsklotz nicht nur für den Sport - ansonsten haste schon recht.


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Vielen Dank an Thomas Günther, in einigen Punkten würde ich dir zustimmen, leider weisen deine Ausführungen etliche Ungenauigkeiten auf - und auf Grund veralterter / falscher Informationen baust du teilw. deine Argumentation auf.



> Organisiert sind im DAFV so zwischen 500.000 und in guten Zeiten 800.000 Angler. Castingsportler, also solche, die das auf Leistungssportniveau betreiben, gibt es so circa 200. Den Breitensport, ohnehin chronisch Stiefkind, können wir hier vernachlässigen.



Gemäß aktueller Liste habe ich > 400 Mitglieder gezählt, die letztes Jahr an Turnieren teilgenommen haben. Dabei gibt es etliche die nicht einberechnet sind, da diese nicht an Turnieren teilgenommen haben oder die Ergebnisse nicht übermittelt wurden. Die Seite castingsport.de spricht von 10% der ehemaligen VDSF Mitgliedern, die Castingsport betrieben haben oder noch aktiv sind (halte ich aber für zu hoch geschätzt).



> Für das Jahr 2014 hat der DAFV gehofft, 30.000 Euro an Einnahmen aus der Sportförderung zu erhalten. So jedenfalls sah es der Finanzierungsplan des Sports vor.  Das dürfte ungefähr 10-15 % der Gesamteinnahmen des DAFV ausmachen, also keine geringe Summe.



Dies ist eine Falschaussage, der Admin hat dich schon korrigiert. Der DAFV nimmt ca. 1,2 Mio Euro ein, d.h. wir sprechen über ca. 3% der Gesamteinnahmen.



> Die Gründe für diese Entscheidung sind der Öffentlichkeit bisher nicht bekannt; darüber zu spekulieren, ob Abrechnungen des Sportmanagements nicht in Ordnung waren und zu dieser Entscheidung geführt haben, ist müßig.



Es könnte auch andere Gründe geben; z.B. die Formulierung der Satzung, zu wenig Sport o.ä. Der Ausfall an Sportfördermitteln würde ich als "Gau" bezeichnen, zumal Casting eine der erfolgreichsten Sportarten ist.



> Angeln, so die offizielle Lehre, ist kein Sport. Deswegen konnten Angler, die keinen Castingsport betrieben, von der Förderung auch nicht profitieren.
> Das ist nie wirklich hinterfragt worden. Die Folgen waren ein ausuferndes Veranstaltungsprogramm des Castings und eine Vielzahl von Teilnahmen an internationalen Wettkämpfen.



Doch, ich habe dies hinterfragt und habe vor einigen Wochen mit Präsidiumsmitgliedern des LSB Berlin gesprochen. Und zumindestens für Berlin ist ganz klar: der LSB fördert nicht das Angeln, sondern ausschließlich den Castingsport, weil für der Senat das Angeln schlicht nicht als gemeinnützigen Sport anerkennt. Insbesondere möchte der LSB auch den Spitzensport fördern und somit die Teilnahme an internationalen Wettkämpfen. Natürlich hatte man die Kritik verstanden, das gemäß einiger Stimmen im VDSF BB zu wenig Breitensport gefördert wird (dies hätte man jedoch intern regeln können).



> In der Praxis wurden die Sportfördergelder zu 100% dem Sportmanagement zur weitgehend freien Verfügung übergeben. Der Sport sei ein durchlaufender Posten, so das Sportmanagement, für den Haushalt des DAFV ohne jede Bedeutung. Praktisch plante der Sport sein Veranstaltungsprogramm und bekam dafür so viel Geld, wie er dafür auszugeben in der Lage war. Eine wirkliche Kontrolle, die den Namen verdient, fand nicht statt.



Dieses Argument verstehe ich nicht, der Sport sollte meiner Meinung nach sich autonom verwalten, solange er sich an ein Budget hält. Ansonsten würden Externe entscheiden, die keine Ahnung von dem Sport haben (?) In welcher Form sollte die Kontrolle ablaufen?
Vermutlich meinst du eher eine transparente Darstellung der Ausgaben, dies wäre sinnvoll und wichtig.



> Solange das tatsächlich für den DAFV (und seine Vorgängerorganisationen) kostenneutral war, weil Sportfördergelder reichlich eingenommen wurden, mochte man dieses hinnehmen. In Wirklichkeit war es das nie. Die nichtcastenden Angler wurden schon immer zur Finanzierung des Sports herangezogen, auch wenn ihnen das niemand klar sagte.



Für fast jede Art von Förderung muss man einen Eigenanteil investieren, zudem ist die Förderung des Castingsports in der Satzung verankert. Wenn man nun gar keine (finanzielle) Förderung anstrebt, würden diese Formulierung wenig Sinn ergeben. Ich persönlich hätte kein Problem, wenn ein gewisser prozentualer Anteil in diese Sparte investiert wird - klar ich bin befangen, weil ich neben dem Angeln selbst aktiver Sportler bin.



> Denkbar wäre auch ein Kompromiss: Der Sport reduziert seinen Geldbedarf, etwa von 30.000 Euro auf 15.000 oder 10.000 Euro und führt ein abgespecktes (aber immer noch angemessenes Programm) auf etwas kleinerem Niveau durch, eventuell sogar unter stärkerer Kostenbeteiligung der aktiven Sportler und der sie entsendenden Vereine und Verbände.



Zunächst müsste transparent dargestellt werden, *wofür* das Geld investiert wird. Für mich ist nicht nachvollziehbar, ob die Summe angemessen ist oder nicht. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir aber eher, das diese Summe nicht besonders hoch ist, insbesonder in Hinblick auf andere Sportarten. Mit 30T€ kann man z.B. keinen mittelklassigen Regional-Fussballverein finanzieren. 



> Hierfür müssten im Sportmanagement entsprechende Vorschläge und Finanzierungskonzepte entwickelt und vorgelegt werden. Das haben die Sportler bis auf den heutigen Tag strikt verweigert. Sie wollen um keinen Preis weniger Verbandsgeld ausgeben.



Sportler oder Management? 
Die Finanzen wurden auch für die Sportler nicht transparent dargestellt. 



> Stattdessen fordern sie die 30.000 Euro, die der DOSB nun nicht mehr zahlt, gleichwohl vom DAFV ein. Sie wollen alles, koste es (den Anglern) was es wolle, und sie wollen es sofort.
> Für einen Außenstehenden handelt es sich um eine Situation, die ohne größere Schwierigkeiten lösbar sein müsste. Im DAFV scheint das Gegenteil der Fall.
> Das DAFV-Sportmanagement – namentlich in Person des Vizepräsidenten für Sport Klamet – vertritt die Auffassung, die fehlenden 30.000 Euro gleichwohl beanspruchen zu können. Schließlich sieht der Haushaltsplan entsprechende Ausgaben für den Castingsport vor.



Gut, aber wofür sind Haushaltspläne da? Ist nicht eher die Planung gescheitert? Hat man das Risiko einkalkuliert, das kein Geld vom DOSB gezahlt wird? Das Problem ist doch wohl, das der Finanzierungsstopp zu einer Unzeit erfolgt, mitten in der Saison, wo schon die ersten Qualifikationen gelaufen sind. Vielleicht ist man schon Verpflichtungen eingegangen?



> Sportgelder, die eingenommen werden, gehören ausschließlich (und unkontrollierbar) dem Casting. Sportgelder, die nicht eingenommen werden, muss die Sparte Angeln besorgen oder eben mit eigenem Geld ersetzen.



Wenn sich die "Sportgelder" auf Sportfördereinahmen beziehen, wäre die erste Aussage jedoch korrekt, weil diese in der Regel zweckgebunden (an den Sport) sind.



> Das stürzte den Landesverband in seine tiefste Krise, deren Folgen zuletzt bei der Auflösung des BCAV (Anglerboard berichtete) noch 2014 fortwirken. Erst der massive Einsatz des Berliner Präsidenten Eckart Keller in dieser Frage führte zu einer für Angler befriedigenden, wenn auch vorläufigen Lösung – auf Landesebene.



Wie im Landesverband mit diesem Thema umgegangen wurde, konnte ich hautnah miterleben - ich hatte dazu hier meine Meinung geschrieben und mein finales Urteil hat sich kaum verändert. 

Du kannst mich gerne aufklären, worin die "Krise" für die Angler bestand. Insbesondere in Hinblick auf Zahlen von 2013 (vgl. die Deligiertenmappe): die Einnahmen des Castingsports betrugen 35.600,75€ (Fördereinnahmen + Startgelder etc.), ausgegeben wurde für Casting 20.373,06€ und für den Breitensport 6.307,70€. D.h. es blieb also genug übrig um auch die Mitgliedsbeiträge des BCAV und des LSB zu kompensieren. Aber vielleicht sind Ausgaben in einem anderen Posten versteckt?

Oft wiederholst du das Argument der Vorfinanzierung.  Falls du dich erinnerst, war ich verwundert, warum es kein Thema bei der außerordentlichen Deligiertenversammlung war - und hatte bei der Castingreferentin nachgefragt. Einer der Gründe ist wohl, das die Fördermittel schon *zu Anfang* des Jahres gezahlt wurden, das konntest du nicht wissen, weil das vor einigen Jahren verändert wurde.



> Wenn aber die Sportförderung sowohl in Berlin, als auch im Bund entfällt, der Castingsport aber weiterhin auf seinem übertrieben hohen Niveau Geld verausgaben will, dann sind es erneut allein die Angler, die diesen Spaß finanzieren. Und dazu sind sie nicht gefragt worden und dazu gibt es auch keine Beschlusslage. Kein wirklicher Angler würde es verantworten, rund 15% oder mehr der ihm anvertrauten Gelder für einen Sportbereich auszugeben, der für die Fische und die Angelei keinerlei Ertrag, Gewinn oder Vorteil bringt.



Weiter oben im Text waren es noch 10-15% und auch diese Angabe war inkorrekt  Glaubst du wirklich selbst an deine Aussage, dass Casting für die Angelei "keinerlei Ertrag, Gewinn oder Vorteil bringt"? Ich meine ich bin als Angler genau deswegen zum Castingsport gegegangen, weil ich davon profitieren wollte. Und zudem ist die Situation komplexer; nur als Beispiel - wie du aus Berlin wissen solltest profitieren die (Angel-)Vereine von der Sportanlagenförderung. Ich denke man kann weitere Gründe finden.



> Aber genau das verlangt der Castingsport gerade in Person des Vizepräsidenten Klamet. Er beharrt auf dem Haushaltsbeschluss über die Sportausgaben, obwohl die Sportausgaben sensationell weggebrochen sind – wohlgemerkt weggebrochen bei beiden Hauptsponsoren, dem Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund und dem Landessportbund Berlin. Natürlich ist das für die Sportler eine missliche Situation! Aber mit welchem Grund sollten Angler jetzt die Probleme des Sports lösen und dabei die Lösung der eigenen Probleme auf die Gefahr des Ruins des DAFV auf Jahre hintenanstellen?



Natürlich ist das eine missliche Situation, eigentlich der absolute Worst-Case. Hier muss man identifizieren, warum die Fördereinahmen weggebrochen sind. Im Fall von Berlin sehe ich das Präsidium insgesamt in der Verantwortung und nicht nur das "Castingmanagement", ich bin der Meinung man hat es völlig "vergurkt". Nur weil man sich nicht einigen konnte verschenkt man über die nächsten Jahre Fördereinahmen von über 30T€/Jahr. Man hätte alles so konstruieren können, das es eine Win-Win-Situation für beide Seiten gewesen wäre. Eigentlich hat man gar nichts erreicht, abgesehen von etwas mehr Transparenz des Landesverbandes, das ich sehr begrüße.




> Auf Dauer werden sie damit nur die Unersättlichkeit des Sports auf Kosten der Angler erleben.



Übertreibst du nicht etwas?

--

Ich denke mittlerweile der Sport sollte sich in einem eigenen Verband organisieren, auch um die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Fördereinahmen zu erhöhen. Dann könnte man viel autonomer agieren und wäre selbst verantwortlich für die Finanzen. Dies war auch die Idealvorstellung des LSB Berlin. Momentan geht Casting im DAFV unter, man braucht nur auf die Homepage zu schauen - die meisten Castingsportler anderer Nationen besitzen im Gegensatz zu Deutschland eine eigene offizielle Homepage.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Lieber thorstenhtr,

zunächst finde ich es gut, dass Du Dich so detailliert mit den Dingen auseinandersetzt. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn Du Ungenauigkeiten aufdeckst und für bessere Informationen für die Öffentlichkeit sorgst. Ich bin seit fast zehn Jahren nicht mehr aktiver Funktionär und deswegen ist das eine oder andere sicher an mir vorbei gegangen. Danke dafür.

Auf zwei Quintessenzen Deines Beitrages will ich eingehen:

1. Du bevorzugst einen Separathaushalt für den Castingsport.
2. Du bist mittlerweile für einen separaten Castingverband außerhalb der organisierten Angelfischerei.

ad 1.
Ein Separathaushalt für den Castingsport ist denkbar und von mir bereits 2003 für den Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg erwogen, aber verworfen worden. Die "Theorie" vom durchlaufenden Posten spricht ja dafür. Das würde aber dann auch bedeuten, dass geringere Einnahmen des Sports (aus der Sportförderung) auch geringere Ausgaben des Sports nach sich ziehen. Eine Ausfallbürgschaft der Angelsparte für den Sport käme dann gar nicht mehr in Betracht. Auch nicht das, was das Sportmanagement heute vom DAFV verlangt. Auch Vorfinanzierungen wären ausgeschlossen. Es liegt auf der Hand, dass das Sportmanagement an einer solchen hermetischen Abriegelung der Sportfinanzen kein Interesse hatte und hat.

ad 2.
Ein separater Castingsportverband würde sich ähnlich auswirken wie ein Separathaushalt, hätte allerdings für den Sport weitere Nachteile: Zum einen würden deutlich geringere Mitgliederzahlen ins Gewicht fallen - es gibt halt deutlich weniger Caster als Angler. Zum anderen könnte man die Infrastruktur der Angler, etwa die Medien- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht mehr nutzen. Vorteil wäre allerdings - wie Du richtig schreibst - eine größere Autonomie. Die allerdings würde praktisch gegenüber dem gegenwärtigen Zustand leider nicht allzu groß ausfallen.

P.S.: 
Zu Deiner Info, weil Du die Ungenauigkeit "meiner Zahlen" bemängelst: Ich befinde mich dieser Tage in Urlaub und das ohne aktuelle Haushaltszahlen oder sonstige Verbandsunterlagen. Sieh mir also nach, wenn ich nicht alles immer im Kopf haben kann. Wenn es statt 200 sogar 400 Caster sind, dann sind die Kosten für die Angler eben noch höher als ich es in Erinnerung hatte.

 P.S. 2:
 Du hast ja vieles aufgelistet und sicher ist da Interessantes darunter. Aber einige Informationen gehen da auch kreuz und quer durcheinander und manches hast Du vielleicht auch nicht richtig verstanden. So ist z.B. die Sportanlagenförderung einiger Vereine in Berlin keinesfalls abhängig vom Leistungssport des Landesverbandes, sondern allein von Breitensportaktivitäten des nutznießenden Vereins. (Das hatten wir, dachte ich, aber bereits geklärt.) Du kannst aber gerne den Anglern im Anglerboard mal erklären, welche Vorteile sie vom Leistungssport Casting haben.

 Das Thema Vorfinanzierung habe ich nur im Zusammenhang mit dem LV gebraucht. Wenn Du versuchst, es mit den Zahlen aus dem Haushaltsplan und dem Haushaltsabschluss zu widerlegen, schießt Du in ein Loch. Denn dort sind die liquiden unterjährigen Haushaltsmittel, darum geht es, nicht aufgeführt.

 Du schreibst: Wofür sind Haushaltspläne da? - Schon gut, aber wer nimmt die Verantwortung für deren Umsetzung wahr, frage ich? Wenn das Sportmanagement für das Geldausgeben da ist, bei den Einnahmen vom Sportbund aber den Anglern sagen darf, "Euer Problem", dann läuft meiner Meinung nach etwas gehörig schief. Casting wird seine eigenen Probleme nicht lösen, in dem es die Probleme der Angler verschärft.

 Risiko der Haushaltsplanung? Na klar, es kommt oft anders als man denkt. Was genau diese 30.000 Euro hätten sein sollen und warum sie der DOSB dann doch nicht zahlt, da wissen wir aktuell noch zu wenig. Die Entscheidung des DOSB ist gerade erst gefallen und Vize Pieper hat aus meiner Sicht umgehend reagiert. Sicher unschön und unzeitig für Caster, aber wann sonst hätte der DAFV denn agieren sollen? Es ist doch so, dass das Sportmanagement dem Bundesverband diese Einnahme als sicher dargestellt hat. Hätte man sie nicht eingestellt, hätte Casting keine entsprechenden Ausgaben planen können und die WM-Teilnahme wäre schon lange gestorben. Doch der DAFV war großzügig. Das kann er jetzt, da die Mittel nicht fließen, nicht mehr sein. Das Risiko des Einnahmeausfalles von zweckgebundenen Mitteln trägt doch ausschließlich der Zweckbegünstigte. Ausnahme ist der DAFV, wo der Sport von den Anglern verlangen kann, dass sie statt des Sportbundes die Turniere finanzieren. Ich frage Dich, der Du einen Separathaushalt bevorzugst: Mit welchem Recht? - Ja, es wurden im Haushalt Ausgaben geplant. Schon recht. Aber es wurden auch Einnahmen geplant - alles mit dem Ziel des Haushaltsausgleichs. Dafür soll Casting keine Verantwortung haben. Nachgerade lächerlich!

 Kompromiss - das schlägst Du vor. Sehr gut, dafür wäre ich auch und ich denke, das klingt auch an in meinem Startbeitrag. Monatelang habe ich seinerzeit versucht, über Kompromisslösungen mit dem Sportmanagement zu verhandeln. Ergebnislos. Für den Sport gab es nur seine Maximalforderungen. Man könnte auch sagen: absolute Kompromissunwilligkeit. Meinem Nachnachfolger, Du hast ihn ja kennengelernt, ist es nicht anders gegangen, obwohl ich seine Angebote schon für extrem weitgehend gehalten habe. Gleichwohl hat auch er sich eine Abfuhr vom Sportmanagement geholt und erst danach im BCAV darauf reagiert. Und jetzt geht es dem Bundesverband genauso: Er hat ein Einnahmeminus von 30 T€ aus dem Castingbereich (noch unklar, aufgrund wessen Verschulden). Und Casting macht nicht etwa einen Kompromiss, etwa wir teilen uns das Defizit halbe/ halbe, sondern verlangt dreist die vollen 30 T€ für sich, so dass sie aus dem Budget der Angler finanziert werden müssen?

 Bei aller Sympathie für den Castingsport, lieber Thorsten, Angler wollen nicht länger auf diese dumpfbeutelige Art über den Tisch gezogen werden. Räumt den Sportladen gründlich auf, dann sind Angler auch wieder interessiert an gemeinsamen Lösungen. Sonst nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Räumt den Sportladen gründlich auf, dann sind Angler auch wieder interessiert an gemeinsamen Lösungen. Sonst nicht.


Glaubst Du wirklich??



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau diese 30.000 Euro hätten sein sollen und warum sie der DOSB dann doch nicht zahlt, da wissen wir aktuell noch zu wenig. Die Entscheidung des DOSB ist gerade erst gefallen und Vize Pieper hat aus meiner Sicht umgehend reagiert. Sicher unschön und unzeitig für Caster, *aber wann sonst hätte der DAFV denn agieren sollen?*





			
				torstenhtr schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, aber wofür sind Haushaltspläne da? Ist nicht eher die Planung gescheitert? Hat man das Risiko einkalkuliert, das kein Geld vom DOSB gezahlt wird?


Nachdem letztes Jahr der Haushaltsentwurf des DAFV für 2014 kam, haben wir das durchgeackert, auf das Risiko hingewiesen, diese Förderung nicht zu bekommen, sowie darauf, *dass der Posten noch dazu mit diesen 30.000 Euro doppelt im Haushalt eingestellt war *(je einmal bei Einnahmen/Ausgaben, bei einer Bilanz würde man sowas Bilanzbetrug nennen) und das bereits *drei Tage später veröffentlicht.*


_Wenn selbst wir Deppen, wir hetzenden Schreiberlinge, die eh keine Ahnung haben; das sofort erkannt haben - *Warum dann nicht der DAFV *mit der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem genauso kompetenten Finanzvize Pieper und dem mindestens genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den tollen Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro/Jahr???_

Warum brauchen die da Monate dazu, um das  zu merken?

Was treiben die da eigentlich den ganzen Tag?

Für was werden die eigentlich bezahlt??

Wie machen die eigentlich Haushaltsvoranschläge/pläne??

Wie läuft da die Kontrolle, gibts die überhaupt?

Warum lassen sich das die Hauptverantwortlichen fürs Desaster, die Funktionäre und Delegierten der den DAFV tragenden LV, weiter alles gefallen (Schmiergeld fürs stillhalten und abnicken kann man bei der Kassenlage ja definitiv *NICHT!!* unterstellen!!)???

*Bis vor kurzem (Ende Mai 2014) und vermutlich bis heute (Juni 2014!!) haben die im DAFV übrigens immer noch nicht die Abrechnung für 2013 vorliegen* - ob sie das bis zu HV schaffen? 

Oder machen die weiter den finanziellen Blindflug ohne gesicherte Zahlen/Abschlüsse??

Die kennen laut dem Schreiben an Klamet ja auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Satzung und Geschäftsordnung, zwischen Rücklage und liquider Reserve.

Und arbeiten schon deswegen nicht mal nach den eigenen Regeln. 

Beim Angeln laufen Veranstaltungen über externe Konten, die - bzw. deren Abrechnung - von uns nirgends in den bisher veröffentlichten Bilanzen zur (Kon)Fusion zu finden waren - wie das beim Casting ist, weiss ich da nicht, denken kann ichs mir...

Ob bei Casting oder Angeln - im DAFV scheint ja überall die gleiche finanzielle "Kompetenz" zu finden zu sein.

Man kann also nur hoffen, dass es diesen in finanziellen Dingen so "kompetenten" Haufen endlich zerbröselt - dann haben die Caster auch freie Bahn, um zu mauscheln wie sies dann für richtig halten.

Und die LV hätten richtig Kohle über für einen richtigen Bundesverband für Angler und das Angeln.....


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

Naja, auf seine Weise ist das Casting-System schon sehr kompetent aufgebaut. Allerdings zum Schaden der Verbände und der Angler.

Nach meinen Informationen liegt allerdings die Casting-Abrechnung für 2013 im DAFV nicht vor. Trifft das zu und wenn ja, warum nicht?

Und wenn die 30 T€-Einnahme wirklich risikobehaftet war entgegen den Aussagen des Sportmanagements im Präsidium - spricht das nicht umso mehr dafür, die Mindereinnahmen tatsächlich komplett bei den Sportausgaben zu berücksichtigen?! Wenn thorstenhtr davon spricht, dass das ein Problem der Planung sei - wer hat denn diesen Planungsfehler zu verantworten? Doch wohl der Sport. Aber genau davor will er sich drücken.



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe dies hinterfragt und habe vor einigen Wochen mit Präsidiumsmitgliedern des LSB Berlin gesprochen. Und zumindestens für Berlin ist ganz klar: der LSB fördert nicht das Angeln, sondern ausschließlich den Castingsport, weil für der Senat das Angeln schlicht nicht als gemeinnützigen Sport anerkennt. Insbesondere möchte der LSB auch den Spitzensport fördern und somit die Teilnahme an internationalen Wettkämpfen. Natürlich hatte man die Kritik verstanden, das gemäß einiger Stimmen im VDSF BB zu wenig Breitensport gefördert wird (dies hätte man jedoch intern regeln können).



*Das ist komplett unstreitig und von mir auch nicht anders behauptet worden. Angeln wird nicht gefördert. Aber Breitensport reicht für die Förderung der Vereine aus. Und den machen die Vereine selbst und weitgehend ohne Beteiligung des Sportmanagements.
*

Oft wiederholst du das Argument der Vorfinanzierung. Falls du dich erinnerst, war ich verwundert, warum es kein Thema bei der außerordentlichen Deligiertenversammlung war - und hatte bei der Castingreferentin nachgefragt. Einer der Gründe ist wohl, das die Fördermittel schon *zu Anfang* des Jahres gezahlt wurden, das konntest du nicht wissen, weil das vor einigen Jahren verändert wurde.

*Das ist zwar ein Berliner Thema und gehört hier eigentlich nicht her. Gleichwohl: Ich glaube Dir, dass die Castingreferentin Dir gesagt hat, dass der LSB schon Anfang des Jahres bezahlt hat. Entscheidend für die Belastung der liquiden Mittel des LV ist jedoch nicht, wann der LSB an den BCAV gezahlt hat, sondern wann und in welcher Höhe das Geld an den LV weitergeleitet wird. Das hat Dir, da wette ich, die Referentin nicht gesagt.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Nochmal Thomas, Du kaprizierst Dich immer auf das Casting und Managament/Klamet alleine für das jetzige Desaster beim Casting.

Das ist zu kurz gesprungen.

Der gesamte DAFV mit den Funktionären und Delegierten der LV, die diesen DAFV tragen und stützen, haben das verbockt - und sind bis jetzt augenscheinlich nicht in der Lage, das vernünftig zu lösen.

Wer in der Wirtschaft so "kompetent" "arbeitet" wie die im DAFV, der wäre schon lange - in meinen Augen zu Recht - gefeuert worden.

Und ja, auch meines Wissens hat Klamet noch nicht die Abrechnung abgeliefert für 2013, man hört munkeln (MUNKELN!! nicht gesichert!!) dass schon 2013 aus den Rücklagen des DAFV mehr Geld fürs Casting vom Vize Klamet entnommen worden sein soll, als ihm da laut Haushalt zugestanden wäre (kann er als vertretungsbererchtigter Vize natürlich rein rechtlich zuerst mal) - wie das der DAFV jetzt in seiner ganzen Kompetenz regeln wird, wird sich zeigen.

Ebenso was dass dann für den aktuellen DAFV Haushalt bedeuten wird....

Dass die augenscheinlich nicht mal eruieren können bis Juni des Folgejahres, was nun wirklich an Rücklagen noch da ist und/oder wie viel mehr da evtl. vom Casting im Vorjahr rausgenommen wurde, das spricht für sich.....

Abschaffen, die Trümmertruppe.

Zum Wohle der Angler, des Angelns und der Caster und des Castings!


----------



## Tomasz (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke mittlerweile der Sport sollte sich in einem eigenen Verband organisieren...



Nach allem was ich hier zum Thema Casting-Leistungssport als einfaches Vereinsmitglied und Angler gelesen habe würde ich diesen Weg sehr begrüßen. 
Wenn es zudem auch für den Leistungssport der besser Weg ist, dann sehe ich keinen Grund, warum man sich als Leistungssportler in einem Anglerverband organisieren sollte. Der Naturschutzgedanke im Verband mag fragwürdig sein, aber auch zu diesem passt der Leistungssport nicht. 
Der vom Admin immer wieder ins Feld geführte Gedanke des Verbandes der Gewässerbewirtschafter mag auch fragwürdig sein, aber auch dazu passt das Casting nicht. 
Fische fangen die Caster auch nicht also warum unter einem Dach agieren und sich ums Geld zoffen. Der Verband hat genug eigene Probleme.
Wenn jemand gerne rudert, mag das auch mit Wasser zu tun haben und im weitesten Sinne auch zum angeln taugen, aber deshalb würde keiner auf den Gedanken kommen, im Verband eine Rudersektion zu gründen mit dem Ziel an internationalen Wettkämpfen teilzunehmen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

mir fällt zu diesem Verband nix Positives mehr ein, bin selber Finanzboss in nem Verein ( ne, nicht bei die Angler:q)
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Mir fällt dazu sogar viel ein, wenngleich auch nix Positives - wenn ich das aber schreiben würde wie ich das gerne wollte, würde ich wo reinkommen, wo ich dann so schnell nicht mehr rauskommen würde...

Also haue ich die Zähne weiter in die Schreibtischplatte.........


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ja, auch meines Wissens hat Klamet noch nicht die Abrechnung abgeliefert für 2013, man hört munkeln (MUNKELN!! nicht gesichert!!) dass schon 2013 aus den Rücklagen des DAFV mehr Geld fürs Casting vom Vize Klamet entnommen worden sein soll, als ihm da laut Haushalt zugestanden wäre (kann er als vertretungsbererchtigter Vize natürlich rein rechtlich zuerst mal) -
> Zum Wohle der Angler, des Angelns und der Caster und des Castings!


 
 Das hört sich so an, als hätte ich das schon einmal erlebt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Möööönsch Thomas, den wichtigsten Teil des Absatzes haste nicht mitzitiert:


> Und ja, auch meines Wissens hat Klamet noch nicht die Abrechnung abgeliefert für 2013, man hört munkeln (MUNKELN!! nicht gesichert!!) dass schon 2013 aus den Rücklagen des DAFV mehr Geld fürs Casting vom Vize Klamet entnommen worden sein soll, als ihm da laut Haushalt zugestanden wäre (kann er als vertretungsbererchtigter Vize natürlich rein rechtlich zuerst mal) -_ wie das der DAFV jetzt in seiner ganzen Kompetenz regeln wird, wird sich zeigen.
> 
> Ebenso was dass dann für den aktuellen DAFV Haushalt bedeuten wird....
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir fällt dazu sogar viel ein, wenngleich auch nix Positives - wenn ich das aber schreiben würde wie ich das gerne wollte, würde ich wo reinkommen, wo ich dann so schnell nicht mehr rauskommen würde...
> 
> Also haue ich die Zähne weiter in die Schreibtischplatte.........



 Bild von der Platte?:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Sägespäne kannste doch überall gucken ;-))


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal Thomas, Du kaprizierst Dich immer auf das Casting und Managament/Klamet alleine für das jetzige Desaster beim Casting.
> 
> Das ist zu kurz gesprungen.
> 
> ...


 
 Ja, Thomas, ich kapriziere mich - und zwar auf Probleme, die gewichtig, aber lösbar sind und bei denen eine zeitnahe Lösung realistisch ist. 
 Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich behaupten würde, das alles super wäre, wenn das Castingsproblem gelöst wäre. Aber es spricht einiges dafür, dass die Lösung anderer Verbandsprobleme unmöglich ist oder erschwert wird oder gar sinnlos ist, wenn nicht jetzt das Castingsproblem gelöst wird.

 Die Entscheidung von Pieper/ Happach-Kasan, so richtig sie ist, ist dabei nur ein erster Schritt. Aber ein bedeutsamer - und das ist anzuerkennen. Das gilt für mich sogar dann, wenn in der Vergangenheit Fehler gemacht worden sind. Im Vergleich mit den beiden anderen Castingkrisen, die ich erlebt habe, hat Bernhard Pieper am schnellsten und am gründlichsten reagiert. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass er gerade mal erst für seinen kürzlich zurückgetretenen Vorgänger in das Amts gekommen ist. Ich habe seinerzeit deutlich länger gebraucht, um zu kapieren, was läuft und Maßnahmen einzuleiten. Das gibt Hoffnung, dass Bernhard Pieper seinen Kurs beibehalten wird, damit Anglerkohle nicht länger Notgroschen für den Castingsport ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Nochmal:
Das Problem ist nicht das Casting oder Klamet, die Frage ist auch nicht, wie man das Castingproblem löst.

Dieses Kleinklein ist genau das, was ein Systemfehler ist und den Delegierten und Funktionären in Bund wie Land ihr bisheriges schändliches Tun und ihre Anglerfeindlichekit immer weiter erlaubt hat

Sondern wie man das Grundsatzproblem löst:
Den DAFV!

*Denn gäbe es den anglerfeindlichen, inkompetenten DAFV mit den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden nicht, gäbs auch kein Castingproblem*

Deswegen:
Nachdem letztes Jahr der Haushaltsentwurf des DAFV für 2014 kam, haben wir das durchgeackert, auf das Risiko hingewiesen, diese Förderung nicht zu bekommen, sowie darauf, *dass der Posten noch dazu mit diesen 30.000 Euro doppelt im Haushalt eingestellt war *(je einmal bei Einnahmen/Ausgaben, bei einer Bilanz würde man sowas Bilanzbetrug nennen) und das bereits *drei Tage später veröffentlicht.*


_Wenn selbst wir Deppen, wir hetzenden Schreiberlinge, die eh keine Ahnung haben; das sofort erkannt haben - *Warum dann nicht der DAFV *mit der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem genauso kompetenten Finanzvize Pieper und dem mindestens genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den tollen Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro/Jahr???_

Warum brauchen die da Monate dazu, um das  zu merken?

Was treiben die da eigentlich den ganzen Tag?

Für was werden die eigentlich bezahlt??

Wie machen die eigentlich Haushaltsvoranschläge/pläne??

Wie läuft da die Kontrolle, gibts die überhaupt?

Warum lassen sich das die Hauptverantwortlichen fürs Desaster, die Funktionäre und Delegierten der den DAFV tragenden LV, weiter alles gefallen (Schmiergeld fürs stillhalten und abnicken kann man bei der Kassenlage ja definitiv *NICHT!!* unterstellen!!)???

*Bis vor kurzem (Ende Mai 2014) und vermutlich bis heute (Juni 2014!!) haben die im DAFV übrigens immer noch nicht die Abrechnung für 2013 vorliegen* - ob sie das bis zu HV schaffen? 

Oder machen die weiter den finanziellen Blindflug ohne gesicherte Zahlen/Abschlüsse??

Die kennen laut dem Schreiben an Klamet ja auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Satzung und Geschäftsordnung, zwischen Rücklage und liquider Reserve.

Und arbeiten schon deswegen nicht mal nach den eigenen Regeln. 

Beim Angeln laufen Veranstaltungen über externe Konten, die - bzw. deren Abrechnung - von uns nirgends in den bisher veröffentlichten Bilanzen zur (Kon)Fusion zu finden waren - wie das beim Casting ist, weiss ich da nicht, denken kann ichs mir...

*Ob bei Casting oder Angeln - im DAFV scheint ja überall die gleiche finanzielle "Kompetenz" zu finden zu sein.

Man kann also nur hoffen, dass es diesen in finanziellen Dingen so "kompetenten" Haufen endlich zerbröselt - dann haben die Caster auch freie Bahn, um zu mauscheln wie sies dann für richtig halten.
*
Und die LV hätten richtig Kohle über für einen richtigen Bundesverband für Angler und das Angeln.....


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Lieber Thomas,

 da haben wir einen Dissens. Ich bin nicht der Auffassung, dass man Einzelprobleme wie hier die Castingfinanzierung nicht beackern sollte, so lange das nicht gelöst ist, was Du das "Grundsatzproblem" nennst.
 Ich sehe nicht ein, warum mit meinen Beitragsmitteln so lange Schindluder getrieben werden soll, bis die deutschen Angler endlich die optimale Organisation und die professionellsten Funktionäre gefunden und in Amt und Würden gesetzt haben. Ich bin zwar beharrlich, aber auch ungeduldig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht ein, *warum mit meinen Beitragsmitteln *so lange Schindluder getrieben werden soll, bis die deutschen Angler endlich die optimale Organisation und die professionellsten Funktionäre gefunden und in Amt und Würden gesetzt haben.


Jedem der so denkt, kann man nur empfehlen dafür zu sorgen, dass diesem elenden DAFV, der das alles ja verursacht hat, die Mittel entzogen werden - *Raus, wenns nur eine kleine Möglichkeit dazu gibt, ohne sich selber zu schaden.*

Dafür werben, dass andere auch die inkompetente Trümmertruppe nicht mehr mitfinanzieren, die ja gezeigt hat, dass sie gerade auch (und, wie wir wissen, beileibe nicht nur) beim Casting und dessen Finanzierung komplett versagt hat (doppeltes Einstellen der Förderung im Haushalt 2014 war ja nicht Klamet, das war das Präsidium des DAFV, die dadurch jetzt die Caster in solche Schwierigkeiten gebracht haben)..

Wer die weiterfinanziert im DAFV , darf sich nicht beschweren, der ist eben selber schuld an den Zuständen - auch beim Casting..

Du kaufst doch beim Gemüsehändler auch kein neues Auto - beim DAFV stört Dich aber nachgewiesen mangelnde bzw. falsche Kompetenz nicht?

Und das hat sich doch die letzten Jahrzehnte schon bei den Vorgängern gezeigt, und nicht erst die letzten Monate alleine im DAFV..

Jeder wie er will und es für richtig hält, Du kannst ja gerne weiter einem toten Pferd versuchen, teuren Hafer ins Maul zu stecken, um es wieder zum rennen zu bringen.........




PS:
Wie sollte was für Caster besser werden, wenn sie in so einem inkompetenten Verband wie dem DAFV bleiben???

Die haben jetzt wenigstens die Chance rauszukommen und sich selber zu organisieren in einem kompetenten Castingverband- für viele organisierte Angelfischer ist das rauskommen schwieriger, da ihre LV das ja verbockt haben...

Die Caster haben jetzt eine Chance - ich hoffe für sie, dass sie diese auch nutzen.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (doppeltes Einstellen der Förderung im Haushalt 2014 war ja nicht Klamet, das war das Präsidium des DAFV, die dadurch jetzt die Caster in solche Schwierigkeiten gebracht haben)..
> 
> ...


 
 Also das sehe ich völlig anders.

 1.) Wenn es das Präsidium war, dann war es auch Vizepräsident Klamet als Mitglied des Präsidiums, noch dazu als das fachlich zuständige Mitglied!

 2.) Das Sportmanagement hat ja nicht einmal die notwendigen Abrechnungen für 2013 vorgelegt, so dass nicht einmal ein DAFV-Haushaltsabschluss gemacht werden konnte. 

 3.) Deswegen weiß heute niemand genau, wieviel Rücklagen und Liquiditätsreserven der DAFV wirklich hat.

 4.) Auch ansonsten erzeugt das Sportmanagement über die Castingfinanzen systematisch Intransparenz. Wenn das Sportmanagement versichert, dass die 30 T€ sicher kommen, wie sollte der Rest des Präsidium es denn besser wissen? 


 Hier sind Fehlvorstellungen hervorgerufen worden. Da sollte man doch sagen dürfen, wer das hervorgerufen hat und nicht immer nur auf jene einschlagen, die hinter die Fichte geführt worden sind. Sonst nennen wir doch auch Ross und Reiter. Ich halte nicht viel davon, jemandem, dem gerade die Augen ausgestochen wurden, zu sagen, dass er keinen Durchblick mehr habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Klamet ist nicht für Finanzen zuständig, das war Bauersfeld, als der ging/gegangen wurde,  zeichnete Frau Dr. verantwortlich, dann mit der neue Finanzvize Pieper.

Hervorgerufen wurde die Scheixxe nicht durch Klamet oder das Casting, sondern durch das gesamte Präsidium, verantwortlich zuerst Frau Dr. als Präsidentin.

Wenn die Abrechnungen nicht vorgelegt werden, ist es das eine..

Wenn das nicht konsequent eingefordert wird von den dafür Verantwortlichen (Frau Dr., Pieper) und sich das die LV alle so gefallen lassen und nicht einschreiten, das andere - die nehmen sich nix - TRÜMMERTRUPPE!!!

Und nicht das Sportmanagement erzeugt alleine Intransparenz - wir haben genügend dazu veröffentlicht, was der DAFV  und sein Präsidium finanziell verbockt hat - da ist das Casting wirklich nur ein kleiner Tropfen - Mitschuld ja, Alleinschuld nein

Und hauptverantwortlich ist nach wie vor der DAFV mit der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem genauso kompetenten Finanzvize Pieper und dem mindestens genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den tollen Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro/Jahr!!!

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Wie sollte was für Caster besser werden, wenn sie in so einem inkompetenten Verband wie dem DAFV bleiben???
> 
> Die haben jetzt wenigstens die Chance rauszukommen und sich selber zu organisieren in einem kompetenten Castingverband- für viele organisierte Angelfischer ist das rauskommen schwieriger, da ihre LV das ja verbockt haben...
> ...






Mein Tipp an die Caster:
FLIEHT!!!
Nun habt ihr die Chance!!!


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klamet ist nicht für Finanzen zuständig, das war Bauersfeld, als der ging/gegangen wurde, zeichnete Frau Dr. verantwortlich, dann mit der neue Finanzvize Pieper.
> 
> Hervorgerufen wurde die Scheixxe nicht durch Klamet oder das Casting, sondern durch das gesamte Präsidium, verantwortlich zuerst Frau Dr. als Präsidentin.
> 
> ...



Von Alleinschuld habe ich nicht gesprochen. Aber ich fürchte, Du unterschätzt das Castingsystem beträchtlich.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:"1.) Die Sportler würden ihre Teilnahme an der WM aus eigenen Kosten  finanzieren. Das trifft wohl zu und zeigt, dass das vom Sportmanagement  geforderte Geld keineswegs eine zwingend notwendige Ausgabe für den DAFV  wäre. Im Übrigen: Früher war es Gang und Gäbe, dass die Sportler einen  Gutteil der Kosten selbst getragen haben, bis das Sportmanagement sie  mit "Subventionen" zuschüttete. Warum hat eigentlich niemand  hinterfragt, warum viele Castingsportler, die in allen möglichen  Bundesländern wohnen, ausgerechnet für den zweitkleinsten  VDSF-Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg starten? Die besten  Trainingsmöglichkeiten können es ja wahrlich nicht sein."
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Bereich im Amateursport in dem die Sportler nicht selbst für den Grossteil der Kosten von Anreise etc. aufkommen müssen.
> Auch bei Teilnahmen an den olympischen Spielern ist der grossteil der Sportler von privaten Sponsoren abhängig.



_Was man nicht vergessen soll _(!)

Die Finanzierung findet für die Nationalmannschaft statt - sprich der DFB im Fussball. Kein Schweinsteiger wird einen BrasilienFlug selber zahlen!

Des weiteren sind die Kosten für das Ausrichten der Turniere bestimmt. 

_= So weit sind also keine Fehler zu erkennen._

Was heisst RundumSorglosPaket ala FC Bayern?
Zuerst einmal hat der FCB die beste Vermarktung weltweit (!), die jeder gerne hätte. Egal zum Thema zurück :

*Zum Kernpunkt dieses Themas, der Castingfinanzierung durch die Angler*
...2 Euro von den Anglern ans Casting.. Das ist nicht einmal ein großes Kneipenbier....man spricht auch von einem Solidaritätszuschlag :q Der Angler zahlt genau wie schon geschildert, weil es in der Satzung so verankert ist. Wenn er nicht zahlen gewollt hätte, wäre er vermutlich nicht eingetreten ? Soweit meine Vermutung...
-Wie das Geld von der Führung verwaltet wird, ist ein anderes Eisen...

Selbst wenn Casting vor Sponsoren und Finanzen boomen würde, was hätten die Angler davon?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Von Alleinschuld habe ich nicht gesprochen. Aber ich fürchte, Du unterschätzt das Castingsystem beträchtlich.



Warum handelt dann das Präsidium nicht, wenn sie das angeblich "erkannt" haben?

Warum ist Klamet noch Vize?

Warum handelt wieder niemand (ihr erinnert euch, wie lange das mit Bauersfeld dauerte??)...

Die ganze Castinggeschichte macht nur einen kleinen Teil der Finanzschwierigkeiten aus.

Das mit den Rücklagen z. B. haben die schon ohne Casting nicht gepeilt, dass das kein bares Geld ist, sondern viel bilanziell Geschöntes, kumulierte Gewinne/Verluste der letzten Jahre etc..

Und die liquide Reserve?

Da ist nix, die haben nur die Kasse...

Hat auch nix mit Casting zu tun... 

Finanziell ist die Castinggeschichte mit Klamet (nur) die saure Sahne auf dem eh schon verdorbenen DAFV-Kuchen..



			
				Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn Casting vor Sponsoren und Finanzen boomen würde, was hätten die Angler davon?


Umgegekehrt sollten sich die Caster auch fragen, was sie noch von so einem Trümmertruppenverband wie dem DAFV haben..

Macht euch selbständig, ist das Beste, was euch passieren kann!


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> _Was man nicht vergessen soll _(!)
> 
> Die Finanzierung findet für die Nationalmannschaft statt - sprich der DFB im Fussball. Kein Schweinsteiger wird einen BrasilienFlug selber zahlen!
> 
> ...



Es gibt dort gar keinen Futterneid. Von mir aus kann jeder Castingsportler so viel Geld bekommen für seinen Sport, wie er gerne dafür haben möchte. (Auch wenn ich den Vergleich mit spitzenverdienenden Profi-Sportlern von Weltformat etwas schrägt finde.) Es gab allerdings Zeiten, in denen es für Caster völlig normal war, einen Haufen Geld von zu Hause mitzubringen - aber das war vor Deiner Zeit.
Das alles ist ja nicht die Frage. Das Problem entsteht, indem man den Anglern immer wieder sagt, dass das Casting sie nichts kostet - und es kostet sie doch etwas. Auf diese Weise zahlen die Angler für die Caster, ohne es zu wissen. Genau genommen zahlen sie ja auch nicht, sondern der Sport hat sich selbst eine "Einzugsermächtigung" über das Anglergeld ausgestellt und saugt es im "Zwei-Augen-Prinzip" ab.

Zwei Euro sagst Du? Damit willst Du wohl sagen, dass das ganze Casting der Anglerschaft nur verhältnismäßig wenig Geld kostet. Natürlich ist es etwas anderes, wenn ich als Angler Dir als Caster einmal im Jahr ein Bier ausgebe oder wenn mir jedes Jahr, wenn ich Dich getroffen habe, ein paar Euros aus der Hosentasche fehlen. Aber Du als Berliner müsstest doch mitbekommen haben, dass die Angler viele Jahre ihre Aktivitäten dramatisch reduzieren mussten, um den Castingssport finanzieren zu können und trotzdem konnte der LV seine Zahlungsunfähigkeit nur unter größten Mühen verhindern. Da von Peanuts zu sprechen, ist nicht wirklich witzig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Nochmal:
Das Problem ist nicht das Casting oder Klamet, die Frage ist auch nicht, wie man das Castingproblem löst.

Dieses Kleinklein ist genau das, was ein Systemfehler ist und den Delegierten und Funktionären in Bund wie Land ihr bisheriges schändliches Tun und ihre Anglerfeindlichekit immer weiter erlaubt hat

Sondern wie man das Grundsatzproblem löst:
Den DAFV!

*Denn gäbe es den anglerfeindlichen, inkompetenten DAFV mit den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden nicht, gäbs auch kein Castingproblem*

Deswegen:
Nachdem letztes Jahr der Haushaltsentwurf des DAFV für 2014 kam, haben wir das durchgeackert, auf das Risiko hingewiesen, diese Förderung nicht zu bekommen, sowie darauf, *dass der Posten noch dazu mit diesen 30.000 Euro doppelt im Haushalt eingestellt war *(je einmal bei Einnahmen/Ausgaben, bei einer Bilanz würde man sowas Bilanzbetrug nennen) und das bereits *drei Tage später veröffentlicht.*


_Wenn selbst wir Deppen, wir hetzenden Schreiberlinge, die eh keine Ahnung haben; das sofort erkannt haben - *Warum dann nicht der DAFV *mit der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem genauso kompetenten Finanzvize Pieper und dem mindestens genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den tollen Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro/Jahr???_

Warum brauchen die da Monate dazu, um das  zu merken?

Was treiben die da eigentlich den ganzen Tag?

Für was werden die eigentlich bezahlt??

Wie machen die eigentlich Haushaltsvoranschläge/pläne??

Wie läuft da die Kontrolle, gibts die überhaupt?

Warum lassen sich das die Hauptverantwortlichen fürs Desaster, die Funktionäre und Delegierten der den DAFV tragenden LV, weiter alles gefallen (Schmiergeld fürs stillhalten und abnicken kann man bei der Kassenlage ja definitiv *NICHT!!* unterstellen!!)???

*Bis vor kurzem (Ende Mai 2014) und vermutlich bis heute (Juni 2014!!) haben die im DAFV übrigens immer noch nicht die Abrechnung für 2013 vorliegen* - ob sie das bis zu HV schaffen? 

Oder machen die weiter den finanziellen Blindflug ohne gesicherte Zahlen/Abschlüsse??

Die kennen laut dem Schreiben an Klamet ja auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Satzung und Geschäftsordnung, zwischen Rücklage und liquider Reserve.

Und arbeiten schon deswegen nicht mal nach den eigenen Regeln. 

Beim Angeln laufen Veranstaltungen über externe Konten, die - bzw. deren Abrechnung - von uns nirgends in den bisher veröffentlichten Bilanzen zur (Kon)Fusion zu finden waren - wie das beim Casting ist, weiss ich da nicht, denken kann ichs mir...

*Ob bei Casting oder Angeln - im DAFV scheint ja überall die gleiche finanzielle "Kompetenz" zu finden zu sein.

Man kann also nur hoffen, dass es diesen in finanziellen Dingen so "kompetenten" Haufen endlich zerbröselt - dann haben die Caster auch freie Bahn, um zu mauscheln wie sies dann für richtig halten.
*
Und die LV hätten richtig Kohle über für einen richtigen Bundesverband für Angler und das Angeln.....



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Von Alleinschuld habe ich nicht gesprochen. Aber ich fürchte, Du unterschätzt das Castingsystem beträchtlich.



Warum handelt dann das Präsidium nicht, wenn sie das angeblich "erkannt" haben?

Warum ist Klamet noch Vize?

Warum handelt wieder niemand (ihr erinnert euch, wie lange das mit Bauersfeld dauerte??)...

Die ganze Castinggeschichte macht nur einen kleinen Teil der Finanzschwierigkeiten aus.

Das mit den Rücklagen z. B. haben die schon ohne Casting nicht gepeilt, dass das kein bares Geld ist, sondern viel bilanziell Geschöntes, kumulierte Gewinne/Verluste der letzten Jahre etc..

Und die liquide Reserve?

Da ist nix, die haben nur die Kasse...

Hat auch nix mit Casting zu tun... 

Finanziell ist die Castinggeschichte mit Klamet (nur) die saure Sahne auf dem eh schon verdorbenen DAFV-Kuchen..



			
				Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn Casting vor Sponsoren und Finanzen boomen würde, was hätten die Angler davon?


Umgegekehrt sollten sich die Caster auch fragen, was sie noch von so einem Trümmertruppenverband wie dem DAFV haben..

Macht euch selbständig, ist das Beste, was euch passieren kann!


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das gibt Hoffnung, dass Bernhard Pieper seinen Kurs beibehalten wird, damit Anglerkohle nicht länger Notgroschen für den Castingsport ist.



 sorry für's Kürzen. Danke für die umfassenden Einblicke.

  Aber der Notgroschen ist doch eher eine Blankobürgschaft ( mit allen Bürgschaftseigenschaften)
 und einen Baranteil obendrauf und das offensichtlich noch ohne Mittelverwendungsnachweis.
 Dafür fliegt jeder Banker raus und Wirtschaftsprüfer gehen wegen Bilanzfälschung ....schweren Zeiten entgegen.


 Gruß A.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Nun liebe Freunde, ist es in der tat nicht ganz so simpel wie man es sich zu vorstellen vermag. All das wagte Brotfisch mit dem Begriff "Castingsystem" zu fassen.

Die Zusammenhänge, Einflüsse, Kompetenzbündel und Vermarktung des Verbandes hängen in vielerlei Schichten ineinander. Nicht nur das Beispiel der Unerklärbarkeit der Geschichte um Herrn Struppe verdeutlicht die Situation. Niemand weiß wie Auftraggeber und -nehmer zueinander stehen.
Mein Horizont des Wissens lässt nur Vermutungen zu.

So verstrickt und schief steh UNSER VERBAND dar, wie das System der EU ist. Ich sehe hier parallelen. Es gibt Staaten die gewilligt sind auszutreten ! Keiner sieht durch, es hält jedoch,und es ist Schwer zu ändern; man weiß nicht wie das Kartenhaus reagiert wenn man 2 Karten austauscht.

Die Problemfelder kann man nahezu 1:1 übernehmen, mit dem Unterschied, die EU fällt dem Vorschein zugrunde, renoviert, "erweitert" zu werden.

Ich möchte nicht zu politisch werden, aber :

Aus solch einer EU Politik kommt auch die Präsidentin. Was kann man also erwarten? Transparenz?


Um die "Castinggeschichte"  etc....

Untransparent, Ineffizient, Lobbyismus ( Ja, ich würde meinen er steht an 1.Stelle).
Problematisch scheint mir die Mehrpostenbesetzung auf vielen Hochzeiten durch eine Person.

Um mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen...

- da kann man nichts machen, da es ein System ist... also der DAFV samt Inhalt


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> da es ein System ist... also der DAFV samt Inhalt


Danke, das versuche ich die ganze Zeit klarzumachen.......

Ein komplett in sich verrottetes System.......

Selber schuld wer drin bleibt, da braucht keiner jammern.

Nicht besser verdient..........

Ob Caster oder organisierter Angelfischer....


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Brotfisch,

zur Situation in Berlin:

Meine Ansicht ist, dass der LV den Eisberg schon gerammt hat. Der Keks ist gegessen, und ich meine aus Sicht der Angler...

Du hast die Zahlen vor Augen und das Know-how sowie How-to wissen.

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass du einen Plan "zur Evakuierung", bzw. zur "Rettung" der Boote entwirfst? Es könnten auch grobe Schritte sein...


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Da haben sich ja zwei Fundamentalkritiker gefunden :q. Ich darf dann mal an die Überschrift in diesem thread erinnern, wenn es recht ist!?

 Was ist das denn für eine unerklärliche Geschichte um Thomas Struppe? Und was hat sie mit der aktuellen Castingkrise zu tun?

 Den Vergleich mit der EU kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Genausogut könnte man den DAFV mit einem Teller Spaghetti vergleichen. Man sieht nicht auf den Grund des Tellers, aber wer die eine oder andere Nudel kennt, der kommt schon klar.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

nun, der Teller Spaghetti hat zumeist nur ein Koch, und der macht die Arbeit vom Schnippeln ( je nach Zutaten, bis zum Würzen)...

Viele Zusammenhänge im Verband, die die Arbeit erschweren und zu dem machen wie es ist. 

Musst mal schauen ich glaube es ging um die Verbandszeitschrift oder sowas


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Brotfisch,
> 
> zur Situation in Berlin:
> 
> ...



 Lieber Eisenfaust,

 vielen Dank für die freundliche Anfrage. Ich bin da weniger pessimistisch als Du. Es gibt da gewählte und erfahrene Präsidiumsmitglieder, denen ich durchaus zutraue, dass sie den Kahn - um in Deinem Bild zu bleiben - wieder flott bekommen. Die brauchen nichts vom Schrottplatz.
 Ich veröffentliche Kritik als Beitrag zur Willensbildung und zur Förderung der innerverbandlichen Demokratie. Pläne müssen die Aktiven machen - zum Beispiel Du! - nicht die Ausgeschiedenen.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Recht hast du.


Zur Ergänzung - die teuersten Oldtimer und die besten und seltensten Autos sind auch von Ersatzteilen des Schrottplatzes abhängig.

Selbst der Theo zu Guttenberg berät die Kanzlerin in Sachen Rüstung... Knowledge ist gefragter als nie...

Mehr ergänzendes Wissen schafft Perspektiven in der Führung.

Meinen Pessimismus leite ich von der Tatsachenbeobachtung ab, die eine subjektive Auseinandersetzung mit bevorstehenden Problemen unerkennbar lässt.

Zu Sachen Lobbyismus in Berlin schmeiße ich den Begriff "Zielfisch" unbegründet in den Raum. Der eine oder andere wird sich seinen Teil abzuleiten wissen.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Perspektiven weisen immer in die Zukunft. Deswegen ist auch öfter mal einen Generationenwechsel in der Führung unerlässlich. Es müssen auch mal Jüngere Verantwortung übernehmen.


----------



## Dunraven (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum Thema TV. Sorry, die Medienanstalten sind ebenso auf Werbeeinnahmen angewiesen. Ein unattraktiver Sport bringt keine Einschaltquoten und somit kein Geld.
> Ganz einfach.



Wenn man ihn Stefan Raab schmackhaft machen kann, dann schon. Dann landet er regelmäßig bei schlag den Raab im TV, und wenn man eine abgewandelte Form nimmt (wie die Idee mit den Flaschen), aus der er eine seiner WMs aufziehen kann, dann würde es vermutlich nur dafür gute Quoten geben. Eine Wok WM, Autoball, Turmspringen, ect. waren ja teilweise nicht einmal Sport, bevor er es massentauglich gemacht hat. Und auch bei Wetten Dass gab es ab und an mal Casting Wetten die die Zuschauer in ihren Bann gezogen haben.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es scheitert alles wie immer am Geld.
> 
> Eine "nationalmannschaft" kann man sich leisten wenn man Geld hat.
> Geld hat man aber keins. Somit keine Nationalmannschaft.
> ...



Sehe ich anders.
Wenn die Nationalmannschaft sich zum Großteil selbst finanziert, dann kann man sie sich auch leisten. Die Teilnehmer der Feeder WM und Stipp WM zahlen viel Geld aus eigener Tasche. Dazu wurden Partner gefunden die Futter stellen und anderweitig unterstützen. Die sorgen schon dafür das man sie sich auch mit wenig Geld leisten kann.

Und das Casting nichts bringt ist auch falsch. Wir haben im Verein auch ein paar WM, EM, Deutsche Meister usw. Klar haben die Caster Nachwuchssorgen, und ich habe keine Ahnung wieviele aktive Caster wir haben (ich vermute mal weniger als 40-50 bei knapp 10.000 Vereinsmitgliedern), aber bei der jährlichen Verleihung der Ehrungen für besondere sportliche Verdienste, durch den Bürgermeister, da sind die Caster immer dabei. Das bringt denen schon Ansehen und Respekt bei den anderen Sportvereinen, und bei der Politik, ect. Und da sie das als Teil unseres Vereins errungen haben, auch dem Verein. Von daher bringt es schon etwas, aber eben nur lokal. Der Bundesverband oder Landesverband hat wohl eher nichts von dem lokalen Ansehen. Vermutlich auch nicht die Nachbarvereine. Aber zu sagen bringt gar nichts, ist eben falsch. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist dann eine andere Sache, darum geht es mir auch gerade nicht. Mir geht es nur darum das bringt nix der falsche Begriff ist, eben weil es doch etwas bringt. Mag sein nur im kleinen, lokalen (einzelne Stadt/Gemeinde, die es gerne hat wenn sie sagen kann wir haben X Weltmeister, ect.) Bereich, aber immerhin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Mag sein nur im kleinen, lokalen (einzelne Stadt/Gemeinde, die es gerne hat wenn sie sagen kann wir haben X Weltmeister, ect.) Bereich, aber immerhin.


Da ist dann immer noch die Frage, warum ein Anglerverband die Caster finanzieren sollte - wenn, dann wäre in dem Beispiel der profitierende Verein dran.....

Und die zweite Frage, wieso Caster überhaupt in dem DAFV bleiben....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Umgekehrt sollten sich die Caster auch fragen, was sie noch von so einem Trümmertruppenverband wie dem DAFV haben..
> 
> Macht euch selbständig, ist das Beste, was euch passieren kann!



Und die eigentliche Frage rund um die Castinggeschichte:

Wie konnte es soweit kommen, wie konnten das die "kompetenten" Funktionäre und Delegierten und die Geschäftsführung im DAFV zulassen, dass es soweit kommt und wie konnten die Landesverbände so lange zugucken, bis das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen war?

*Nochmal:*
Das Problem ist nicht das Casting oder Klamet, die Frage ist auch nicht, wie man das Castingproblem löst.

Dieses Kleinklein ist genau das, was ein Systemfehler ist und den Delegierten und Funktionären in Bund wie Land ihr bisheriges schändliches Tun und ihre Anglerfeindlichekit immer weiter erlaubt hat

Sondern wie man das Grundsatzproblem löst:
Den DAFV!

*Denn gäbe es den anglerfeindlichen, inkompetenten DAFV mit den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden nicht, gäbs auch kein Castingproblem*

Deswegen:
Nachdem letztes Jahr der Haushaltsentwurf des DAFV für 2014 kam, haben wir das durchgeackert, auf das Risiko hingewiesen, diese Förderung nicht zu bekommen, sowie darauf, *dass der Posten noch dazu mit diesen 30.000 Euro doppelt im Haushalt eingestellt war *(je einmal bei Einnahmen/Ausgaben, bei einer Bilanz würde man sowas Bilanzbetrug nennen) und das bereits *drei Tage später veröffentlicht.*


_Wenn selbst wir Deppen, wir hetzenden Schreiberlinge, die eh keine Ahnung haben; das sofort erkannt haben - *Warum dann nicht der DAFV *mit der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem genauso kompetenten Finanzvize Pieper und dem mindestens genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den tollen Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro/Jahr???_

Warum brauchen die da Monate dazu, um das  zu merken?

Was treiben die da eigentlich den ganzen Tag?

Für was werden die eigentlich bezahlt??

Wie machen die eigentlich Haushaltsvoranschläge/pläne??

Wie läuft da die Kontrolle, gibts die überhaupt?

Warum lassen sich das die Hauptverantwortlichen fürs Desaster, die Funktionäre und Delegierten der den DAFV tragenden LV, weiter alles gefallen (Schmiergeld fürs stillhalten und abnicken kann man bei der Kassenlage ja definitiv *NICHT!!* unterstellen!!)???

*Bis vor kurzem (Ende Mai 2014) und vermutlich bis heute (Juni 2014!!) haben die im DAFV übrigens immer noch nicht die Abrechnung für 2013 vorliegen* - ob sie das bis zu HV schaffen? 

Oder machen die weiter den finanziellen Blindflug ohne gesicherte Zahlen/Abschlüsse??

Die kennen laut dem Schreiben an Klamet ja auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Satzung und Geschäftsordnung, zwischen Rücklage und liquider Reserve.

Und arbeiten schon deswegen nicht mal nach den eigenen Regeln. 

Beim Angeln laufen Veranstaltungen über externe Konten, die - bzw. deren Abrechnung - von uns nirgends in den bisher veröffentlichten Bilanzen zur (Kon)Fusion zu finden waren - wie das beim Casting ist, weiss ich da nicht, denken kann ichs mir...

*Ob bei Casting oder Angeln - im DAFV scheint ja überall die gleiche finanzielle "Kompetenz" zu finden zu sein.

Man kann also nur hoffen, dass es diesen in finanziellen Dingen so "kompetenten" Haufen endlich zerbröselt - dann haben die Caster auch freie Bahn, um zu mauscheln wie sies dann für richtig halten.
*
Und die LV hätten richtig Kohle über für einen richtigen Bundesverband für Angler und das Angeln.....



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Von Alleinschuld habe ich nicht gesprochen. Aber ich fürchte, Du unterschätzt das Castingsystem beträchtlich.



Warum handelt dann das Präsidium nicht, wenn sie das angeblich "erkannt" haben?

Warum ist Klamet noch Vize?

Warum handelt wieder niemand (ihr erinnert euch, wie lange das mit Bauersfeld dauerte??)...

Die ganze Castinggeschichte macht nur einen kleinen Teil der Finanzschwierigkeiten aus.

Das mit den Rücklagen z. B. haben die schon ohne Casting nicht gepeilt, dass das kein bares Geld ist, sondern viel bilanziell Geschöntes, kumulierte Gewinne/Verluste der letzten Jahre etc..

Und die liquide Reserve?

Da ist nix, die haben nur die Kasse...

Hat auch nix mit Casting zu tun... 

Finanziell ist die Castinggeschichte mit Klamet (nur) die saure Sahne auf dem eh schon verdorbenen DAFV-Kuchen..


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist dann immer noch die Frage, warum ein Anglerverband die Caster finanzieren sollte - wenn, dann wäre in dem Beispiel der profitierende Verein dran.....




Ich sagte doch das es mir nicht um die Verhältnismäßigkeit geht. Mir gg es nur um die pauschale Aussage das es nichts bringt. Und btw. könnte auch der Verband sich damit schmücken, er könnte auch damit an manchen Stellen versuchen Eindruck zu schinden, oder Sympathien zu gewinnen. Welcher Politiker zeigt sich nicht gerne mit einem zig fachen Weltmeister, man muss ja nicht einmal sagen welche Sportart. Viele Titel machen ja schon mal Eindruck bei den Wählern. Das setzt aber auch voraus das man sowas aktiv nutzt. Aber da driften wir ab. Wie geschrieben, ich sage nicht das damit (wen es passieren würde) die Ausgaben gerechtfertigt sind, oder nicht. Das Thema lasse ich außen vor. Mir geht es nur darum das es eben durchaus etwas bringen kann, wenn man es denn auch einsetzt und mit Erfolgen Unterstützer sucht, die in dem Glanz der Titel baden wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und btw. *könnte* auch der Verband sich damit schmücken, er könnte auch damit an manchen Stellen versuchen Eindruck zu schinden, oder Sympathien zu gewinnen.


Man "könnte" viel, wenn man einen sich einen guten Verband zulegen "könnte"....

Da hast Du recht..


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn Stefan Raab schmackhaft machen kann, dann schon. Dann landet er regelmäßig bei schlag den Raab im TV, und wenn man eine abgewandelte Form nimmt (wie die Idee mit den Flaschen), aus der er eine seiner WMs aufziehen kann, dann würde es vermutlich nur dafür gute Quoten geben. Eine Wok WM, Autoball, Turmspringen, ect. waren ja teilweise nicht einmal Sport, bevor er es massentauglich gemacht hat. Und auch bei Wetten Dass gab es ab und an mal Casting Wetten die die Zuschauer in ihren Bann gezogen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viele "Wenn" im ersten Abschnitt. Von diesen Wenns hat der DAFV aber nichts.

Und wenn sich eine Nationalmannschaft selber aus der privaten Schatulle finanziert kann man wohl nicht davon Reden, dass sich der DAFV eine Nationalmannschaft *leistet*.
Der DAFV stellt allerhöchsten den Namen zur Vefügung und zahlt die Verbandsgeb+ühren.
Naja, ist auch eine Art von "sich leisten".


Zum Nichts bringen.
Respekt und Anerkennung beim Ob und anderen Vereinen? Ok, kann sich der DAFV davon irgend etwas kaufen? Sehen dadurch die Finanzen des DAFv besser aus?
Gibt es Werbeverträge mit der Stadt? Mit anderen Firmen  wie z.b. CocaCola, Stadtwerken, banken etc.??
Oder Werbeverträge mit Balzer, Zebco etc.??

Ich kenn eine Menge Sportvereine die Respekt und Anerkennung ernten und dennoch pleite sind weil Sponsoren fehlen. Denn so gross ist der Respekt oder die Anerkennung doch nicht um davon einen Sportbetrieb aufrecht zu erhalten.

Sieht man ja auch eim Casting. Angler gehen immer für diesen Bereich in Vorkasse.


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Das Ding ist in diesem thread ja nicht, was Angler verbandstechnisch allumfassend glücklich macht. Hier (sic !) geht es "nur" um die Frage, ob und unter welchen Bedingungen Angler Hauptsponsoren eines unkontrollierten Sportbetriebs sein sollten.
Es gibt da keinen Automatismus, dass diese schwierige Problematik von selbst gelöst wäre, sobald einige mannaberegnete Anglerfunktionäre am Start wären. 
So sehr die verbandsmäßige Trennung den Charme der Einfachheit hat, so sehr muss es doch reizen, die "Symbiose aus Nass- und Trockenangeln" herzustellen. Das ist möglich, wenn die Sportler der neuen Generation das wollen. Aber nicht unter den gegenwärtig immer noch waltenden Finanz-Rahmenbedingungen, die das Sportmanagement sich geschaffen hat. Diese kann kein in rechtlicher Haftung stehender Funktionär, jetzt, da alles bekannt und öffentlich ist, weiter ohne Risiko für sich selber, dulden. Auch nicht aus opportunistischen Motiven, etwa weil er den Austritt der Caster befürchtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Das ist möglich, wenn die Sportler der neuen Generation das wollen.


Die Frage ist nicht, ob das die paar Castingsportler wollen, sondern wie lange sich das Angler - pardon: Organisierte Angelfischer - so noch gefallen lassen..

Für beide Seiten wär ne Trennung besser, einfacher, anständiger

Und Gott sei Dank mal ein Thema, wo normale, richtige Angler nicht unter der Unfähigkeit der organisierten Angelfischer und ihres castenden Anhängsels leiden müssen....

Sollen die untereinander ausmachen..


----------



## Dunraven (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn sich eine Nationalmannschaft selber aus der privaten Schatulle finanziert kann man wohl nicht davon Reden, dass sich der DAFV eine Nationalmannschaft *leistet*.
> Der DAFV stellt allerhöchsten den Namen zur Vefügung und zahlt die Verbandsgeb+ühren.
> Naja, ist auch eine Art von "sich leisten".



Aber so läuft es doch bei den hier viel kritisierten Sachen.
Du glaubst doch nicht das der DAFV der Feedernationalmannschaft die 2 Wochen Süd Afrika letztes Jahr bezahlt hat. Die haben die Trainingswoche und die Wettkampfwoche doch selbst zum Großteil bezahlt. Mag sein das die DAFV Offiziellen da noch das eine oder andere irgendwie zurück bekommen konnten, aber sicher auch nicht die Gesamt- oder Reisekosten, sondern eher Kleinigkeiten aus dem Bereich Vorbereitung. Was da nicht selbst bezahlt wurde, liegt an der Unterstützung durch Partner, die sich die Nationalmannschaft, bzw. die Sparte, selbst gesucht hat, und die da dann Marschverpflegung, Futter oder so spendieren. 

Es ist nicht wie in England, wo die Teilnehmer nicht einmal ihre privaten Kiepen mitnehmen können, sondern wo der Sponsor denen die Kiepen und das Futter, ect. auf seine Kosten da hin liefert. Und während unsere Jungs da dann am Ende 6 Tüten von einem Futter untereinander teilen, das einer von ihnen mitgenommen hat, und das sich als erfolgreich herausgestellt hat, bzw. es nachkaufen müssen, hat das englische Team da quasi einen LKW mit alem Möglichen frei Haus zur Auswahl. Bei der zweiten Feeder-WM musste das Team Zammataro sich erstmal passende Ruten aus Deutschland nach bringen lassen, weil sie merkten das ihre übliche Ausrüstung zu grob war. Und da sie sonst immer mit geflochtener Feedern, haben sie vor Ort im Angelgeschäft noch Mono kaufen müssen, natürlich auf eigene Kosten. Und die Erkenntnisse die sie bei einem Angeln ein 3/4 Jahr vorher gewonnen hatten, an dem sie privat teilnahmen, waren auch hinfällig. Denn die Engländer waren 6 Monate vor der WM da mit 20 Mann aufgeschlagen zum Training, und für ein Freundschaftsfischen mit Holland. Mit den 20 Mann haben sie das Gewässer dann mal komplett auf Fischmehl umgestellt, so das ohne Fischmehlfutter bei der WM nichts ging. 

Unser Team hat es hingegen, nach vielen Jammern bei vorherigen WMs, das man ja kein deutsches Team erkennen kann, weil jeder die Klamotten seines Sponsors trägt, vor ein paar Jahren geschafft wenigstens für die zwei Wertungsdurchgänge jedem Teilnehmer ein einheitliches DAV Shirt zu verpassen. Wobei ich meine bei CT gelesen zu haben das es wirklich nur eines gewesen ein soll. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Sollte das aber stimmen, dann zeigt es doch gut wie "groß" die Unterstützung ist. Stimme Dir zu das man da nicht wirklich von eine Teilnahme leisten sprechen kann. Das kann man bei den Anglern. Die dafür ja auch ihren privaten Urlaub opfern. 2 Wochen für die WM Teilnahme, eine Woche für die Sichtung, da sind schon mal eben 3 Wochen weg. Und dann eben noch fast alles aus eigener Tasche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Wayne juckts???:
Wie gesagt, da sind Gott sei Dank mal nicht Angler betroffen, sondern nur organisierte Angelfischer und Caster..

Wenn die sich gegenseitig die Kohle wegnehmen - umso besser.....

Dann besteht dir Chance auf eine schnellere Pleite des DAFV und somit endlich wenigstens die Minimalchance auf einen Verband für Angler, die es mit diesem DAFV nicht gibt...

So what???

Lass ruhig die organisierten Angelfischer und ihre Caster ihre Schlammschlachten ausfechten - Angler sind nicht betroffen..


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Dunraven..

somit kann man doch nicht davon Sprechen, dass sich der DAFV eine Nationalmannschaft leistet.
Oder?

Ok, er leistet sich eine auf Kosten anderer.   

Aber Danke für den etwas tieferen Einblick.
Mir war aber bekannt, dass diese Veranstaltungen grösstenteils aus privater Schatulle bezahlt werden.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

@ Dunraven

Die Auswahl der Angelmanschaft kann auch nicht gefördert werden, da Angeln keine Sportart ist.

Jedoch ist Casting als Spitzensportgeförderte Sportart anerkannt und Förderungswürdig, da im DOSB, LSB usw...


also bitte nicht verwechseln


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Die Frage im Thread ist aber nicht, wer oder was förderungswürdig ist.

Sondern warum Angler NICHT fürs Casting bezahlen sollen oder die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischern unter den Castern leiden sollten..

Dazu:


Dunraven schrieb:


> Mag sein nur im kleinen, lokalen (einzelne Stadt/Gemeinde, die es gerne hat wenn sie sagen kann wir haben X Weltmeister, ect.) Bereich, aber immerhin.


Da ist dann immer noch die Frage, warum ein Anglerverband die Caster finanzieren sollte - wenn, dann wäre in dem Beispiel der profitierende Verein dran.....

Und die zweite Frage, wieso Caster überhaupt in dem DAFV bleiben....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Umgekehrt sollten sich die Caster auch fragen, was sie noch von so einem Trümmertruppenverband wie dem DAFV haben..
> 
> Macht euch selbständig, ist das Beste, was euch passieren kann!



Und die eigentliche Frage rund um die Castinggeschichte:

Wie konnte es soweit kommen, wie konnten das die "kompetenten" Funktionäre und Delegierten und die Geschäftsführung im DAFV zulassen, dass es soweit kommt und wie konnten die Landesverbände so lange zugucken, bis das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen war?

*Nochmal:*
Das Problem ist nicht das Casting oder Klamet, die Frage ist auch nicht, wie man das Castingproblem löst.

Dieses Kleinklein ist genau das, was ein Systemfehler ist und den Delegierten und Funktionären in Bund wie Land ihr bisheriges schändliches Tun und ihre Anglerfeindlichekit immer weiter erlaubt hat

Sondern wie man das Grundsatzproblem löst:
Den DAFV!

*Denn gäbe es den anglerfeindlichen, inkompetenten DAFV mit den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden nicht, gäbs auch kein Castingproblem*

Deswegen:
Nachdem letztes Jahr der Haushaltsentwurf des DAFV für 2014 kam, haben wir das durchgeackert, auf das Risiko hingewiesen, diese Förderung nicht zu bekommen, sowie darauf, *dass der Posten noch dazu mit diesen 30.000 Euro doppelt im Haushalt eingestellt war *(je einmal bei Einnahmen/Ausgaben, bei einer Bilanz würde man sowas Bilanzbetrug nennen) und das bereits *drei Tage später veröffentlicht.*


_Wenn selbst wir Deppen, wir hetzenden Schreiberlinge, die eh keine Ahnung haben; das sofort erkannt haben - *Warum dann nicht der DAFV *mit der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem genauso kompetenten Finanzvize Pieper und dem mindestens genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den tollen Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro/Jahr???_

Warum brauchen die da Monate dazu, um das  zu merken?

Was treiben die da eigentlich den ganzen Tag?

Für was werden die eigentlich bezahlt??

Wie machen die eigentlich Haushaltsvoranschläge/pläne??

Wie läuft da die Kontrolle, gibts die überhaupt?

Warum lassen sich das die Hauptverantwortlichen fürs Desaster, die Funktionäre und Delegierten der den DAFV tragenden LV, weiter alles gefallen (Schmiergeld fürs stillhalten und abnicken kann man bei der Kassenlage ja definitiv *NICHT!!* unterstellen!!)???

*Bis vor kurzem (Ende Mai 2014) und vermutlich bis heute (Juni 2014!!) haben die im DAFV übrigens immer noch nicht die Abrechnung für 2013 vorliegen* - ob sie das bis zu HV schaffen? 

Oder machen die weiter den finanziellen Blindflug ohne gesicherte Zahlen/Abschlüsse??

Die kennen laut dem Schreiben an Klamet ja auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Satzung und Geschäftsordnung, zwischen Rücklage und liquider Reserve.

Und arbeiten schon deswegen nicht mal nach den eigenen Regeln. 

Beim Angeln laufen Veranstaltungen über externe Konten, die - bzw. deren Abrechnung - von uns nirgends in den bisher veröffentlichten Bilanzen zur (Kon)Fusion zu finden waren - wie das beim Casting ist, weiss ich da nicht, denken kann ichs mir...

*Ob bei Casting oder Angeln - im DAFV scheint ja überall die gleiche finanzielle "Kompetenz" zu finden zu sein.

Man kann also nur hoffen, dass es diesen in finanziellen Dingen so "kompetenten" Haufen endlich zerbröselt - dann haben die Caster auch freie Bahn, um zu mauscheln wie sies dann für richtig halten.
*
Und die LV hätten richtig Kohle über für einen richtigen Bundesverband für Angler und das Angeln.....



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Von Alleinschuld habe ich nicht gesprochen. Aber ich fürchte, Du unterschätzt das Castingsystem beträchtlich.



Warum handelt dann das Präsidium nicht, wenn sie das angeblich "erkannt" haben?

Warum ist Klamet noch Vize?

Warum handelt wieder niemand (ihr erinnert euch, wie lange das mit Bauersfeld dauerte??)...

Die ganze Castinggeschichte macht nur einen kleinen Teil der Finanzschwierigkeiten aus.

Das mit den Rücklagen z. B. haben die schon ohne Casting nicht gepeilt, dass das kein bares Geld ist, sondern viel bilanziell Geschöntes, kumulierte Gewinne/Verluste der letzten Jahre etc..

Und die liquide Reserve?

Da ist nix, die haben nur die Kasse...

Hat auch nix mit Casting zu tun... 

Finanziell ist die Castinggeschichte mit Klamet (nur) die saure Sahne auf dem eh schon verdorbenen DAFV-Kuchen..

*Wie gesagt:*
Wayne juckts???:
Wie gesagt, da sind Gott sei Dank mal nicht Angler betroffen, sondern nur organisierte Angelfischer und Caster..

Wenn die sich gegenseitig die Kohle wegnehmen - umso besser.....

Dann besteht dir Chance auf eine schnellere Pleite des DAFV und somit endlich wenigstens die Minimalchance auf einen Verband für Angler, die es mit diesem DAFV nicht gibt...

So what???

Lass ruhig die organisierten Angelfischer und ihre Caster ihre Schlammschlachten ausfechten - Angler sind nicht betroffen..


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Zunächst einmal sieht es ja so aus, dass doch gehandelt wird. Sowohl der DAFV, als auch Berlin-Brandenburg haben den Leistungssport vorerst auf null gesetzt. Man hätte diese Entscheidung auch versäumen können, dann wäre nur eben die Rechnung direkt an die Angler gegangen.

 Ich habe übrigens diesen _thread_ eröffnet, um ein konkretes Problem und einen falschen und richtigen Umgang der Funktionäre damit darzustellen. Einfach nur global-galaktisch sämtlichen Funktionären permanente Totalunfähigkeit zu unterstellen und nicht mehr konkrete Kritikpunkte zu nennen, ist mir persönlich zu wenig. Ich glaube auch nicht an den urplötzlichen Einritt der zwölf Angelweisen, die alles Gestrige wegfegen und fortan - selbstredend ehrenamtlich und völlig unentgeltlich - das Paradies der scheinlosen Kampf- und Trophäenangler auf deutschem Boden errichten. Dafür gibt es andere Themenstränge hier.

 Deswegen stelle ich auch nicht die Forderung auf, die Caster mögen in einen eigenen oder anderen Verband wechseln. Ich fordere aber sehr wohl, dass sie ihren Sportbetrieb, dessen Finanzierung und Ressourcenaufwand so gestalten, dass er anglerverträglich und ausgewogen ist. Und ich bin sicher, dass die meisten Leistungssportler im Casting dass im Interesse einer zukunftsweisenden Zusammenarbeit auch wollen. Der Austritt der Caster würde, da gibt es wieder einen Berührungspunkt mit Thomas, nur eines von vielen Problemen des DAFV lösen - vermutlich aber nach dem Prinzip "Amputation, wo Massage gereicht hätte". Dass aber die Leistungssportler im Anglerverband bleiben sollten, damit man sich gegenseitig das Geld wegnehmen und so den Verband ruinieren kann, ist nicht nur eine zynische Argumentation, sondern auch leider an jeder heutigen und künftigen Realität vorbei. Nicht vergessen: Casting hat auch Einnahmen generiert, wenngleich auch längst nicht so viele, wie möglich und erwartbar gewesen wäre. 

 Ich stelle dar, wo das Problem liegt und bewerte die Lösungsmöglichkeiten - die, die gewählt wurden und die, die unterlassen wurden. Es ist schon ein sehr spezielles Thema, aber man sollte seinen Stellenwert unter den Baustellen des DAFV nicht unterschätzen.

 Weder Anglern, noch Castingsportlern ist wirklich geholfen, wenn man den scheinbar einfachen Weg einer Trennung ginge. Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Traditionalist, aber ich weiß, dass Trennen einfacher ist als Zusammenhalten. Da sollte bei letzterem doch wenigstens der Versuch unternommen werden. Jedenfalls, wenn die Mehrheit "von beiden Seiten" einen solchen Versuch nachhaltig unterstützt.

 Ich freue mich über die Anmerkungen aus Kreisen der Leistungssportler, die durchaus zeigen, dass man dort bereit ist, gemeinsam andere, saubere und fairere Wege zu gehen. Und ich bin recht sicher, dass die meisten organisierten Angler, die ein wenig Vereinsgeruch abbekommen haben und wissen, dass Casting jedenfalls als Breitensport und insbesondere in der Jugendarbeit durchaus eine Tradition in vielen Vereinen und Gruppen hat, durchaus bereit sind, diese neuen Wege gemeinsam mit den Sportlern zu gehen. Dann könnten diese Probleme gelöst werden, auf Augenhöhe, ohne Amputation und ohne Finanzgemauschel. Dass dieser Weg mit dem derzeit amtierenden Sportmanagement nicht zu gehen ist, dass wird mittlerweile auch immer mehr aktiven Sportlern klar. Auch hier ist ein, ich sage es ganz deutlich, personeller Generationenwechsel dringend erforderlich. Diese Notwendigkeit ergibt sich leider nicht nur aus dem Zeitablauf, sondern vor allem deswegen, weil das amtierende Sportmanagement sämtliches Vertrauen grob verspielt hat. Es ist dadurch zu einer Belastung auch für die aktiven Sportler geworden. Sicher ist es nach so vielen Amtsjahren schwierig, sich von einer Leitung zu trennen, wenn man sich nicht einmal an Zeiten erinnern kann, in denen sie nicht da war. Aber es ist notwendig im Interesse des Sports und des Verbandes. Wenn die Sportler diesen notwendigen Schritt gehen, dann werden die Angler den Handschlag nicht verwehren.

 Im Übrigen gilt: So lange "die Sportabteilung" keine neuen Wege aufzeigt und beschreitet, sollte kein Anglerfunktionär, der sich als solcher versteht, seine Stimme für die bestehenden Castingstrukturen und ihre Funktionäre heben. Ich meine das ausdrücklich auf die Bundesebene bezogen; in den LVen mag es ähnlich sein oder auch anders. Wer weiterhin ohne kritisches Hinterfragen dem Sportmanagement Blankoschecks ausstellt und ihre dubiosen Protagonisten in ihren Ämtern hält, der unterschätzt die Dimension des Castingproblems genauso wie einige der Fundamentalkritiker des Verbandes, mit denen man doch eigentlich nicht im selben Angelkahn sitzen möchte. Und er konterkariert die Bemühungen des (Teil-) Präsidiums um eine Lösung des Problems und versündigt sich an der Zukunft der organisierten Angelfischerei nicht weniger, als es das amtierende Sportmanagement über Dekaden getan hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Durch dein Engagement als ehemaliger, betroffener LV-Präsi und Deine Freundin kann ich Dein Interesse am Casting nachvollziehen..

Interesse normaler Angler am Casting - im Promillebereich, bestenfalls..

Interesse organisierter Angelfischer am Casting: Bestenfalls unterer einstelliger Prozentbereich, wenn, dann auch nur wenns um abgezockte Kohle geht...

Interesse der Funktionäre am Casting:
Hoch, man kann Kohle abzocken, großkotzen und schön rumreisen...

Also:
Wayne juckts???:
Wie gesagt, da sind Gott sei Dank mal nicht Angler betroffen, sondern nur organisierte Angelfischer und Caster..


Und Casting ist für Angler so wichtig oder existentiell wie Fusspilz für nen Bademeister..........


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Obwohl eigentlich hier OT, will ich doch noch einmal Thomas widersprechen.
Er meint (in meinen Worten): die Lösung einzelner Probleme sei nicht zielführend, allein die Beseitigung der kompletten DAFV-Strukturen (und ihrer Vertreter) würde die Probleme der Angler lösen oder sei zumindest dafür Voraussetzung.

Dem könnte ich _grundsätzlich _widersprechen, was uns zu einer Kontroverse führen würde, wie sie ähnlich, aber mit anderen Inhalten, während der Französischen Revolution zwischen Danton und Robbespierre geführt wurde. (Ihr könnt gerne Eure alten Georg Büchner - Ausgaben hervorkramen - aber Thomas F. wäre hier nicht Danton !!!). Die Kontroverse zwischen radikal und evolutionär. Gab es genauso am Anfang der Grünen (Fundis und Realos). Ich erinnere an diese "historischen Parallelen" deswegen, weil ich deutlich machen will, dass wir in der organisierten Angelfischerei in Deutschland an einer Zeitenwende stehen. Und diese Zeitenwende wird viel größer ausfallen als die vermurkste Fusion (die leider alles andere als groß und historisch war).

Aber um die OT-Disziplin einigermaßen wiederherzustellen, widerspreche ich hier dann doch nicht grundsätzlich, sondern _konkret:_
Solange wir die perfekte Organisation mit den perfekten Funktionären nicht haben, dürfen wir uns eben nicht in den Sessel hocken und auf die "Selbst-Implosion des Bisherigen" warten, sondern wir müssen und sollen uns aktiv einbringen, damit jeder an seiner Stelle und mit seinen Möglichkeiten Schritte nach vorne tut und so zu einer Verbesserung des Ganzen beiträgt. Wir müssen, das gilt für Spitzenfunktionäre genauso wie für Gelegenheitsdiskutanten im AB, die konkreten Probleme benennen und auf den Tisch legen. Und wir müssen dann gemeinsam abwägen, in welcher Reihenfolge wir sie gemeinsam angehen. Abwägungskriterien dabei sind nicht nur Zeitdruck, sondern auch Systemrelevanz und Lösbarkeit. Wir brauchen dazu keine Umfragen, was Deutschland über seine Angler denkt. Wir brauchen ein klares Bild darüber, was Deutschlands Anglern am meisten drückt. Je mehr Angler sich hierzu so konkret wie sie können äußern, desto besser ist es für jeden einzelnen Angler. Jeder aus seinem Blickwinkel, mit seinen Erfahrungen, seinen Empfindungen und seinen Ideen. 
Vielleicht, das mag man mir vorwerfen, überbewerte ich das Castingproblem. Für einen gestandenen Angler ist es möglicherweise ein Randthema - das verkenne ich nicht. Aber auch ich habe eine Perspektive. Ich weiß, dass das Castingproblem für den LV Berlin-Brandenburg existenzgefährdend war. Für den Bundesverband war es, jedenfalls zu meiner aktiven Zeit und davor, ein verbandspolitisch relevanter Störfaktor. Immer ging es zulasten der Angler. Da weder hier noch dort das Problem _endgültig _gelöst wird, muss es aus meiner Sicht in die Sammlung der DAFV-Baustellen gepackt und im Verhältnis zu anderen Baustellen abgewogen werden. Da sage ich, der ich durchaus auch die anderen Baustellen sehe:

1.) Zeitdruck: Ist gegeben, da die Sportförderung des Leistungssports sowohl in Berlin, als auch auf Bundesebene durch die Entscheidung des Deutschen Olympischen Sportbundes weggefallen ist und dieses unmittelbare Negativ-Auswirkungen auf die drängende Konsolidierung der austrittsgeschwächten DAFV-Finanzen hat.

2.) Systemrelevanz: Ist gegeben, da die Castingfinanzierung nicht nur in einem oder zwei Haushaltsjahren, sondern strukturell eine Haushaltsbelastung darstellt, selbst wenn diese sich nur auf die liquiden Mittel auswirkt und nicht im Jahresabschluss sichtbar wird. Die finanziellen und damit angelpolitischen Spielräume der organisierten Angelfischerei werden dadurch massiv und seit vielen Jahren eingeengt und gegen "nahe Null" gefahren und bei Nichtlösung des Problems droht das auch in der Zukunft.

3.) Lösbarkeit: Ist gegeben: Angler und Sportler würden gleichermassen eine Lösung begrüßen. Zentraler Bestandteil wäre die Einsetzung von Sportfunktionären, denen auch Angler vertrauen könnten. Sodann müssten Regeln für die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Sport und Angeln, vor allem aber über die Finanzierungszusammenhänge geschaffen werden. Fachleute dafür wären genug an Bord. Zielvorgaben des Präsidiums müssten für diesen Prozess gemacht werden - Technik, die realistisch, aber hier auszubreiten langweilig wäre. Machbar, wenn man will.

Auf einer Skala des notwendigen Muteinsatzes für diesen Weg zwischen 0 - macht sich von alleine und 10 - schafft nur Herkules mit himmlischen Heerscharen würde ich für die Lösung dieses Problems sagen:


*1,5*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Interesse normaler Angler am Casting - im Promillebereich, bestenfalls..

Interesse organisierter Angelfischer am Casting: Bestenfalls unterer einstelliger Prozentbereich, wenn, dann auch nur wenns um abgezockte Kohle geht...

Interesse der Funktionäre am Casting:
Hoch, man kann Kohle abzocken, großkotzen und schön rumreisen...


Also ist Casting für Angler so wichtig oder existentiell wie Fusspilz für nen Bademeister.........

Das einzig Gute am Casting für Angler:
Es schadet dem anglerfeindlichen DAFV...........


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Durch dein Engagement als ehemaliger, betroffener LV-Präsi und Deine Freundin kann ich Dein Interesse am Casting nachvollziehen..
> 
> Interesse normaler Angler am Casting - im Promillebereich, bestenfalls..
> 
> ...



Ja aber bitte, lieber Thomas, falsche Ansage: 

 Wir sind hier im Castingproblemthread, nicht im globalen kosmischen Weltverbesserungschat. Erzähl mir nicht, dass das Castingproblem keinen interessiert. Dann schau Dir mal die Klicks an und in welcher Zeit die zustande gekommen sind. Da bist Du glaube ich on the woodway. Lass uns doch hier ein konkretes Problem behandeln und wayne es nicht interessiert, der findet doch glücklicherweise im AB genügend andere Bindfäden.
 Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ausgerechnet Deine Forderung nach "Totalrevolution" jedwede Diskussion über Verbesserungsprozesse immer wieder an die Wand spielt. Wer IM Verband engagiert ist, dem ist das Castingproblem eben nicht *******gal wie Fusspilz, erst recht nicht, wenn er endlich einmal an Informationen herankommt. Die sind ihm seit Ewigkeiten vorenthalten worden. Unsere Aufgabe besteht nicht darin, nach Guillotinen zu schreien, sondern den Anglern die Wahrheit zu zeigen. Und die Forderung, den DAFV zu zertrümmern, ist eine Forderung, aber keine Wahrheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Erzähl mir nicht, dass das Castingproblem keinen interessiert.



Habe doch differenziert - und bei dieser Meinung bleibe ich auch (interessiert sich schon kaum einer für Angel/Verbandspolitik, rangiert Casting in diesem Problembereich nicht mal unter den Top 100...)..:



Interesse *normaler Angler* am Casting - im Promillebereich, bestenfalls..

Interesse *organisierter Angelfische*r am Casting: Bestenfalls unterer einstelliger Prozentbereich, wenn, dann auch nur wenns um abgezockte Kohle geht...

Interesse der *Funktionäre* am Casting:
Hoch, man kann Kohle abzocken, großkotzen und schön rumreisen...


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Mein Lieber,

Arlinghaus hat uns aufgeschrieben, welches Potenzial wir haben oder haben könnten. Dass Du das weisst, weiss ich. Dass in dieser Grundgesamtheit Castingsportler nicht gerade in Kohorten auflaufen, weiß eigentlich auch jeder. Und dass deren Zuschauertribünen immer noch leer sind (woran selbstverständlich ausschließlich Angler schuld sind), ist auch unter uns folkloristisches Allgemeingut.

 Du verstehst mich offenbar an der Stelle nicht gut. Es geht mir doch nicht darum, den Castingsport zu hypen, Einen solchen Arbeitsauftrag würde ich nicht einmal annehmen, wenn er von meiner Freundin käme. Ich will Dir nur ganz klar sagen: Das CastingPROBLEM ist viel größer als der Anteil des CastingSPORTS am Verband. Sonst wäre das alles für mich "so what?". Ich würde mich wegen des Castingzirkus doch nicht aufregen, wenn es uns nicht die Luft abschnürte!

 Mich interessiert nicht wirklich der Stellenwert des Castingsports (Dr. Eisenfaust: "Na, siehste, wusste ich schon immer!"), jedenfalls nicht in diesem thread. Mich interessieren die Auswirkungen dieses Castingsports auf die Angler und das Angeln. Und die sind wesentlich krawalliger, als der zahlenmäßige Wahrnehmungsanteil des Castingsports in der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit erahnen lassen. Dass sich Lieschen Müller, in deren Familie seit achtzehn Generationen nicht geangelt wird, nicht für die castinginduzierten Probleme interessiert, werfe ich ihr nicht vor. Aber dass Deine Augen, die wohl nur auf das Wasser schauen und bei Ahrenbergscheiben reflexartig zuklappen, das nicht sehen wollen, obwohl es doch verbands- und damit anglerrelevant ist, das kann ich mir nicht wirklich erklären.
 Ich habe fast zwanzig Jahre für die organisierte Angelfischerei in Deutschland gearbeitet (ehrenamtlich, wohlverstanden!!). Da ist es mir schon auch ein Bedürfnis, Einblicke und Erkenntnisse zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit Dr. Eisenfaust und seine Altersgenossen daraus etwas gestalten können. Meinetwegen auch die Totalrevolution. Und deswegen wehre ich mich gegen Deine Argumentation, nach der es sich nicht lohnt, über das Castingproblem und das leidige Sportmanagement zu diskutieren, weil es zu klein sei. Für jeden Nachfolger von Frau Happach-Kasan wäre das ein Riesenproblem, selbt im idealtypischen Verband. Stellen wir uns doch unseren konkreten Problemen, statt sie nach Gutdünken zu hypen oder kleinzuschwätzen. Ich bin an Lösungen interessiert, nicht an Phantasien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Eben - so what?

Zu was sollen Angler ein Funktionärshobby finanzieren (damit meine ich nicht Casting, sondern das nette Rumreisen deswegen..)???

Wenn das die organisierten Angelfischer wollen, sollen sies auch bezahlen..

In einem "idealen" Anglerverband würds eh kein Castingproblem geben, weil die nicht drin wären - da würds um Angeln und Angler gehen.

Im jetzigen Verband:
Wenns die organisierten Angelfischer Hobbies für ihre Funktionäre wollen, sollen sies bezahlen - je mehr, desto besser.

Sie könnten ja auch dafür sorgen, dass sich die Funktionäre und Delegierten um wichtigere und angelrelevante Dinge kümmern - müssen sie selber wissen, was ihnen wichtig ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Es wird immer mehr OT, aber vielleicht muss das ja mal sein. 

 Ich möchte nicht, dass das hier zu einem Dialog zwischen Thomas & Thomas wird. Dieses ist und bleibt ein Forum der Angler. Aber nun ist es passiert und Ihr alle seid Zeugen geworden von Dingen, die Thomas und ich sonst nur im Gespräch oder am Telefon bekakeln. Ich jedenfalls habe keinen Königsweg, auch wenn ich viele Ideen habe. Ich verbreite hier (und in meinem Blog) von Anfang an BEWUSST keine Konzepte - übrigens eine an anderer Stelle durchaus noch einmal überdenkenswerte Grundhaltung. Thomas und ich haben unterschiedliche Ansätze, wie man für die Angler etwas erreichen könnte. Wir beide sind an dem Thema publizistisch und nicht als aktive Funktionäre engagiert dabei. Wir beide, jedenfalls ich nicht, haben die Angelweisheit mit Suppenlöffeln eingepfiffen. Ich möchte Anregungen geben, mit denen Aktive besser in Diskussionen agieren können. Die Neuorganisation der Angler (und die Lösung des Castingproblems) muss aber am Ende aus der Anglerschaft und ihren Organisationsstrukturen selbst heraus erfolgen. Sie wird nicht durch solche Klug*******r wie mich erfolgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Wir beide haben nicht die Angelweisheit mit Suppenlöffeln eingepfiffen.


Da haste recht.
_(Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass man zuerst fusionieren und dann erst Inhalte klären soll, Du erinnerst Dich?... Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen. :q..)_



> . Die Neuorganisation der Angler (und die Lösung des Castingproblems) muss aber am Ende aus der Anglerschaft und ihren Organisationsstrukturen selbst heraus erfolgen



Schreib ich doch als klare Lösung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die organisierten Angelfischer Hobbies für ihre Funktionäre wollen, sollen sies bezahlen - je mehr, desto besser.
> 
> Sie könnten ja auch dafür sorgen, dass sich die Funktionäre und Delegierten um wichtigere und angelrelevante Dinge kümmern - *müssen sie selber wissen,* was ihnen wichtig ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - so what?
> 
> Zu was sollen Angler ein Funktionärshobby finanzieren (damit meine ich nicht Casting, sondern das nette Rumreisen deswegen..)???
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass ein idealer Anglerverband notwendigerweise keine Castingsportler hätte. Wohl aber ein vertrauenswürdiges Castingsportmanagement.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Wenn sie alles um Angeln und Angler für die sie bezahlenden Angler positiv geklärt haben, können sie sich gerne um Caster kümmern.

Aber erst dann....


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

:q





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sie alles um Angeln und Angler für die sie bezahlenden Angler positiv geklärt haben, können sie sich gerne um Caster kümmern.
> 
> Aber erst dann....



Das nenne ich mal eine Priorisierung. (Geil!) davon haben wir leider viel zu wenig. Es ist zwar nicht meine, aber wenn Du jetzt mein Verbandspräsi wärest, dann wäre ich froh über eine solche Ansage und würde meine Arbeit daran orientieren. "Mein" Problem - ich kann damit gut leben, wenn es an zweiter, dritter oder vierter Stelle angegangen wird. Entscheidend wäre, dass überhaupt priorisiert wird, damit die Probleme angegangen werden. Ich will mich mit dem Castingquark ja nicht in den Vordergrund drängeln. Aber es muss auf die Baustellenliste. Vom Großen und Ganzen heraus betrachtet. Das Problem, dass überhaupt nicht priorisiert wird, ist das zentrale Problem des DAFV, aber nicht das Thema dieses threads, vielleicht mit dem Titel: "Was sind die Großbaustellen des DAFV". Trotzdem ist es wichtig und gehört dazu. Hiermit melde ich es schonmal für die Liste an 
 Gut wäre, mal eine Top-Baustellenliste zu machen. Aber das sollte UNBEDINGT ein eigener thread sein.


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sie alles um Angeln und Angler für die sie bezahlenden Angler positiv geklärt haben, können sie sich gerne um Caster kümmern.
> 
> Aber erst dann....



Wie jetzt:
Nur für die, die sie bezahlen, oder für alle Angler ? |kopfkrat

Aber du hast recht:
Erst muß der Dreckhaufen vor der Haustür weg, bevor es ans Staubwischen geht...

Wir werden sehen, wann die Haustür / der Deckel zuknallt


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

> Das nenne ich mal eine Priorisierung


Ist doch logisch:
Anglerboard
nicht 
Castingboard

Wo da wohl Prioritäten liegen??
;-)))))



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht:
> Erst muß der Dreckhaufen vor der Haustür weg, bevor es ans Staubwischen geht...
> 
> Wir werden sehen, wann die Haustür / der Deckel zuknallt


Sind wir uns komplett einig - und je schneller es zuknallt, desto besser für Angler WIE FÜR  organisierte Angelfischer.

Und für Caster am Ende auch..


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch:
> Anglerboard
> nicht
> Castingboard
> ...



Wir werden doch jetzt nicht, da Casting Anglergeld frisst,, in einem Anglerboard verfügen, dass über Casting nicht geredet werden darf. Wach bleiben! Wir müssen hier ALLE Probleme ansprechen, nicht nur diejenigen, von denen wir meinen, etwas zu verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Es frisst kein Anglerbeld - nur das der organisierten Angelfischer..

Je mehr, desto besser.

So weit sind auch andere schon:


Blauzahn schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht:
> Erst muß der Dreckhaufen vor der Haustür weg, bevor es ans Staubwischen geht...
> 
> Wir werden sehen, wann die Haustür / der Deckel zuknallt


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Die Funktionäre des real existierenden Verbandes sind der Schlüssel für den Fortschritt. Sie brauchen Informationen, die sie leider vom Verband zu wenig bekommen. Vom AB bekommen sie INFORMATIONEN, und das wirkt sich auf deren Arbeit aus. Und das ist auch gut so.
 Geben wir ihnen keine Informationen, werden sie auch nicht agieren können, denn der DAFV gibt sie ihnen nicht. Solange es der DAFV nicht tut, müssen wir das tun. Also tun wir es nach Kräften. Wir haben das Ohr. Also liefern wir die Inhalte.

 (Aber nochmal: das ist jetzt ein anderer - wichtiger - thread!!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Die Funktionäre des real existierenden Verbandes sind der Schlüssel für den Fortschritt


Sie sind das Hindernis für einen anglerfreundlichen Verband - also der *weggeworfene Schlüssel* der Latrine, der Schlüssel, der den anglerfeindlichen DAFV zusammen hält und ein aufräumen und putzen verhindert.

Und damit auch das Casting an die Wand fährt......


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Funktionäre des real existierenden Verbandes sind der Schlüssel für den Fortschritt. Sie brauchen Informationen, die sie leider vom Verband zu wenig bekommen. Vom AB bekommen sie INFORMATIONEN, und das wirkt sich auf deren Arbeit aus. Und das ist auch gut so.
> Geben wir ihnen keine Informationen, werden sie auch nicht agieren können, denn der DAFV gibt sie ihnen nicht. Solange es der DAFV nicht tut, müssen wir das tun. Also tun wir es nach Kräften. Wir haben das Ohr. Also liefern wir die Inhalte.
> 
> (Aber nochmal: das ist jetzt ein anderer - wichtiger - thread!!)



Thomas,
wenn sie denn Informationen richtig werten würden und nicht diese Informationen dazu nutzen, um andere auszubremsen, wäre ich bei dir.
So, wie es derzeit läuft jedoch in keinster Weise.
Das liegt aber nicht am Anglerboard oder den Informationen, sondern an altersstarrsinnigen Kleingeistern... |uhoh:

Schaufel drauf,
Glück Auf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am Anglerboard oder den Informationen, sondern an altersstarrsinnigen Kleingeistern... |uhoh:
> 
> Schaufel drauf,
> Glück Auf!


Du weisst gar nicht, wie sehr ich Dir dafür Respekt zolle!!


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Da is wer wach geworden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

K E I N E Häme!!!

Von der Sorte, die das auch öffentlich machen, brauchts nämlich mehr!!

Und nicht von denen noch mehr (diese "Fortschrittssschlüssel", die alles verbockt haben), nur dann kann sich was positiv bewegen für Angler und Caster.

Ich meine das mit dem Respekt vollkommen ernst!!


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> K E I N E Häme!!!
> 
> Von der Sorte, die das auch öffentlich machen, brauchts nämlich mehr!!
> 
> ...



Absolut nicht mit Häme gemeint. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Was wird Kollege Blauzahn nun aber tun?
Wie evtl. die meisten von uns den Kopf in den Sand stecken oder,,,,?


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Castingdsportler brauchen einen eigenen Angelschein|rolleyes
und können sich jedes Jahr mal eine Marke kaufen#h#c


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Was wird das nun?

Ich versichere Euch, ich habe nicht geschlafen und muss deshalb auch nicht aufwachen...
Aber irgendwo muß hier wohl immer ein Prügelknabe gefunden werden :q

Besser wäre es, wenn alle ihre Hausaufgaben machen würden
und sich nicht nur auf die "virtuelle Analyse" beschränken.
Dann wären wir schon viel weiter #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Rene'..ich glaube doch,das dir hier der Respekt vieler sicher ist


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (8. Januar 2015)

*Castingsport im Keller?*

Moinsen,

tut mir Leid für dieses Thema, aber ich hoffe hier Infos zu finden.




Ich blättere ja gern mal die AFZ Fischwaid durch. Ich stieß dabei in der Ausgabe 3/2014 auf S.20 auf einen Bericht vom „neuen“ Castingsportreferenten der sich zur Neuausrichtung des Castingsportes in Berlin äußert. 

Ich lese häufig Begriffe *„Leistungssportler“* und *„Breitensportler“*... 

Nun konnte ich in der DAVF Satzung keinen Unterschied feststellen, ebenso wie in Berlin, die ist übrigens nicht mehr zum Download verfügbar ;+



1 .Worin besteht der Unterschied? |kopfkrat
2. Ich zitiere:
„Es ist schon ein wenig beschämend, dass sich ein Großteil unser bisherigen Leistungssportler gegenüber den Breitensportlern so unsportlich verhielt und, nach dem zu erwartenden vorübergehenden Wegfall der Leistungssportfördergelder, sehr schnell ihren Austritt aus dem Landesverband erklärt hat. „

Also, wenn ich denn einen Unterschied aufgezeigt bekomme, wieso ist es dann „unsportlich“? Zumal Sven Gelbke selbst weiß dass diese Leistungsportfördergelder für die Leistungssportler vorgesehen sind :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Breitensport:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breitensport

Leistungssport
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leistungssport


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es keinen einzigen Berufscastingsportler, d.h. jeder tut dies in seiner Freizeit.#c...Eine einheitliche Definition des unscharfen Begriffs Breitensport fehlt.

Verfällt also.... hilft mir nicht ganz weiter


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Nicht Berufs- sondern Leistungssportler.

Steht da doch ne klare Definition - lesen hilft...

U. a. unterscheidet sich der Leistungssport vom Breitensport  durch den wesentlich höheren Zeitaufwand sowie die Fokussierung auf den sportlichen Erfolg.

Während der Breitensport  hauptsächlich der körperlichen Fitness, dem Ausgleich von Bewegungsmangel sowie dem Spaß am Sport dient.

Ausserdem:
Wayne juckts?

Mein Vorschlag war schon lange, dass sich die Caster verbandlich selbständig machen sollten, weils nix mit Angeln zu tun hat (da fehlt der Fisch), sondern nur das Angel- als Sportgerät verwendet wird.


----------



## Hecht32 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Stimmt, Bogenschützen sind ja auch nicht im Jagdverband oder Speerwerfer im Cowboyclub!


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Gerade die Weitwurfdiziplinen kann ich mir im Keller doch recht schwierig vorstellen.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Das hast du hervorragend erkannt ! 


@Hecht, Satzung ist Satzung, kann da auch nichts für. Die Weltbank hat ihre Finger auch in der Schulpolitik Afrikas, und nun?


Wie mir scheint weis niemand so recht bescheid


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Warum auch?

Spielt fürs Angeln eh keine Rolle (jedenfalls nicht Castingturniersport, werfen üben ist ja was anderes)..

Casten zum üben kann weiterhin jeder Verein nach Lust und Laune, und die Turnierwerfer sollen sich halt selber in einem Verband organisieren..

Hat ja nix mit Angeln zu tun..


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Sehe ich genau so!


----------



## Brotfisch (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Die Unterscheidung von Leistungs- und Breitensport ist auch in Berlin seit vielen Jahren Praxis. Wer das als Leistungssportler in Berlin nicht mitbekommen hat, der kann ja gerne den dafür zuständigen Vizepräsidenten fragen.
 Fakt ist: Für zumindest einige der exponiertesten Leistungssportler reichte die Solidarität zu ihrem Landesverband nicht weiter als der Fluss der Fördergelder. An der Lösung der Probleme hat man nicht mitgewirkt. Stattdessen gab es von dort nur Polemik gegenüber notwendigen Entscheidungen. 
 Petitessen - sicherlich. Es kommt nur darauf an, dass richtige Entscheidungen getroffen wurden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Gibts beim "Casting" eigentlich auch Dopingtests, wenn es schon "Leistungssport" sein soll?

Und wenn ja (muss es ja prinzipiell) werden die auch vom Verband und daher vom Angler übernommen?

Und gibt es irgendeine statistische Erhebung, wieviele Angler mit dem Begriff "Casting" überhaupt eine Wurfdisziplin auf dem Acker ohne Fisch in Verbindung bringen?


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Thomas,



> Die Unterscheidung von Leistungs- und Breitensport ist auch in Berlin seit vielen Jahren Praxis. Wer das als Leistungssportler in Berlin nicht mitbekommen hat, der kann ja gerne den dafür zuständigen Vizepräsidenten fragen.



als ehemaliger höchster Funktionär des VDSF BB könntest du Dr. Eisenfaust mit Sicherheit die Unterschiede ebenfalls erklären. Die entsprechende Frage hatte ich auch schon letztes Jahr gestellt.

Der VDSF hatte den sogenannten "Turnierwurfsport der Meeres- und Binnenfischer" als Breitensport deklariert, siehe:

http://turnierwurfsport.over-blog.de/

bzw. das Regelwerk des Castingsports:
http://www.castingsport.de/Verschiedenes/Casting_Wettkampfbestimmungen.pdf
(Teil 5)

Das aktuelle Präsidium des VDSF BB hat jedoch eine eigene Vorstellung vom Breitensport: hier hat man sich Disziplin 3 & Disziplin 4 vom Castingsport heraus gepickt und die Regeln modifiziert. Alles Andere scheint für sie dann Leistungssport zu sein. Dann hat man eine zusätzliche Hürde geschaffen und hat bestimmten Castingsportlern, die eine gewisse Punktzahl erreicht hatten, den Zugang zu ihrem Turnier versperrt.

Eine so starke Trennung erfolgte aber nur auf Seite des VDSF, nicht beim DAV. 
Ohnehin ist die Definition nicht einfach; selbst im Wikipedia-Eintrag wird geschrieben, dass es *keine einheitliche Definition des unscharfen Begriffs Breitensport* gibt.



> Fakt ist: Für zumindest einige der exponiertesten Leistungssportler reichte die Solidarität zu ihrem Landesverband nicht weiter als der Fluss der Fördergelder. An der Lösung der Probleme hat man nicht mitgewirkt. Stattdessen gab es von dort nur Polemik gegenüber notwendigen Entscheidungen.
> Petitessen - sicherlich. Es kommt nur darauf an, dass richtige Entscheidungen getroffen wurden.



Wir hatten uns diese Entscheidung genau überlegt und beraten, wie wir uns u.a. bei der damaligen Versammlung verhalten sollten. Ob man im Landesverband bleibt hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, nur wir hatten uns wenig willkommen gefühlt, ebenfalls bestand keinerlei Perspektive.
Um mir einen Eindruck verschaffen zu können, war ich als Gast anwesend bei einer entscheidenden Versammlung:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4046739&postcount=300

Es ist exakt das eingetreten, was ich letztes Jahr beschrieben hatte. Beide Verbände haben sich beim LSB neu beworben, es existiert aktuell kein Fachverband für Casting in Berlin.

--

Ich denke die Sportler waren das Bauernopfer im Streit zwischen den Landesverbänden und den Schlammschlachten der Funktionäre des VDSF BB.

--

@Thomas9904:
Warum kein eigener Verband?

Einige Gründe hatte ich dir ja am Telefon versucht zu erklären .. 
Es liegt u.a. daran, dass die Landesanglerverbände selbst Anspruch auf den Castingsport erheben und es gibt das sog. Einplatzprinzip beim LSB. D.h. die würden die Verantwortung nicht so einfach abgeben wollen. Wir würden u.a. nicht bei deren Veranstaltungen zugelassen werden. Ein eigener Verband hätte Vor- aber auch Nachteile, für den Sport würde es wahrscheinlich eine größere Freiheit bedeuten. Auf der anderen Seite bedeutet der eigene Verband einen größeren Overhead, der finanziert werden müsste. 

Nicht zustimmen würde ich, dass der Castingsport nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun hat - der Sport wurde von Freizeit-Anglern erfunden und es wird Angelgerät verwendet. D.h. ein klarer Zusammenhang, viel dichter am praktischen Angeln als Gewässerbewirtschaftung, Naturschutz oder Tierschutz.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Es ging bei der BCAV-Auflösung nicht um einen Streit von zwei Landesverbänden. Es ging schlicht um einfach darum, dass der BCAV für den VDSF BB ein nicht mehr finanzierbares Zuschussgeschäft darstellte. Das ist hinreichend dargestellt worden. Die sogenannten "Schlammschlachten", wenn man sie als solche bezeichnen wollte, entstanden daraus, dass man von Seiten des Castingsports nicht wirklich bereit war, ernsthaft an der Lösung der Finanzierungsprobleme mitzuwirken. Das Castingsportmanagement hat darauf gesetzt, gegen das übrige Präsidium und zu Lasten der Angler weiterhin Mehrheiten erzeugen zu können - und sich dabei gehörig verschätzt. Das ist die Ursache für das, was Du "Bauernopfer" nennst. Ich nenne das Verantwortungslosigkeit. In einem (gemeinsamen) Verband müssen Interessen ab- und ausgewogen werden. Wenn eine Sparte immer nur Partikularinteressen durchzuboxen versucht, muss sie sich nicht über Gegenwehr wundern. Und die hat nicht mit dem amtierenden Präsidium begonnen, sondern bereits spätestens 2005. Bereits damals hat das Castingssportmanagement mit unlauteren Mitteln gearbeitet. So viel zum Thema "Schlammschlacht".


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



> Es ging bei der BCAV-Auflösung nicht um einen Streit von zwei Landesverbänden. Es ging schlicht um einfach darum, dass der BCAV für den VDSF BB ein nicht mehr finanzierbares Zuschussgeschäft darstellte. Das ist hinreichend dargestellt worden.



Nein. Das entspricht weder meiner Wahrnehmung noch den Tatsachen. Ich würde hierzu empfehlen den Bericht des Präsidenten im aktuellen Deligiertenmaterial zu lesen. Der VDSF BB wird sicher wieder für Transparenz sorgen und es online stellen.
Das Verhältnis zum DAV LV Berlin war ein sehr dominantes Thema bei der Deligiertenversammlung letztes Jahr. Diese Themenvermischung hat u.a. auch zu diesem Resultat geführt, wie eines der Präsidiummitglieder auch bemerkte.

Das Präsidium hatte für mich schon letztes Jahr einen eher verstrittenen Eindruck hinterlassen; aktuell für mich bestätigt da 5 Präsidiumsmitglieder im Zeitraum vom letzten Jahr ihr Amt aufgegeben haben.



> Die sogenannten "Schlammschlachten", wenn man sie als solche bezeichnen wollte, entstanden daraus, dass man von Seiten des Castingsports nicht wirklich bereit war, ernsthaft an der Lösung der Finanzierungsprobleme mitzuwirken.



Unglaubwürdig, da man die geforderten 25% der Verbandsförderung schon im Präsidium ausgemauschelt hatte ohne die Basis einzubinden. Aber das hatte ich in dem entsprechenden Thread schon beschrieben. D.h. die Basis hatte gar keine Möglichkeit sich konstruktiv einzubringen, bzw. es war zu spät und die Würfel waren schon längst gefallen.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Nein. Das entspricht weder meiner Wahrnehmung noch den Tatsachen. Ich würde hierzu empfehlen den Bericht des Präsidenten im aktuellen Deligiertenmaterial zu lesen. Der VDSF BB wird sicher wieder für Transparenz sorgen und es online stellen.
> Das Verhältnis zum DAV LV Berlin war ein sehr dominantes Thema bei der Deligiertenversammlung letztes Jahr. Diese Themenvermischung hat u.a. auch zu diesem Resultat geführt, wie eines der Präsidiummitglieder auch bemerkte.
> 
> Das Präsidium hatte für mich schon letztes Jahr einen eher verstrittenen Eindruck hinterlassen; aktuell für mich bestätigt da 5 Präsidiumsmitglieder im Zeitraum vom letzten Jahr ihr Amt aufgegeben haben.
> ...



1.) Mag ja sein, dass Du das anders wahrgenommen hast. Und den Bericht kenne ich sehr wohl.
 Der BCAV war ein Konstrukt, bei dem die Fördermittel, die im VDSF BB angestammt waren, immer weniger ankamen, sondern im BCAV verschwanden. Oder anders herum formuliert, der VDSF BB hat den BCAV-Betrieb massiv finanziert, was dem LAV B natürlich besonders gut gefiel, denn er profitierte davon ohne in entsprechender Weise zu zahlen. Die Mittel, die der BCAV dem VDSF BB hätte zukommen lassen müssen, wurden letzterem zunehmend vorenthalten. Der "Streit" bestand also nur in zweiter Linie zwischen den Landesverbänden, sondern hauptsächlich zwischen den verantwortungsvoll agierenden Verantwortlichen im VDSF BB und dem Castingsportmanagement. Dass es dabei auch zu Kontroversen in Richtung LAV B gekommen ist, die natürlich das Management unterstützten, um nicht selber in weitergehende Zahlungsverpflichtungen zu kommen, hat mit der "Hauptkampflinie" wirklich nichts zu tun.

 2.) Es ist wirklich leidig: Da läuft es mal nicht so, wie ein Präsidiumsmitglied das will und die Mehrheit entscheidet sich für einen anderen Weg, dann tritt es zurück und zeigt mit dem Finger auf die anderen und schreit: Ihr seid zerstritten.
 Die Gremien und auch das Präsidium sind dafür da, um über den richtigen Weg zu befinden und dabei notfalls auch zu streiten. Wir fordern Transparanz, aber wenn die Meinungsunterschiede sichtbar werden, dann schimpfen wir auf die Streithähne. Das ist nicht konsequent. Natürlich gab es einen massiven Streit zwischen den Finanzverantwortlichen und den Sportverantwortlichen. Übrigens wahrlich nicht zum ersten Mal in der Geschichte des LV. Und immer über das gleiche Thema. Und dieser Streit war notwendig, da die Sportverantwortlichen nicht zu ernsthaften, aber notwendigen Kompromissen bereit waren. Ihnen ging es nur um "ihr" Geld. 
 Aus der Zahl der Rücktritte etwas schließen zu wollen, ist wohlfeil aber daneben. Es ist, als würde man die Mitgliedschaftsbeendigungen durch Tod dem Präsidium anlasten. Rücktritte können vielfältige Gründe haben. Im Fall dessen, was von Seiten des Sports allerdings geboten war, kann man nur von schlechten Verlierern sprechen: Wer schon vor dem Streit - auch das nicht zum ersten Mal - und erst recht wer wenn das Geld nicht mehr sprudelt gleich in den Schmollwinkel rennt oder gar zum konkurrierenden Verband, der hat nicht nur keinerlei Vorbildfunktion, sondern ist auch charakterlich für Führungsaufgaben nicht geeignet. Fakt ist: Die Finanz-Verantwortlichen haben sich dem Streit gestellt, sie haben ihn ausgetragen, eine Mehrheit dafür bekommen und sie haben das Ergebnis umgesetzt. Wer danach daher kommt und ihnen vorwirft, ihr habt das nicht ohne Streit geschafft, dem kann man eigentlich nur mit Schulterzucken begegnen. Das gilt erst recht, da das Sportmanagement auch in der Vergangenheit bei der Geldfrage es nicht an Streitlust hat fehlen lassen und dabei auch mit unlauteren Mitteln nicht verlegen war.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Es ist immer sooo leicht zu verurteilen...

1)

Ich möchte darauf verweisen, dass der nun im Amt befindliche Ref. Castingsport es selber ausdrückt : "Leistungssportfördergelder wurden gestrichen".

Das erklärt den Mitteleinsatz von selbst, ohne wenn und aber.

2)
Fakt ist, dass der von den Anglern gegründete, und deshalb mit dem Anglerverband verbundene Castingsport in den Keller getrieben wurde.

3)

Meine These ist, wenn man den Anglern ( die man befragen soll was sie mit "Casting" assozieieren) erklärt was das für einen Zweck und Nutzen aus sportlicher Sicht hat, wird sich die Meinung ändern.
Außerdem sollte jeder für bestandenen Fischereischeinlehrgang zumindest mal aufs "trockene" geworfen haben. 

@Brotfisch zu Pnkt 2)

-Wenn ein Präsidiumsmitglied links blinkt, und Rechts fährt, ist es aus juristischer Sicht eine klare "Linie" ?  ohne arglistige, hinterhältige Täuschung vorzuwerfen.



- konkurrierende Verbände... ich glaube niemand kennt sich mit Konkurrenz besser aus, als der (Leistungs-)Sportler. Aus Sicht eines "Leistungssportlers" ( Harting, Pechstein, Podolski, man nehme wen man wolle), kann ich nur bestätigen, dass man dorthin gewillt ist zu wechseln, wo man geduldet ist und was von der Ernte abbekommt... Ich glaube nicht dass man hier von schlechten Verlierern spricht, die keine Vorbilder sind und keine Führungsaufgaben übernehmen können, charakterlich ungeeignet sind und sowas.




Man muss sich mal ganz objektiv die Frage stellen lassen, aus welchen Gründen die Arbeit im LAV nicht funktioniert, warum so viele austreten (ausgetreten worden sind), warum niemand in den Vorstand möchte...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> 2)
> Fakt ist, dass der von den Anglern gegründete, und deshalb mit dem Anglerverband verbundene Castingsport......



Nur von einigen wenigen Anglern gegründet und unterstützt/befürwortet!



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte jeder für bestandenen Fischereischeinlehrgang zumindest mal aufs "trockene" geworfen haben.



Warum aufs "Trockene"?
Beißen da Fische?




torstenhtr schrieb:


> Nicht zustimmen würde ich, dass der Castingsport nichts mit dem Angeln  zu tun hat - der Sport wurde von Freizeit-Anglern erfunden und es wird  Angelgerät verwendet. D.h. ein klarer Zusammenhang, viel dichter am  praktischen Angeln als Gewässerbewirtschaftung, Naturschutz oder  Tierschutz.



Naja bei Autorennen werden auch Autos verwendet und sie wurden von Autofahrern erfunden aber niemand käme auf die Idee, dass die ADAC Mitglieder das finanzieren sollen!
Gewässerbewirtschaftung dient dagegen direkt dem Erlebnis Angeln und auch dem Erfolg!


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Es ist immer sooo leicht zu verurteilen...
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...



Interessiert mich jetzt mal...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Und Gott sei Dank mal ein Thema, wo normale, richtige Angler nicht unter der Unfähigkeit der organisierten Angelfischer und ihres castenden Anhängsels leiden müssen....

Sollen die untereinander ausmachen..


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Es ist immer sooo leicht zu verurteilen...
> 
> Ich verurteile nicht, ich schaffe Klarheit über Verantwortung. Verurteilt worden bin ich in diesem Verband wirklich selbst genug - und meistens hinter meinem Rücken.
> 
> ...



Meinst Du wirklich LAV? Dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Falls Du den VDSF BB meinst: Das Präsidium, das seine Verantwortung wahrgenommen hat, ist gewählt, hat in dieser Frage zweimal eine Mehrheit bekommen. Von einer Austrittswelle oder einer Ablehnung des Vorstands ist mir nichts bekannt. Falls doch, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das geschieht, weil die Finanzen saniert und das Castingfinanzierungsproblem gelöst wurden.

Es ist für mich aberwitzig, vakante Positionen im Präsidium als "Beleg" für eine schlechte Verbandspolitik oder für die Behandlung eines einzelnen Themas zu nehmen. Der Vorgänger des jetzigen Präsidenten hat seine gesamte dreijährige Präsidentschaft unter das Thema Gewinnung von Mitstreitern für das Präsidium gestellt. Das kann man in den entsprechenden Afi-Ausgaben sehr schön nachlasen. Und obwohl er einen extremen, ja fast hörigen Castingkurs verfolgt hat, war er mit seiner Personalgewinnungspolitik komplett erfolglos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Und Gott sei Dank mal ein Thema, wo normale, richtige Angler nicht unter der Unfähigkeit der organisierten Angelfischer und ihres castenden Anhängsels leiden müssen....

Sollen die untereinander ausmachen..


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Lieber Sharpo,

 man kann mit Wurftraining, wie es auch im Castingsport betrieben wird, mit Sicherheit besser Fische fangen. Solltest Du mal probieren.
 Ich habe (Stipp-) Angler kennengelernt, die nicht mit einer Stationärrolle werfen konnten. Es macht nicht nur bei Fliegenfischern Sinn, wenn man präzise den Köder ins Ziel bringen kann.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Gott sei Dank mal ein Thema, wo normale, richtige Angler nicht unter der Unfähigkeit der organisierten Angelfischer und ihres castenden Anhängsels leiden müssen....
> 
> Sollen die untereinander ausmachen..



 Hier haben Angelfunktionäre einmal etwas für Angler gemacht. Schwer genug war es ja.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Lieber Sharpo,
> 
> man kann mit Wurftraining, wie es auch im Castingsport betrieben wird, mit Sicherheit besser Fische fangen. Solltest Du mal probieren.
> Ich habe (Stipp-) Angler kennengelernt, die nicht mit einer Stationärrolle werfen konnten. Es macht nicht nur bei Fliegenfischern Sinn, wenn man präzise den Köder ins Ziel bringen kann.




War klar, musste ja kommen.


Soll es alles geben Brotfisch. Sogar Angler mit Angelprüfung die nicht Angeln können.
Dafür aber den lateinischen Namen für jede Fischkrankheit kennen.  



Ich muss sagen, casting hat mir nicht geschadet. 
Ich habs erst garnicht damit versucht.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Interessiert mich jetzt mal..."Wieso sollte man?
> Die Begründung dazu hätte ich gerne erfahren.
> Kann man ohne Casting keine Fische fangen?
> Oder kann man mit Casting besser Fische fangen?


 
 Ist so wie mit der Brille, manchen hilft so etwas.:q

 Einige brauchen es nicht und weitere  sind zu stolz....
 Man sucht seinen Angelpatz wohl auch nach Wurfmöglichkeiten aus, teilweise ersetzt  Wurftechnik dann die Säge.
 Wenn du Fische anwerfen willst brauchst du Es genauso, wie wenn du in kleinsten Lücken zwischen Wasserpflanzen fischen möchtest.
 Ich habe mir so das Werfen am Wasser beigebracht, aber um mal zu erfahren wo ursächliche Fehler liegen, das erfährt man aber eher beim Austausch an der Scheibe.
 Für Allrounder also schon vorteilhaft, für Spezialisten nicht immer nötig.
 Letztere machen eben nur immer wieder das, was sie können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Hier haben Angelfunktionäre einmal etwas für Angler gemacht. Schwer genug war es ja.


Was aber meine These bestätigt, dass die sich nur wegen Kohle bewegen werden im Sinne der Angler..


Davon ab is mir das so latte wie noch was mit diesem Caaschting, da Gott sei Dank mal ein Thema, wo normale, richtige Angler nicht unter der Unfähigkeit der organisierten Angelfischer und ihres castenden Anhängsels leiden müssen....

Sollen die untereinander ausmachen..


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ist so wie mit der Brille, manchen hilft so etwas.:q
> 
> Einige brauchen es nicht und weitere  sind zu stolz....
> Man sucht seinen Angelpatz wohl auch nach Wurfmöglichkeiten aus, teilweise ersetzt  Wurftechnik dann die Säge.
> ...




Ok, ist ein Argument.

Da ich mit Casting null am Hut habe..

Und wie verhinderste beim Casting das überschlagen des Vorfachs etc.  ?  

Ausserdem kann man auch am/ im Wasser üben...


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ist so wie mit der Brille, manchen hilft so etwas.:q
> 
> Einige brauchen es nicht und weitere  sind zu stolz....
> Man sucht seinen Angelpatz wohl auch nach Wurfmöglichkeiten aus, teilweise ersetzt  Wurftechnik dann die Säge.
> ...



Ich hab das Casting (früher noch Turnierangeln genannt) zu Friedenszeiten ein paar Jahre aktiv betrieben und muss sagen, von den damals angelernten Techniken und der Präzision profitiere ich noch heute.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Dass der Einzelne, der über das Casting lernt präziser zu werfen, davon beim Angeln profitiert, ist wohl kaum in Frage zu stellen.
Ein Studium der Fischereibiologie würd mir als Angler vermutlich auch viele neue Erkentnisse bringen.

Was aber der Leistungssport Casting mit der Angelei zu tun haben soll, ausser das in beidem Rute & Rolle verwendet wird, erschliesst sich mir nicht.
Noch weniger, warum Angler diesen Spaß für einige wenige Caster bezahlen sollten, bzw. dies jemals getan haben.
#c


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Weil Casting (mit bleifreien Gewichten) die "Zukunft" für alle Menschen mit Angelgerät im Keller ist??!


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass der Einzelne, der über das Casting lernt präziser zu werfen, davon beim Angeln profitiert, ist wohl kaum in Frage zu stellen.
> Ein Studium der Fischereibiologie würd mir als Angler vermutlich auch viele neue Erkentnisse bringen.
> 
> Was aber der Leistungssport Casting mit der Angelei zu tun haben soll, ausser das in beidem Rute & Rolle verwendet wird, erschliesst sich mir nicht.
> ...




 Alles wahr...
 Casting ist halt lediglich der zum Sport erhobener Teil, von vielen weiteren, was einen erfolgreichen Angler ausmacht.

 Da fällt mir noch ein ähnlicher Bereich ein.
 Das alte Wettfischen.
 Festgelegte ausgeloste Stellen, vorgeschriebene Tageszeit und Festgelegte Geräte so wie Angeltechniken bei begrenzten Futter.
 Fast immer also an Stellen und auf Fische die sonst keiner befischen würde.
 Platz und Gewässerwahl entfällt, der Zielfisch ist festgelegt und die top Fangzeit wurde Monate vorher beschlossen.
 Das wurde aber nicht zum Sport erhoben, sondern gleich verboten.

 Hatte mit wirklichem Angeln auch nur wenig zu tun.|supergri
 Genutzt wurde ja auch nur ein Teilbereich, dessen was erfolgreiches Angeln ausmacht.

 Hat die Verbände aber sicher deutlich mehr Geld und Ansehen gekostet als der Casting-Sport und forderte auch nur eine kleine Gruppe.


 @Sharpo
 "Und wie verhinderste beim Casting das überschlagen des Vorfachs etc"

 Ist ja nicht dran...
 Aber abstoppen geübt zu haben hilft, so wie auch die richtige Montage.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was aber meine These bestätigt, dass die sich nur wegen Kohle bewegen werden im Sinne der Angler..
> 
> 
> Davon ab is mir das so latte wie noch was mit diesem Caaschting, da Gott sei Dank mal ein Thema, wo normale, richtige Angler nicht unter der Unfähigkeit der organisierten Angelfischer und ihres castenden Anhängsels leiden müssen....
> ...



Mei Gudschder,
 es ist leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit hierzulande, dass Angler NICHT unter Casting leiden. Daran haben zum Glück die Entscheidungen, die die Angler in Berlin zusammen mit ihren Funktionären getroffen, erst etwas geändert. Das ist eine ungewöhnliche Geschichte, aber auch so etwas gibt es. Auch wenn ich nicht behaupten will, dass sie typisch ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Alles wahr...
> Casting ist halt lediglich der zum Sport erhobener Teil, von vielen weiteren, was einen erfolgreichen Angler ausmacht.
> 
> Da fällt mir noch ein ähnlicher Bereich ein.
> ...



Interessanter, nachdenkenswerter Beitrag. Ich will hier nur daran erinnern, dass es eine Doktrin gibt, nach der Tiere kein Sportgerät sein sollen. Völlig wertfrei. Sicher, es gibt weiterhin Reitsport. Gleichwohl: Aus dieser Doktrin hat sich ergeben, dass das Wettfischen in "Verruf" geraten ist. Ob berechtigt oder nicht. Gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz des Angelns, die notwendig ist, und Umgang des Anglers mit dem Fisch ist in Zeiten, da der Fisch als Mitgeschöpf quasi Grundrechtsschutz genießt, ist ein Spannungsverhältnis, das nicht einfach mit dem Argument: "Ich will nur angeln" oder mit Fische genießen keinerlei Natur- oder Tierschutz weggewischt werden kann. Aus dem Umstand, dass Angelei auf Fische abzielt, kann realistischerweise nicht darauf geschlussfolgert werden, dass der Umfang des Rechtsschutzes von Fischen ausschließlich von Anglern bestimmt wird. Fische sind nicht Alleinbesitz von Angelkartenbesitzern, sondern die Gesellschaft, in der Angler leben (müssen), definiert deren Relevanz und Schutzbedarf. Daran kommt, solange sich das nicht ändert, niemand vorbei. Ein Primat der Angler für die Bestimmung des Schutzbedarfes der Fische ist allenfalls dann denkbar, wenn Angler den Beweis erbracht haben, dass deren Schutz wichtiger ist als deren Verwertung.
(Sorry, das ist nicht beliebt hier, weiß ich, aber nunmal Realität.)

 PS.: Nochmals sorry, das war derbe OT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



> Ein Primat der Angler für die Bestimmung des Schutzbedarfes der Fische ist allenfalls dann denkbar, wenn Angler den Beweis erbracht haben, dass deren Schutz wichtiger ist als deren Verwertung.


Oder dass Menschen (Angler) wichtiger sind als Fische................
Auch wenn die Realität im büroktateutonischen, dominiert von spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie, moralisch/ethischen Besserangelfischern, sonstigen Gutmenschlichkeiten und im vorauseilendem Gehorsam abnickenden Verbänden der organisierten Dumpfangelfischerei, leider anders aussieht..


Davon ab und zum Thema:
Davon ab is mir das so latte wie noch was mit diesem Caaschting, da Gott sei Dank mal ein Thema, wo normale, richtige Angler nicht unter der Unfähigkeit der organisierten Angelfischer und ihres castenden Anhängsels leiden müssen....

Sollen die untereinander ausmachen..


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



> 1.) Mag ja sein, dass Du das anders wahrgenommen hast. Und den Bericht kenne ich sehr wohl.
> Der BCAV war ein Konstrukt, bei dem die Fördermittel, die im VDSF BB angestammt waren, immer weniger ankamen, sondern im BCAV verschwanden.



*Sport*fördermittel. Diese Mittel wurden auch für den Sport eingesetzt. Wir hatten das schon umfangreich letztes Jahr diskutiert. Der Sinn & Zweck der Sportförderung ist die Unterstützung von Verbänden bei der Ausübung des Sports.



> Oder anders herum formuliert, der VDSF BB hat den BCAV-Betrieb massiv finanziert, was dem LAV B natürlich besonders gut gefiel, denn er profitierte davon ohne in entsprechender Weise zu zahlen.



Dieses Argument ist unklar; denn auch der DAV LV B hat ebenfalls seinen Beitrag an den BCAV gezahlt - nur hat er halt die Anzahl seiner Sportler viel realistischer angegeben (siehe Diskussion letztes Jahr).



> Die Mittel, die der BCAV dem VDSF BB hätte zukommen lassen müssen, wurden letzterem zunehmend vorenthalten.



Hatten wir ebenfalls schon diskutiert; ich würde auf den alten Thread verweisen. Kurz zusammengefasst: auch die Verbandszuwendung dient sportlichen Zwecken (nachzulesen auf den Seiten des LSB Berlin). Nat. kann z.B. auch die Geschäftsstelle mit finanziert werden, wenn sie gemeinschaftlich genutzt wird. Ich hatte u.a. auch mit einigen Präsidiumsmitgliedern des LSB Berlin zu diesem Thema gesprochen.



> Der "Streit" bestand also nur in zweiter Linie zwischen den Landesverbänden, sondern hauptsächlich zwischen den verantwortungsvoll agierenden Verantwortlichen im VDSF BB und dem Castingsportmanagement. Dass es dabei auch zu Kontroversen in Richtung LAV B gekommen ist, die natürlich das Management unterstützten, um nicht selber in weitergehende Zahlungsverpflichtungen zu kommen, hat mit der "Hauptkampflinie" wirklich nichts zu tun.



Aha, jetzt geht es um eine "Hauptkampflinie" - sehr interessant wie du relativierst. Ich kann nur das darstellen, was ich wahrgenommen habe, in den Berichten steht, sowie ich durch Gespräche erfahren habe. 

Da du meiner Meinung nach sehr einseitig immer nur die Perspektive des VDSF LV BB vermittelst, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass du immer noch stark involviert bist - ich kann jedoch nicht beurteilen - ob in offizieller oder inoffizieller Funktion. Vielleicht kannst du das näher erläutern.



> 2.) Es ist wirklich leidig: Da läuft es mal nicht so, wie ein Präsidiumsmitglied das will und die Mehrheit entscheidet sich für einen anderen Weg, dann tritt es zurück und zeigt mit dem Finger auf die anderen und schreit: Ihr seid zerstritten.



Wen meinst du jetzt? 
Also ich selbst bin nur ein einfaches Vereinsmitglied und habe mir einen Eindruck verschaffen wollen. Und ich denke ich habe zur Sache einen (noch) recht guten Abstand. Für mich hat sich der Verband so dargestellt, sowohl in der Delegiertenversammlung, der Kommunikation unter den Präsidiumsmitgliedern als auch durch Kommentare im Deligierenmaterial. Natürlich fehlt mir der Vergleichsmaßstab; denn ich kenne nicht die Interna anderer Verbände.



> Die Gremien und auch das Präsidium sind dafür da, um über den richtigen Weg zu befinden und dabei notfalls auch zu streiten. Wir fordern Transparanz, aber wenn die Meinungsunterschiede sichtbar werden, dann schimpfen wir auf die Streithähne.



Klar kann das Präsidium auch streiten; aber ich verstehe das Argument nicht - Transparenz sollte doch davon unabhängig sein (?) Trotz "Streit" sollte es dennoch möglich sein Kompromisse zu finden. 

Und es geht nicht um einen einfachen Streit, sondern um die Zerstrittenheit. Denn teilw. wurde gar nicht mehr oder nur noch per Post kommuniziert.



> Und immer über das gleiche Thema. Und dieser Streit war notwendig, da die Sportverantwortlichen nicht zu ernsthaften, aber notwendigen Kompromissen bereit waren. Ihnen ging es nur um "ihr" Geld.



Und nochmal: wie ich schrieb gab es schon dazu den Kompromiss der 25% von der Verbandszuwendung, u.a. auch mit dem DAV LAV B abgestimmt. 



> Aus der Zahl der Rücktritte etwas schließen zu wollen, ist wohlfeil aber daneben. Es ist, als würde man die Mitgliedschaftsbeendigungen durch Tod dem Präsidium anlasten. Rücktritte können vielfältige Gründe haben.



Ich hatte diese Aussage auf meinen subjektiven Eindruck bezogen und sorry, wenn in so kurzer Zeit diese Anzahl an Präsidiumsmitgliedern zurück tritt und ich zuvor auch noch das Verhältnis der Präsidiumsmitglieder registrieren konnte - dann musste für mich der Eindruck entstehen.
Ohne Zweifel können Rücktritte vielfältige Gründe haben und vielleicht ist alles Zufall?



> Im Fall dessen, was von Seiten des Sports allerdings geboten war, kann man nur von schlechten Verlierern sprechen: Wer schon vor dem Streit - auch das nicht zum ersten Mal - und erst recht wer wenn das Geld nicht mehr sprudelt gleich in den Schmollwinkel rennt oder gar zum konkurrierenden Verband, der hat nicht nur keinerlei Vorbildfunktion, sondern ist auch charakterlich für Führungsaufgaben nicht geeignet.



Schön, jetzt setzt du die Moralkeule ein, aber wer erhebt denn den Anspruch auf Führungsaufgaben? Es geht nicht immer um das Geld; sondern auch darum, wie man sich unterstützt fühlt.

--

PS: Artikel #33 hättest du dir sparen können; "Tiere kein Sportgerät" lässt mich an Gehirnwäsche von Drossê und co. erinnern. Die einzige Gründe für den "Verruf" von Wettfischen waren meiner Meinung nach die fehlende Lobbyarbeit des VDSF sowie der Schlaf des DAV.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> *Sport*fördermittel. Diese Mittel wurden auch für den Sport eingesetzt. Wir hatten das schon umfangreich letztes Jahr diskutiert. Der Sinn & Zweck der Sportförderung ist die Unterstützung von Verbänden bei der Ausübung des Sports.
> 
> Bei der Ausübung des Sports entstehen auch administrative Kosten. Mitgliederverwaltung, Terminorganisation, Veranstaltungen, repräsentative Kosten, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für den Sport und vieles andere mehr. Die Sportförderung dient eben auch zur Finanzierung dieser Kosten. Sie wurden dem VDSF BB vorenthalten.
> 
> ...



Auch Drossé gehört, leider, zu der Geschichte dieser Frage. Nicht außer acht lassen sollte man aber die gesellschaftliche Diskussion über den Tierschutz in der Angelei, die es nun einmal auch gab, durch die Anwendung des TSchG auf Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

@ torstenhtr:
Was Angeln angeht haste recht.

Was Caaschting angeht, isses mir nach wie vor wurscht ..

Sollen ihren eigenen Verband machen und gut.

Davon ab und zum Thema:


> Davon ab is mir das so latte wie noch was mit diesem Caaschting, da Gott sei Dank mal ein Thema, wo normale, richtige Angler nicht unter der Unfähigkeit der organisierten Angelfischer und ihres castenden Anhängsels leiden müssen....
> 
> Sollen die untereinander ausmachen..


----------



## daci7 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ torstenhtr:
> Was Angeln angeht haste recht.
> 
> Was Caaschting angeht, isses mir nach wie vor wurscht ..
> ...



Können wir denen nicht "unseren" Verband überlassen und uns selbst nen neuen machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Unseren?
Ich hab keinen - aber die können wegen mir gerne den DAFV haben, da haste recht...

Geschenkt....

Zum Wohle der Angler könnte man sogar was draufzahlen....

Geile Idee!!!

;-)))))))))))))))))))

Dann wächst zusammen, was wirklich zusammen gehört (Trocken/Nichtangler und Schützer) und die können sich endlich gemeinsam naturschutzmäßig und tierschutzrechtlich einwandfrei dem Trockenangeln hingeben..


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unseren?
> Ich hab keinen - aber die können wegen mir gerne den DAFV haben, da haste recht...
> 
> Geschenkt....
> ...



Nun mal ernsthaft. Es ging doch gar nicht um die Verbandsfrage bei diesem Thema. Sondern um die (Vor-) Finanzierung des Leistungssports durch die Angler. Von daher haben die Sportler gar kein Interesse an einem eigenen Verband, weil sie dann ja keinen (Vor-) Finanzierungsgeber hätten. Das Problem ist in Berlin vorerst gelöst. Im DAFV ist zwar ebenfalls mit dem Austritt aus dem DSOB ein wichtiger, wenn auch schmerzhafter Schritt getan worden. 
Und eigentlich soll es bei der Frage "Castingsport im Keller" doch darum gehen, wer für die aktuell unbefriedigende Lage des Leistungssports die Verantwortung trägt. Also ob die Misere von denen verschuldet ist, die nach vielen Jahren nicht mehr bereit waren, den mit Maximalbetrieb laufenden Leistungssport vorzufinanzieren (= Angler), oder diejenigen, die meinten, hierauf einen ewigen Anspruch zu haben und nichts zu dieser Vorfinanzierung beitragen zu müssen (= Sportmanager). Ich darf daran erinnern, dass der Berliner Verband der Angler über viele Jahre hinweg sein Dienstleistungsangebot für Angler einschließlich anglerischer Veranstaltungen und einschließlich der Jugendarbeit jedes Jahr stärker reduzieren musste, um die (Vor-) Finanzierung des Leistungssports aufbringen zu können, der parallel dazu immer aufgeblähter und kostenintensiver wurde. Es hat lange, sehr lange gedauert, bis die Berliner Angler erkannt haben, dass so etwas nicht zukunftsfähig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Ich weiss nicht worums dem TE bei dem Thread gehen sollte - mir erscheint das alles als Abrechnungsversuch..

Wenn das Caaschting im Keller ist, ists jedenfalls da nicht schlecht aufgehoben aus Anglersicht..


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Interessanter, nachdenkenswerter Beitrag. Ich will hier nur daran erinnern, dass es eine Doktrin gibt, nach der Tiere kein Sportgerät sein sollen. Völlig wertfrei. Sicher, es gibt weiterhin Reitsport. Gleichwohl: Aus dieser Doktrin hat sich ergeben, dass das Wettfischen in "Verruf" geraten ist. Ob berechtigt oder nicht. Gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz des Angelns, die notwendig ist, und Umgang des Anglers mit dem Fisch ist in Zeiten, da der Fisch als Mitgeschöpf quasi Grundrechtsschutz genießt, ist ein Spannungsverhältnis, das nicht einfach mit dem Argument: "Ich will nur angeln" oder mit Fische genießen keinerlei Natur- oder Tierschutz weggewischt werden kann. Aus dem Umstand, dass Angelei auf Fische abzielt, kann realistischerweise nicht darauf geschlussfolgert werden, dass der Umfang des Rechtsschutzes von Fischen ausschließlich von Anglern bestimmt wird. Fische sind nicht Alleinbesitz von Angelkartenbesitzern, sondern die Gesellschaft, in der Angler leben (müssen), definiert deren Relevanz und Schutzbedarf. Daran kommt, solange sich das nicht ändert, niemand vorbei. Ein Primat der Angler für die Bestimmung des Schutzbedarfes der Fische ist allenfalls dann denkbar, wenn Angler den Beweis erbracht haben, dass deren Schutz wichtiger ist als deren Verwertung.
> (Sorry, das ist nicht beliebt hier, weiß ich, aber nunmal Realität.)
> 
> PS.: Nochmals sorry, das war derbe OT.




Doktrin? Welche Doktrin?
Eine die der VDSF sich selbst aufgelegt hat?

Du hast ja schon den Reitsport aufgegriffen.
Reitsport: Dressur, Springen, Military, Pferderennen etc.
dazu teilweise qualvolle Trainingsbedingungen und Pferdehalterung..... in viel zu kleinen Boxen, Reiter mit Übergewicht etc.

Alles wird von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert Dank einer ausgesprochenen grossen Lobby von Prominenz.

Der Gesellschaft ist oder war  der Schutz des Fisches relativ egal. 
Siehe Wasserkarftwerke, Verbauungen, Gross- Fischfangboote etc.
Der Angler bzw. die Anglerverbände heben den Fisch doch in diese Schutz- Stellung.
Angler zeigen sich gegenseitig an wenn Setzkescher benutzt werden, der Gesellschaft, dem Spaziergänger ist dies doch egal.
*Sorry Brotfisch. Ich seh hier nicht die Gesellschaft als Übeltäter sondern eher unsere Angelvereine, LV und den VDSF.
*
Bestes Beispiel aktuelle "Hegefischen" als Wettangeln. Seit ca. 20 Jahren werden vom DAV solche Veranstaltungen abgehalten. Der Gesellschaft juckt es nicht. Sogar Prominenz war bei einer WM in Berlin und war voll des Lobes.

Die Gesellschaft ist und war nie das Problem. 
Das Problem sind diverse Natur/ Tierschutzverbände deren Lobby stärker ist und war als die des VDSF bzw. DAFV.

Sicherlich kann ich Angeln zum/ aus Spaß heute der Gesellschaft schwer vermitteln. 
Aber Ponyreiten auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, Reiter mit ca. 80Kg auf einem Pferderücken (welcher nachgewiesen Rückenschäden am Pferd verursacht) etc. schon?!



Sorry für OT.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Ich gehe mal einfach auf die den Themen Namen ein.

"*Castingsport im Keller?*"

Heute ganz sicher.
Aber wenn ich mir die alten Pokale oder Tafeln im Vereinsheim so anschaue, die aus den 60er oder 70er Jahren stammen, war das einmal ganz anders.

Da wurden selbst in kleinen ländlichen Vereinen solche Turniere umfangreich im Austausch mit den Nachbarvereinen ausgetragen.
Was da alles gemacht wurde, kann ich nur ahnen weil ich halt zu jung bin um das noch selbst erlebt zu haben.
Zum Teil hat man mir aber auch einige Details von diesen recht aufwendigen vergleichenden Veranstaltungen erzählt.

"Beispielsweise wurden Scheiben gar im Wasser aufgestellt, weil das dann ganz anders ist als auf der Wiese zu werfen."

Fakt ist aber, das es einst wohl viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bei Anglern für so etwas gab.
Wenigstens in meiner Region, war das durchaus wohl mal dem "Wettfischen" recht gleichwertig.

Das war auch die Zeit als in meinem Bundesland begonnen wurde eine Sportfischerprüfung abzulegen und einzufordern.
So wurde wohl Casting zum Teil der praktischen Ausbildung.
Auch wenn der Castingsport immer weniger betrieben wurde, verblieb das Punktewerfen noch lange Teil der Praktischen Prüfung. Zuletzt wurden gar die Anforderungen an die Prüfer verringert, wohl auch, weil es immer weniger gab die ausreichend gut werfen konnten.
Das ist nun auch Geschichte, die Interessen ändern sich eben und Casting wird nicht mehr unbedingt geprüft.
Der Castingsport ist nicht im Keller, er versickert regelrecht im Fußboden des Kellers.


Fakt ist aber auch ,das lange das Ausrichten von überregionalen vergleichenden Wettkämpfen, eine der Hauptaufgaben der Verbände waren, oder sie gar deshalb gegründet wurden.
Nicht ohne Grund tragen/trugen viele "Sportfischer" im Namen und nicht Natur, Landschaft, oder Fischerei.
Namen wie "Sportfischer" zeigen, das man sich lange, von der heute anerkannten Begründung zum Fischfang "Nahrungsgewinnung" absetzen wollte.

Menschen werden Ihr Können immer auch mal gegenseitig vergleichen wollen.
Beim Casting wäre das auch für Angler ohne Probleme möglich. Es ist darum schade, das der Castingsport versäumt hat sich um Nachwuchs zu bemühen.
Heute in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versunken, kann man natürlich nicht mehr verlangen auch noch große Förderungen zu erhalten, von einer breiten Masse die den Castingsport kaum noch kennt.

In meiner Region ist heute von diesen Wettkämpfen nicht viel geblieben.
Lediglich 3 Großvereine betreiben noch 1 mal im Jahr gering besuchte eher freundschaftliche und vereinfachte, vereinsinterne Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Tja früher.
Gab es auch keine Fernseher, kein Internet etc.

Das Freizeitverhalten wandelt sich.

Mit mangelnden Interesse der Gesellschaft haben viele Sportarten zu kämpfen.
Hinzu kommt noch, in unserem Land steht Fussball an erster Stelle und danach kommt erstmal lange nichts.

Spiegelt sich auch in der Sponsoren suche wieder.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Doktrin? Welche Doktrin?
> Eine die der VDSF sich selbst aufgelegt hat?
> 
> Du hast ja schon den Reitsport aufgegriffen.
> ...


 
 Sorry, wenn ich auf O.T antworte.
 Derzeit wird in meiner Region immer mehr Abstand von dem Gedanken genommen, das man da keine Probleme bekommen kann.
 Ein Grund sind sicherlich die nun im L.V  Niedersachsen eingestellten Fachkräfte.
 Früher wurde der Landesverband eher von alten "Wettfischern" geprägt, aber selbst die waren vorsichtiger, mit dem was noch vertretbar sein könnte.
 Heute geht nicht wenigen der "Arsch" auf Grundeis, weil so etwas einen Rattenschwanz von Problemen nach sich ziehen kann.
 Es waren die extremen Wettfischveranstaltungen die einst die Aufmerksamkeit erregte, Gesetze wurden geändert und Positionen in den Verbänden auch.
 Dann kam das regional Wettfischen zurück und wieder beginnen Veränderungen und einzelne Länder verändern schon wieder die Fischereigesetze.
 Ich denke, so etwas wie Abschlaggebote , haben wir den "lieben" Wettfischern zu verdanken.
 Selbst maßvolles C&R wäre heute immer noch kein Thema, wenn es die Großveranstaltungen "Wettfischen" nie gegeben hätte.
 Für das zurücksetzen eines besonderen Fanges, besteht durchaus Verständnis in der Öffentlichkeit, für das "Wettfischen" oder wie immer man es nennt, aber nicht.
 Ich denke selbst die Mehrheit der Angler, hat es früher schon lediglich ignoriert, aber nicht für gut empfunden.
 Heute würden sich selbst Angler, wohl mehrheitlich gegen solche Großveranstaltungen aussprechen,...wenn Ihr Sie denn fragen würdet.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich auf O.T antworte.
> Derzeit wird in meiner Region immer mehr Abstand von dem Gedanken genommen, das man da keine Probleme bekommen kann.
> Ein Grund sind sicherlich die nun im L.V  Niedersachsen eingestellten Fachkräfte.
> Früher wurde der Landesverband eher von alten "Wettfischern" geprägt, aber selbst die waren vorsichtiger, mit dem was noch vertretbar sein könnte.
> ...



Man hat es dem VDSF- Angler ja jahrelang so eingebläut.  

C&R ist in der Gesellschaft kein Thema. Zum Thema machen es diverse Tierschutzextremisten und wir Angler.

Und Thema Wettfischen.....früher wurde Reitsport mit fiesen Sporen betrieben. Reitsporen hat man geändert, den Reitsport gibt es aber weiterhin.  

Wettfischen  wird doch aber akzeptiert. Siehe WM in Berlin.
Oder hat sich die Meinung der Prominenz urplötzlich danach wieder ..zu der Veranstaltung geändert?

Ich denke Thomas sollte das Thema mal verschieben...|supergri


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Wenn Casting nicht zu unbotmäßigen Belastungen der Angler im Verband führt, dann ist ein Niedergang des Castings auch keine Verbesserung für Angler.

Es wäre möglich gewesen, den Castingsport/ Leistungssport aufrecht zu erhalten, wenn es beim Sport Maßhaltung und Kompromissbereitschaft gegeben hätte. Das war nicht der Fall. Deswegen müssen nun die Leistungssportler die Zeche zahlen, damit die Angler sie nicht mehr alleine zahlen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



> Wenn Casting nicht zu unbotmäßigen Belastungen der Angler im Verband führt, dann ist ein Niedergang des Castings auch keine Verbesserung für Angler.


Aber ausnahmsweise mal bei Verbands"arbeit" auch keine Verschlechterung..

Ich sag doch:
Es ist für Angler schlicht wurscht.........


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ausnahmsweise mal bei Verbands"arbeit" auch keine Verschlechterung..
> 
> Ich sag doch:
> Es ist für Angler schlicht wurscht.........



 Ich finde nicht das der mein Beitrag nicht passte.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4280025&postcount=236

 Da hat Thomas halt einige verschoben.
Passte wohl nicht zu, "Es ist für Angler schlicht wurscht..."


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Beim Casting fehlt schlichtweg komplett der archaische Reiz des Beschleichens und Erlegens von echten Kreaturen. 

Tontaubenschießen oder Biathlon haben außer ihren Ursprüngen und der Knarrenverwendung ja schließlich auch nix mit Jagen zu tun  Hab z. B. noch nie gehört, dass Jägerorganisationen zwangsweise den nordischen Skisport mitfinanzieren.

Zudem: Wo sind beim Casting z. B. Schlamm, Stechmücken, bissige Wiesel und Gewitter im Kragen = der Kampf mit der Natur, der Sieg über Gaia?

Präzises Werfen lernt man problemlos direkt beim Angeln, sofern man für dieses auch nur halbwegs talentiert ist. Oder übt bei Bedarf eben mal für umme im eigenen Garten etc. Daher keinerlei Grund für ne teure Institutionalisierung auf Anglerkosten.

Insofern befürworte ich eine strikte (und damit auch finanzielle/organisatorische) Trennung zwischen "Hallensport" und dem Live-Erbeutungs-Original.

Denn genau das Live-Erbeuten mit Grilloption ist nunmal das Geile daran. Wer das nicht machen will, soll sein naturfernes, ökologisch-moralisch vollkorrektes Wiesenverhüterli gefälligst selbst finanzieren. 

Mit der C-Kohle kann man viel besser Besatz kaufen oder was für real erbeutungswillige Jungangler tun (Zeltlager, Tackle für sozial schwache Kinder etc.).

Zumindest ich will was fangen (können), wenn ich irgendwo etwas per Rute reinfeuere (Lotmontagen ausgenommen *gggg*). 

Hakenlose Wobbler durch n 170 % fischloses Freibad pritschen und rein angesichts des Köderflankens n Rohr schieben wäre mir definitiv nicht genug. 

Wir sind doch nicht bei ner reinen Kickback-Köderlauf-Olympiade mit Wertungsnoten für unterseeische Überschlagsoptik. Kurz: Kann nix beißen, kann nix stehen.

Einfach, weil die potenzielle Reaktion der Beute und damit jeglicher Überraschungseffekt a.k.a. Reiz des Unbekannten da von vorn herein wegfallen.

Da lässt sich schlichtweg per se nicht feststellen, ob ein Plan zur Überlistung des Instinktgesteuerten funktioniert. Weil von vorn herein nix lauert. Ööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööde.


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Thomas,



> Sondern um die (Vor-) Finanzierung des Leistungssports durch die Angler. Von daher haben die Sportler gar kein Interesse an einem eigenen Verband, weil sie dann ja keinen (Vor-) Finanzierungsgeber hätten.



Nicht wirklich, beides waren *keine* Themen dieses Gesprächsfadens. Es ging um den Unterschied zwischen dem Breiten- und Leistungssport sowie den Artikel in der Fischwaid. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4269672&postcount=1

ich hatte dazu versucht die Unterschiede zu begründen, 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4276000&postcount=12

Warum dann die Diskussion so entartet ist mir unklar (vielleicht wegen des Wortspiels des Titels?); evtl. hätte ich mir den Kommentar klemmen sollen, war zu sehr OT. Die ganzen Details zum Thema BCAV haben wir in dem alten Thread durchgekaut, du kannst gerne dort meine Meinung nachlesen. Ich hatte damals deine Argumente geprüft und es hat sich schlicht für mich ein anderes Bild ergeben als hier dargestellt wird. Der BCAV ist Geschichte und die Sache für mich erledigt.

--

@Thomas9904:


> Ich hab keinen - aber die können wegen mir gerne den DAFV haben, da haste recht...



Wie du sicher selbst schon fest gestellt hast; haben die den Sport genauso fallen gelassen - sind aus dem DOSB ausgetreten und haben die Finanzen extremst gekürzt. Das ist weder ein Verband für Angler noch für Caster (wenn man denn unterscheiden möchte). Aber das ist ebenfalls OT.

--

@PirschHirsch: Beides muss sich ja nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Man kann mit der C-Kohle keinen Besatz kaufen. Das wäre zweckwidrige Verwendung von Fördergeldern.

 Aber vielleicht hat Torsten recht und das Thema hier ist ein anderes. Auch wenn ich nicht recht verstehe, was das Thema ist.
 Der BCAV ist bedauerlicherweise aus dem DSOB ausgetreten. Die Ursachen waren ähnlich wie im VDSF BB. Trotzdem ist es jetzt für den Castingsport im DAFV schwierig, den Leistungssportbetrieb fortzuführen. Das muss den Verantwortlichen auch klar gewesen sein. Leider gibt es soweit mir bekannt, keine offizielle Begründung, die veröffentlicht wäre. Man könnte von Totsparen reden, weil außer Breitensport nicht mehr viel zu machen ist.
 Für den Castingsport in Deutschland bedeutet das einen herben Rückschlag. Das Castingsportmanagement sollte daraus personelle Konsequenzen ziehen. Selbst dann, wenn es an dem Totalkollaps des Sports nicht schuld wäre, was unwahrscheinlich ist, muss es die _politische_ Verantwortung übernehmen. Stattdessen klebt es an seinen Stühlen.
 Vielleicht trifft das das Thema hier besser.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Im Grunde ist es doch für die Casting- Abteilung nun das Beste sich Selbständig zu machen.
Der DAFV ist aus dem DOSB raus, hat sämtliche Förderungen/ Ausgaben gegen Null gestrichen...
Um den hier diskutierten Verband gibt / gab es auch Ärger..

Warum packt man jetzt die Gelegenheit nicht beim Schopfe?


Mit fähigen Leuten könnte man es bis nach Olympia bringen.


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Natürlich ist die Gründung eines selbständigen Castingverbandes eine Option. Ich persönlich habe die Trennung von Angeln und Casting nicht angestrebt, aber wenn sie dann käme, würde ich es überleben.
Man muss allerdings sehen, dass Casting alleine nie die Mitgliederzahlen wie einst VDSF und DAV erreichen würde und deswegen auch nicht auf dem hohen Niveau wie bisher Fördermittel bekommen könnte.
Casting ist akkreditiert als sogenannte nicht-olympische Sportart. Im Weltverband wurden allerdings Bestrebungen, olympisch zu werden, verhindert. Die Hintergründe dafür würden in diesem thread zu weit führen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



> Im Weltverband wurden allerdings Bestrebungen, olympisch zu werden, verhindert. Die Hintergründe dafür würden in diesem thread zu weit führen.


Ich hab da nur grob Mohnert und Klamet im Hinterkopf (ohne Gewährt), die wollten alle Castingdisziplinen haben statt nur drei oder vier und dann hiess es am Ende vom Komitee, dann eben gar nicht olympisch..



> Man muss allerdings sehen, dass Casting alleine nie die Mitgliederzahlen wie einst VDSF und DAV erreichen würde und deswegen auch nicht auf dem hohen Niveau wie bisher Fördermittel bekommen könnte.


Und was juckt das Angler?

Oder warum sollte es sie jucken?

Casting Breitensport kann jeder Angelverein auch so weiter machen, und Leistungssport brauchste als Angler eh nicht..


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Gründung eines selbständigen Castingverbandes eine Option. Ich persönlich habe die Trennung von Angeln und Casting nicht angestrebt, aber wenn sie dann käme, würde ich es überleben.
> Man muss allerdings sehen, dass Casting alleine nie die Mitgliederzahlen wie einst VDSF und DAV erreichen würde und deswegen auch nicht auf dem hohen Niveau wie bisher Fördermittel bekommen könnte.
> Casting ist akkreditiert als sogenannte nicht-olympische Sportart. Im Weltverband wurden allerdings Bestrebungen, olympisch zu werden, verhindert. Die Hintergründe dafür würden in diesem thread zu weit führen.




Bezüglich der Fördermittel wurde doch jahrelang "betrogen".
Es wurden Angler als Castingsportler "angegeben".
Die fördernden Sportbunde haben genau genommen darin nicht unterschieden.
Jeder Angelverein welcher eine 1 Mann Castinggruppe hatte bekam Fördergelder anhand der kompletten Mitgliederzahl.
(Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre).

Wem fehlt denn nun mehr Geld?|supergri


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Es wurden aber nicht die Mitglieder als Leistungssportler, sondern allenfalls als Breitensportler anngegeben. Die Leistungssportförderung erfolgte auf der Basis von anderen Kriterien als den Verbandsmitgliederzahlen.
 Ob das den Tatbestand eines Betruges erfüllt, vermag ich nicht beurteilen. Ich glaube nicht einmal an einen Anfangsverdacht, da die Verantwortlichen in den Sportbünden davon gewusst haben dürften und also nicht getäuscht worden sind.
 Wem fehlt jetzt das Geld? - Da hast Du recht: in erster Linie den Leistungssportlern, während die Angler die Belastungen durch die (Vor-) Finanzierungen losgeworden sind. In der rein monetären Betrachtung sind die Sportler die Verlierer. In der "historischen Dimension" haben sie jedoch in der Vergangenheit von einem Finanzierungssystem profitiert, das nicht akzeptabel zulasten der anderen Verbandsbereiche ging und auch rechtlich höchst fragwürdig war, also verändert werden musste. Damit besteht jetzt die Grundlage dafür, eine saubere und solide Finanzierung des Sports aufzubauen; jedenfalls solange des die Verbände mit Anglern und Castern gibt. Deswegen ist der VDSF BB auch bemüht, wieder wie einst Mitglied im LSB zu werden. Vom DAFV hat man bisher nur die Einsparmaßnahme Austritt aus dem DOSB gehört. Dass er, wenn er den Castingsport im Verband erhalten will, eine DOSB-Wiedereintrittsperspektive aufbauen muss, hat man von der Bundesebene bisher nicht gehört.
 Die richtige Frage wäre also nicht die nach den Definitionen von Leistungs- und Breitensport, sondern: Wohin will der DAFV mit seiner Sparte Casting?! Dieser Kurs ist, wenn es denn einen gibt, vollkommen unklar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



> Wohin will der DAFV mit seiner Sparte Casting?! Dieser Kurs ist, wenn es denn einen gibt, vollkommen unklar.


Und vollkommen wurscht...


----------



## torstenhtr (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*

Thomas:


> Aber vielleicht hat Torsten recht und das Thema hier ist ein anderes. Auch wenn ich nicht recht verstehe, was das Thema ist.



Hatte ich exakt einen Artikel zuvor geschrieben:



> Es ging um den Unterschied zwischen dem Breiten- und Leistungssport sowie den Artikel in der Fischwaid.



Gut, die Überschrift wurde suboptimal gewählt. 

Zu den allgemeinen Casting-Themen:


> Trotzdem ist es jetzt für den Castingsport im DAFV schwierig, den Leistungssportbetrieb fortzuführen. Das muss den Verantwortlichen auch klar gewesen sein. Leider gibt es soweit mir bekannt, keine offizielle Begründung, die veröffentlicht wäre.



Lese das Deligiertenmaterial zur HV des DAFV letztes Jahr und den Text der "Präsidentin". Dem DOSB wurde bereits letztes Jahr im September vorsorglich gekündigt; es gibt wohl eine Option auf Wiedereintritt (erscheint jedoch unrealistisch).



> Selbst dann, wenn es an dem Totalkollaps des Sports nicht schuld wäre, was unwahrscheinlich ist, muss es die politische Verantwortung übernehmen. Stattdessen klebt es an seinen Stühlen.
> Vielleicht trifft das das Thema hier besser.



Trifft nicht ganz, aber ich würde persönlich würde dieser Aussage zustimmen.

Sharpo:


> Im Grunde ist es doch für die Casting- Abteilung nun das Beste sich Selbständig zu machen.
> Der DAFV ist aus dem DOSB raus, hat sämtliche Förderungen/ Ausgaben gegen Null gestrichen...
> Um den hier diskutierten Verband gibt / gab es auch Ärger..



Wir als Abteilung eines größeren Sportvereins in Berlin sind rel. selbstständig; nur wird die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband vor allem auch benötigt, um an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen zu dürfen. 
Die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer erheben aus verschiedenen Gründen selbst Anspruch auf den Sport. U.a. weil sie wegen der Sportförderwürdigkeit Vergünstigungen und durch die Mitgliedschaft im LSB Förderungen erhalten. Dadurch ist ein eigener Verband nicht unmöglich, aber deutlich erschwert.



> Bezüglich der Fördermittel wurde doch jahrelang "betrogen".
> Es wurden Angler als Castingsportler "angegeben".
> Die fördernden Sportbunde haben genau genommen darin nicht unterschieden.
> Jeder Angelverein welcher eine 1 Mann Castinggruppe hatte bekam Fördergelder anhand der kompletten Mitgliederzahl.
> (Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre).



Wenn man hier stärker differenziert, ist hat diese Aussage einen wahren Kern. Es gibt zwei Landesverbände, der LV VDSF BB hat aktuell noch ca. 2000 Mitglieder und hatte damals auch 2000 Sportler angegeben, der DAV LAV Berlin hat aktuell noch ca. 7000 Mitglieder und ca. 1000 Sportler im Dachverband eingebracht. 

D.h. der LSB hat mit Sicherheit im Fall des LV VDSF BB alle Hühneraugen zugedrückt und nicht detailliert diese Angaben geprüft bzw. aktualisiert. Ursprünglich hatte der Verband auch eine deutlich höhere Mitgliederanzahl. Realistischer sind ca. 10% der Mitglieder, die den Castingsport ausüben; das hatte auch der ehemalige VDSF Dachverband angegeben.

Die Situation ist  momentan, dass beide Landesverbände - in Konkurrenz zueinander - sich um einen Platz im LSB bewerben. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die aktuellen Aufnahmeanträge deutlich intensiver geprüft werden. Es gilt im Fall von konkurrierender Verbände ein besonderes Aufnahmeverfahren, das in der Aufnahmeordnung festgelegt ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Thomas:
> 
> 
> Hatte ich exakt einen Artikel zuvor geschrieben:
> ...



1000 Leistungssportler im LAV B ist natürlich auch deutlich überzeichnet.
Im Wiederaufnahmeverfahren wird zu berücksichtigen sein, dass der VDSF BB bereits jahrelang LSB-Mitglied war und dass der LSB seinerzeit auf die BCAV-Gründung gedrängt hat. Dabei wurde eindeutig mit dem LSB geregelt, dass der VDSF BB im Fall der Beendigung des BCAV wieder in seine alten Rechte eingesetzt wird. Und der LAV B hat seinerzeit dieser Regelung schriftlich zugestimmt- Gegen diese Vereinbarung verstößt der LAV mit seinem jetzigen Aufnahmeantrag.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Lese das Deligiertenmaterial zur HV des DAFV letztes Jahr und den Text der "Präsidentin". Dem DOSB wurde bereits letztes Jahr im September vorsorglich gekündigt; es gibt wohl eine Option auf Wiedereintritt (erscheint jedoch unrealistisch).
> 
> Eine Option. Die gibt es immer. Aber Altivitäten oder wenigstens einen Plan?


Ist mir nicht bekannt. Wahrscheinlich auch irrelevant, da unklar ist, ob der Dachverband die nächsten 1-2 Jahre überleben wird.



> Ich denke, Sharpo meinte keine relative Unabhängigkeit, sondern einen separaten Castingverband.


Dazu hatte ich ebenfalls geschrieben, um dich zu zitieren:
Eine Option. Die gibt es immer.

Genau lesen,


> 1000 Leistungssportler im LAV B ist natürlich auch deutlich überzeichnet.


ich schrieb *Sportler*, diese könnten auch "Breitensport" ausüben.



> Dabei wurde eindeutig mit dem LSB geregelt, dass der VDSF BB im Fall der Beendigung des BCAV wieder in seine alten Rechte eingesetzt wird. Und der LAV B hat seinerzeit dieser Regelung schriftlich zugestimmt- Gegen diese Vereinbarung verstößt der LAV mit seinem jetzigen Aufnahmeantrag.


Richtig, es gab dieses Thema. Unbekannt ist mir eine Regelung zwischen LSB Berlin und LB VDSF BB - es gibt eine Vereinbarung zwischen den Verbänden LV VDSF BB und LV DAV B, das entsprechende Dokument ist auf den Seiten des Verbandes zu finden. D.h. der LV VDSF BB müsste sich mit dem LV DAV B direkt auseinandersetzen und die Rücknahme des Antrags erzwingen. Für das Aufnahmeverfahren des LSB an sich nicht relevant, es wird das Verschmelzungsverfahren geben und wurde vom LSB auch auf der Versammlung angekündigt.
Die Richtlinien zur Aufnahme im LSB wurden wohl vor einigen Jahren verschärft; das Ergebnis wird offen sein - ein direktes Einsetzen des LV VDSF BB ohne genaue Prüfung ist unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Cool - Meldung vom DAFV:
Das Castingreferat bringt jetzt schon Ergebnisse einer Tagung des Sportausschusses vom  23. bis 25. Februar 2015 in Halle ...

Hellseher?

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...port-info-1-2015-mit-unterlagen-und-hinweisen


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab da nur grob Mohnert und Klamet im Hinterkopf (ohne Gewährt), die wollten alle Castingdisziplinen haben statt nur drei oder vier und dann hiess es am Ende vom Komitee, dann eben gar nicht olympisch..


 
 Das kann ich aus meiner Wahrnehmung leider bestätigen.
 Man male sich einmal aus, was es für einen (auch ansonsten gut funktionierenden) Verband bedeuten würde, eine olympische Sportdisziplin zu haben! Das würde auch den Stellenwert des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit erhöhen.

 Die Vielzahl der Disziplinen im Castingsport, an denen krampfhaft festgehalten wird, verhindern (wie auch in anderen Sportarten) die Aufnahme in den olympischen Kreis und damit eine breitere öffentliche Wahrnehmung. Allerdings spielen bei der Vergabe von Sportfördermitteln auch die Medaillen eine Rolle. Und viele Disziplinen heißt eben auch viele Medaillen. Das deutsche Castingsportmanagement hatte nicht den Traum von Olympia, sondern den Traum des schnellen (Förder-) Geldes. Und konnte seine Position durchsetzen, weil es zugleich die Spitze des Castingweltverbandes bildete.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Du musst das noch begreifen:
Casting hat sowenig mit Angeln zu tun wie Skeet oder Trap (beides Jahrzehnte olympisch) mit der Jagd..

Und das bringt den Jägern rein gor nix........

Und genausowenig würde das olympische Casting den Anglern oder dem Angeln was bringen - nur ein paar bezahlte Funktionärsreisen mehr für organisierte Angelfischer......

Am Ende heissts högschdens noch: 
Dann braucht ihr ja keine Fische quälen, wenn ihr statt dessen casten könnt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das würde auch den Stellenwert des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit erhöhen.



Was bitte hat richtiges Angeln mit Casting zu tun?

Insofern wäre die Öffentlichkeit zum Thema Angeln genauso schlau wie vorher.Und selbst als Olympische Disziplin wäre Casting wohl eher kein Grund, den Abend in einer Sportsbar zu verbringen.

Die US Bassmaster Classics dürften mehr Zuschauer haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Castingsport im Keller?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was bitte hat richtiges Angeln mit Casting zu tun?
> 
> Insofern wäre die Öffentlichkeit zum Thema Angeln genauso schlau wie vorher.Und selbst als Olympische Disziplin wäre Casting wohl eher kein Grund, den Abend in einer Sportsbar zu verbringen.
> 
> Die US Bassmaster Classics dürften mehr Zuschauer haben.



Natürlich böte die öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit, die eine olympische Sportart in einem Angelverband hätte, eine gute Chance, anglerische Themen und Anliegen einem breiteren Publikum bekannt zu machen. Vorausgesetzt, die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit funktioniert.
Man kann die grundsätzliche Frage, ob in einem Anglerverband auch eine Sportart organisiert sein kann, natürlich mit ja oder nein beantworten. Es gibt gute Grunde dafür und dagegen. Feuerwehrverbände haben ja auch Musik organisiert, obwohl das nichts mit Löschen zu tun hat.
 Der Status quo aber ist, dass der Sport im DAFV organisiert ist. Probleme der anglerischen Interessenvertretung werden durch einen "Rauswurf" des Sports kaum gelöst. Die Probleme mit dem Castingsport können auch ohne eine Trennung gelöst werden.
Die Probleme des Castingsports - und das ist ja wohl das Thema hier - sind ebenfalls nicht leichter durch eine Trennung zu lösen. Fazit: Die Separierung ist nicht das Thema in diesem thread (wenn ich es richtig verstehe), sondern was zur Krise des Sports geführt hat und wie man die Krise beenden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Natürlich böte die öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit, die eine olympische Sportart in einem Angelverband hätte, eine gute Chance, anglerische Themen und Anliegen einem breiteren Publikum bekannt zu machen.


Wie das denn?
Casting hat doch nix mit Angeln zu tun..
Tierschutzprobleme beim Angeln über Casting in die Öffentlichkeit bringen?
Betretungsverbote über Casting in die Öffentlichkeit bringen?

Deswegen haben im Rotlichtbezirk Schuppen mit tanzenden Gummipuppen auch so viel Zuspruch gegenüber "realen" Aufführungen - aber hat ja auch irgendwie irgendwas miteinander zu tun wie Casting und Angeln auch..
Und deswegen gibts auch so viel alkoholfreien Wein - weils ja auch irgendwie Wein ist......



> wie man die Krise beenden kann.


Sollen sich mit ihrem Sportpseudoangeln einfach verbandsdmäßig selbständig machen und alle Förderung selber kassieren und zeigen was sie drauf haben.

Vertreter der "Angelfischer" sollten sich um wirklich Wichtiges für Angeln kümmern..

So wäre beiden Seiten geholfen, Krise vorbei..


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollen sich mit ihrem Sportpseudoangeln einfach verbandsdmäßig selbständig machen und alle Förderung selber kassieren und zeigen was sie drauf haben.
> 
> Vertreter der "Angelfischer" sollten sich um wirklich Wichtiges für Angeln kümmern..
> 
> So wäre beiden Seiten geholfen, Krise vorbei..



Nein. Leider nicht richtig. Die Krise hat ihre Ursache nicht darin, dass der Sport im DAFV organisiert ist. Nahezu alle Probleme, die Angler haben, würden im Falle einer Trennung weiterbestehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Aber eines wäre man los...........
Das Castingtheater...
Und dann hätten die Verbandler mehr Zeit, sich endlich mal um Angeln und Angler zu kümmern..


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber eines wäre man los...........
> Das Castingtheater...
> Und dann hätten die Verbandler mehr Zeit, sich endlich mal um Angeln und Angler zu kümmern..



Oder um fischereiwissenschaftliche Aufsätze...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

grins - der war gut ;-)))


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Thomas muss ich dich mal wieder "aufklären"  



> Du musst das noch begreifen:
> Casting hat sowenig mit Angeln zu tun wie Skeet oder Trap (beides Jahrzehnte olympisch) mit der Jagd..
> 
> Und das bringt den Jägern rein gor nix........


Das sagt dir vermutlich dein Bauchgefühl oder kennst du dich in diesem Bereich aus? Dann wäre dir das *Jagdliche Schiessen* ein Begriff. Jäger müssen sogar regelmäßiges Übungsschießen nachweisen; das Übungswerfen ist für Angler nicht Pflicht.

Dazu einige Informationen, die du gerne nachlesen kannst:

Ziele und Inhalte des jagdlichen Schiessens:
http://www.ljv-sachsen.de/index.php?id=2

Selbst "Leistungsschießen" gehört zu der Jagd und wird vom Jagdverband organisiert.

Disziplinen und Sportordnungen (zum Thema "Flinten")
http://flintenblog.de/die-disziplinen/

Dort ist nachzulesen, das Skeet & Trap auch vom DJV durchgeführt wird in einer eigenen Version. Die olympischen Versionen werden vom Deutschen Schützenbund organisiert.

Eine vergleichbare Organisation wie den Schützenbund gibt es nicht für Casting; hier hatte ich schon einmal ausgeführt das eine Vielzahl der Disziplinen dort auch von dem militärischen Bereich entstammten.

Der DJV führt selbst Wettkämpfe (Leistungsschießen) durch, http://www.jagdverband.de/content/bundesmeisterschaften



> Und genausowenig würde das olympische Casting den Anglern oder dem  Angeln was bringen - nur ein paar bezahlte Funktionärsreisen mehr für  organisierte Angelfischer......


Sehe ich wie Thomas Günther ..



> Am Ende heissts högschdens noch:
> Dann braucht ihr ja keine Fische quälen, wenn ihr statt dessen casten könnt.


Das ist jetzt aber eine aus Ängsten getriebene Argumentation .. Vielleicht sollte man sich dafür einsetzen, dass Angeln als Hobby gesellschaftlich anerkannt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> . Vielleicht sollte man sich dafür einsetzen, dass Angeln als Hobby gesellschaftlich anerkannt wird


Eben - statt Ressourcen beim Casting zu verschwenden..
Und das Bild der Jagd in der Öffentlichkeit wurde ebene NICHT durch das  sportliche Tontaubenschiessen verbessert - das bleiben auch Möder wie die Angler..

Ich hab ja nix gegen Casting, hat nur nix bei einem Verband für Angler verloren, die hätten Wichtigeres für Angler zu tun..


----------



## Carassius venator (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Thomas muss ich dich mal wieder "aufklären"
> 
> Das ist jetzt aber eine aus Ängsten getriebene Argumentation ..* Vielleicht sollte man sich dafür einsetzen, dass Angeln als Hobby gesellschaftlich anerkannt wird*.



So lange wie Gestalten im "Tarn-Fleck" und ähnlicher abenteuerlicher Bekleidung mitsamt einer halb gefüllten Kiste Bier am See sitzen, an dem die Sonntagsspaziergänger mit Kindern vorbeilaufen, und sich so gebärden, als seien sie die Helden am Wasser, wird es sicherlich nicht zu einer *"gesellschaftlichen Anerkennung"* kommen -
da müsste schon Ostern und Weihnachten auf einen Tag fallen!

Hier spricht 25 Jahre Fischereiaufsicht!


.


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Was ist denn nu' passiert?
Ich muss Torstenhtr Recht geben. Gutes Plädoyer und gute Beweisführung. Alle Trennungen von Jagen und Schießen haben den Jägern keinen Vorteil gebracht. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Natürlich kann man erfolgreich angeln, ohne Caster zu sein. Aber dass jemand ohne Wurftechnik gut angelt, ist doch ein Ammenmärchen. Ich weiß selbst aus eigener Erfahrung, wie sehr mir Wurftraining beim Fangen geholfen hat - ohne jemals Castingsportler geworden zu sein. Es ist schon etwas arrogant, wenn der Angler meint, Schein kaufen, Rute kaufen, auswerfen - perfekt. Warum verengen wir den Horrorzont?
Es wäre eine spannende Aufgabe, bei der notwendigen Neuorganisation der Angler in Deutschland infolge der fachlich und sachlich gescheiterten Fusion, die Sportler auf vernünftige Weise mit im Boot zu behalten. Und ich würde mir solche Leute wie Torsten wünschen, die sich dafür einbringen würden. Auch und gerade an verantwortlicher Stelle. Genau das ist es, was wir brauchen. Nicht Allesmögliche raus - sondern neue Leute rein. Gebt ihnen doch mal einen Vertrauensvorschuss! Lasst sie doch mal mitgestalten, ob Sport bei den Anglern bleibt oder rausgeht. Dass die "Alten" jeden Kredit verspielt haben, dürfen wir doch nicht der neuen Generation anlasten, auf die wir alle Hoffnungen bauen müssen.


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - statt Ressourcen beim Casting zu verschwenden..
> Und das Bild der Jagd in der Öffentlichkeit wurde ebene NICHT durch das sportliche Tontaubenschiessen verbessert - das bleiben auch Möder wie die Angler..
> 
> Ich hab ja nix gegen Casting, hat nur nix bei einem Verband für Angler verloren, die hätten Wichtigeres für Angler zu tun..



Also mein Lieber, nun reg Dich mal nicht künstlich wegen Ressourcenverschwendung für Casting auf, während Du überall sonst die Vorhaltung von Überressourcen ankreidest. Die Castingadministration wird auf Bundes- wie Landesebene von Spezialisten betrieben, die für Angelfragen weder geeignet sind, noch zur Verfügung stehen. Lediglich die Finanzer haben mit den Castern etwas zu akadieren, aber die treiben ja auch keine angelspezifischen Themen voran. Bedeutet: Casting entzieht keine Manpower von Anglerthemen.
 Bedeutet ferner: Weniger Casting ist nicht gleich mehr Anglervertretung. 

 Isso!

 Das Thema mag Dir ja fremd sein, wie den meisten Anglern. Aber einfache Lösungen sind, wie oft im Leben, keine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



> Es wäre eine spannende Aufgabe, bei der notwendigen Neuorganisation der Angler in Deutschland infolge der fachlich und sachlich gescheiterten Fusion, die Sportler auf vernünftige Weise mit im Boot zu behalten.


Warum?
Die haben Wichtigeres zu tun.

Sich endlich für Angeln und Angler einsetzen.

Verbandsseitig braucht kein Anglerverband die Caster - und die Caster wären clever, wenn sie sich von den DAFV-Verbanditen trennen würden.

Warum wollt ihr die denn unbedingt beim DAFV halten, wenn die vom DAFV eh nix können (weder für Angelfischer NOCH für Caster)??

Da könnten die Caster doch gleich ins Sadomaso-Studio gehen bei solchen Gelüsten..
;-))))

Lasst sie lieber frei, das wäre fair!!

Die kommen leichter raus als die organisierten Angelfischer und können sich selbständig machen - wenn sie die Chance nicht ergreifen:
Selber schuld, nicht besser verdient..
(Daher wars das auch für mich jetzt im für Angler eh sinnfreien Castingthread)



> Gebt ihnen doch mal einen Vertrauensvorschuss!


Nach allem was passiert ist, hat NIEMAND aus der Funktionärsriege und von den Hauptamtlichen im DAFV und den diesen DAFV stützenden LV, ob beim Casting oder beim Angelfischen, auch nur ansatzweise einen Vertrauensvorschuss verdient, geschweige denn auch nur ansatzweise Vertrauen.
Niemand, keiner, null, niente, nada....

Die müssen erst mal hart arbeiten und zeigen, dass man die überhaupt ohne ständige, strengste Kontrolle was machen lassen kann - die haben die organisierte Angelfischerei UND das Casting zugrunde gerichtet und dafür sollen sie nen Vertrauensvorschuss kriegen?

Sorry, nicht meine Welt.............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Also mein Lieber, nun reg Dich mal nicht künstlich wegen Ressourcenverschwendung für Casting auf, während Du überall sonst die Vorhaltung von Überressourcen ankreidest. Die Castingadministration wird auf Bundes- wie Landesebene von Spezialisten betrieben, die für Angelfragen weder geeignet sind, noch zur Verfügung stehen. Lediglich die Finanzer haben mit den Castern etwas zu akadieren, aber die treiben ja auch keine angelspezifischen Themen voran. Bedeutet: Casting entzieht keine Manpower von Anglerthemen.
> Bedeutet ferner: Weniger Casting ist nicht gleich mehr Anglervertretung


 
 Das mag ja stimmen- und unterstützt die These einmal mehr, dass Casting nichts mit angeln zu tun hat!

 @ Thorsten. Ich finde Deine Beispiele zwar schön, aber ich erkenne in dem Vergleich einen Unterschied. Die schießen alle mit echter Munition und nicht mit Platzpatronen oder machen nur "Peng Peng". 

 Beim Casting haben die nur die Angel in der Hand und das war es dann.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Thomas muss ich dich mal wieder "aufklären"
> 
> Das sagt dir vermutlich dein Bauchgefühl oder kennst du dich in diesem Bereich aus?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wo du jagst, aber ich z.B. muß keine regelmäßigen Übungsschießen nachweisen und ich kenne auch niemanden, der das müßte.
Vielleicht kannst du das ja aufklären...

Unabhängig davon, man könnte sogar darüber debattieren, warum es im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit in manchen Fällen durchaus sinnvoll sein könnte, einen Jäger über regelmäßige Übungseinheiten zu einem gleichbleibend hohen Level im praktischen Umgang mit seinen Waffen zu verpflichten, aber inwieweit die Fähigkeit des besonders Weit-oder Genauwerfens unter Wettkampfbedingungen auch nur ansatzweise im Zusammenhang mit der Ausübung der Angelei im Allgemeinen bzw. dem verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Beute im Speziellen steht, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Ich meine, als zahlendes Mitglied im Verband der Stecher alimentiere ich doch auch nicht diejenigen, die lieber fakultativ im Clubhauskeller Wixxen wollen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich meine, als zahlendes Mitglied im Verband der Stecher alimentiere ich doch auch nicht diejenigen, die lieber fakultativ im Clubhauskeller Wixxen wollen...


Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass Du Unkraut ausstechen meinen würdest, müsst ich ja schon wieder einschreiten..........................
:g:g


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

*Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten?*

weil ich nicht irgendwelche hobbies von irgendwelchen leuten zwangsfinanzieren will. 
wenn denen langweilig ist, dann können die ja angeln gehen.


----------



## torstenhtr (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

"Sten Hagelvoll":


> Ich weiß nicht, wo du jagst, aber ich z.B. muß keine regelmäßigen  Übungsschießen nachweisen und ich kenne auch niemanden, der das müßte.
> Vielleicht kannst du das ja aufklären...


Danke. Ich bin kein Jäger (interessiere mich aber gerne für das Thema) und der Satz war zu allgemeingültig / oberflächlich formuliert. Der Nachweis ist zur Zeit in der Diskussion, in der Schweiz schon üblich und z.B. im Landesforst MV notwendig, vgl. http://www.wald-mv.de/schießnachweis-1562-65-1-12-36-37-541.html .
Das war aber nicht meine Argumentation; ich fand hierzu nur interessant, dass es entsprechende Verordnungen gibt.
Ich bin schon sehr verwundert, das ich als Nichtjäger hiervon mehr Kenntnis besitze und den Erklärbär spielen muss ..

Der Kern meiner Argumentation war, dass der Jagdverband eben nicht das Übungsschießen sowie Wettbewerbe im Schießen vollständig an die Sportschützen ausgelagert hat. Wenigstens Dr. Thomas Günther hat das verstanden.



> Ich meine, als zahlendes Mitglied im Verband der Stecher alimentiere ich  doch auch nicht diejenigen, die lieber fakultativ im Clubhauskeller  Wixxen wollen...


Danke für das Kopfkino |bigeyes aber dieses Wissensgebiet überlasse ich doch sehr gerne dir.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Das Problem der Querfinanzierung des Castingsports scheint ja vorerst weitgehend behoben; es muss natürlich darauf geachtet werden, dass es künftig nicht wieder entsteht.
Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass Castingsportler auch zahlende Mitglieder sind, die von ihrem Verband etwas erwarten dürfen. 
Soweit ich sehe, gibt es im Sport keine Bestrebungen, diese Sparte aus dem DAFV herauszunehmen. Die Diskussion darüber ist also etwas "akademisch". Klar ist, dass ohne den Castingsport keine Mitgliedschaft in den Sportbünden möglich wäre, da Angeln als Sport nicht anerkannt ist. Dann müssen zwar keine Beiträge bezahlt werden, es gibt dann aber auch keine institutionellen Verbandszuwendungen mehr.
Der Hinweis sei erlaubt, dass die allermeisten Caster, die ich kenne, auch (fleißige) Angler sind. Und der Sport rekrutiert am meisten Nachwuchs aus der Anglerschaft.
So ganz banal ist die Sache nicht - und sollte unabhängig von der theoretischen Diskussion über eine Spaltung geführt werden. Solange die Sportfinanzen transparent und gerecht organisiert sind, sehe ich für eine Abspaltung keine Mehrheiten, weder unter den Sportlern, noch unter den Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gaaaanz toll, jetzt macht der DAFV über die HNA auch noch Werbung für* "Angeln ohne Fisch und Wasser"* unter dem Titel* "Angeln ganz ohne Fische"*:
http://www.hna.de/kassel/angeln-ganz-ohne-fische-5079766.html

Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglern Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und ihr Präsidium wirds freuen..........

Die haben doch den Schuss echt noch nicht gehört............

*Ich WILL ANGELN MIT WASSER UND FISCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*CASTING ist KEIN ANGELN!!!!!!!!*

*Angeln ist, als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur – auch nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, sowie der Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Fische zur Verwertung entnehmen zu können, wo das erlaubt ist. *

Aber auch da wird wieder kein Dementi und keine Richtigstellung seitens des DAFV kommen, wetten?

Wenn die erstmal alle Angler zu Abknüpplern und dann zu Castern mit Angeln ohne Fisch und Wasser gemacht haben, kann das Präsidium des Naturschutzverbandes DAFV sicher auch wieder besser schlafen - dem Tierschutz sei dann ja Genüge getan mit Casting als "Angeln" ohne Fisch und Wasser.........

Ja, früher hatten wir mal den Kotzsmilie.........


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ob da nicht ein wenig viel rein interpretiert wird?

Liest sich für mich wie ein ganz normaler Bericht über diese Weitwurfmeisterschaft, die es ja nicht zum ersten mal gibt. 

Ich lese nichts wodurch ich mich als "Angler mit Fisch und Wasser" angegriffen fühle. 

Auch wird dieses Angeln nicht angeprangert oder vermittelt, es wäre durch solch Weitwurfübungen zu ersetzen. 

Ich würde es nicht unbedingt als Werbung dafür einstufen, sondern als stinknormalen Bericht um die Blätter voll zu kriegen. 

Klar bringt so ein Bericht wie jeder andere auch ein wenig Werbung mit sich, doch ich denke wohl gleichermaßen für die Angelei an sich als auch für diese Weitwurfmeisterschaft. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ganz einfach:
Angeln ist MIT Fisch und Wasser.

Casting ist KEIN Angeln!!

Wer Casting als "Angeln" verkauft oder akzeptiert, darf sich später nicht wundern, wenn das als Ersatz fürs "Fische quälen" kommt..

Nix gegen Casting..

Aber Casting ist KEIN Angeln!!!!!

Und ich WILL angeln..

Und ein "Angelfischerverband" sollte sich vielleicht mal mehr um die Besserstellung des Angelns kümmern als um "Angeln ohne Fisch und Wasser"........


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Wortspielerei wenn man mich fragt. 

Genau genommen unterscheiden Casting und Angeln zwei Sachen, man hat kein Wasser und keinen Fisch. Daher liegt es nahe, es "Angeln ohne Fisch und Wasser" zu nennen.

Wo ich dir recht gebe, der Verband sollte mehr für die Besserstellung der Angler unternehmen, trotzdem würd ich in solche Berichte nicht zu viel rein interpretieren.

Da gibt es weitaus drastischere Themen, worüber man sich aufregen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Angeln ist Fische fangen wollen.

Angeln ohne Fisch und Wasser gibt es nicht.

Casting ist Casting und eben NICHT "Angeln" ohne Fisch und Wasser 

Wenn die erstmal alle Angler zu Abknüpplern und dann zu Castern mit "Angeln ohne Fisch und Wasser" gemacht haben, kann das Präsidium des Naturschutzverbandes DAFV sicher auch wieder besser schlafen - dem Tierschutz sei dann ja Genüge getan mit Casting als "Angeln" ohne Fisch und Wasser.........


PS:
Zu oft ist aus Worten schon Politik geworden - meist durch gute Schützerlobby gegen Angler und das Angeln.

Gute Lobbyarbeit für Angler wäre auch das richtige einsetzen von Worten bzw. das entgegentreten wenn das wie hier so augenscheinlich falsch wiedergegeben wird - mit der genannten daraus folgenden Gefahr.


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

So wie du das beschreibst, hört sich das so an, als hätte dieser Bericht den Weltuntergang eingeleitet. 



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Da gibt es weitaus drastischere Themen, worüber man sich aufregen kann.



Spart Energie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Ein Mosaik besteht halt aus vielen Steinen, ein schlechtes wie der DAFV halt aus vielen schlechten - unter anderem diesem ..
Wir berichten und kommentieren das.
Weiterhin.-.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, früher hatten wir mal den Kotzsmilie.........



In diesem Fall könntet Ihr alternativ auch den :flush Smilie als Ersatz bemühen......

Ich habe nichts gegen Casting, als Ergänzung / Erweiterung zum Angeln.
Habe sogar unserer 7-jährigen Tochter mit diesen 'Trockenübungen' das Werfen fürs 'richtige' Angeln beigebracht.
Und vor einigen Jahrzehnten hatte ich die Ehre, einen der ganz großen des Castings als Mentor für die Sportfischerprüfung zu haben ( so wie Offense80 ).
Aber die Vorstellung, nur noch auf der grünen Wiese ein 7,5 gr. tropfenförmiges Etwas auf eine Zielscheibe zu platzieren...... #d#d#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Daher liegt es nahe, es "Angeln ohne Fisch und Wasser" zu nennen.



Darum nennen die Schützenvereine ihr Hobby auch " Jagen ohne Wild und Wald".


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hallo,

als Altcaster (ich habe es in meiner Jugend von Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er Jahre aktiv betrieben) sage ich auch, dass Casting kein Angeln ist.
Jedoch ist es auch ein gutes Training für das Fliegen-und Spinnfischen. Wo hätte man z.B. damals bei uns das Fliegenwerfen lernen sollen.
Viele aus unserer Jugendgruppe damals entschieden sich eben durch das Casting auch für das Fliegenfischen sowie für das damals bei weitem nicht so populäre Spinnfischen. Natürlich merkte man schon sehr schnell, dass ein guter Werfer noch lange kein guter Fischer ist, aber der Grundstein war eben durch das Casting gelegt und Spass machte es bei den Turnieren auch. Aber wie schon Eingangs erwähnt Angeln ist es nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Casting, als Ergänzung / Erweiterung zum Angeln.


Ich hab auch nix gegen Leistungs-Schach (verbessert die Konzentration beim Angeln), Walking bis Marathon (Ausdauer ist super für Angler) oder Rhönradsport (würde sicheres Gleichgewicht auf wackeliger Steinpackung fördern) oder ...

Die sollen das mal alle machen -* aber eben auch selbst finanzieren!
Es ist ein absolutes NoGo, dass ich als Angler diese Castingsch***e  (mit-)finanziere.*

Und Frau Dr. kann sich ihren Ausspruch, _"Casting ist der Wettkampf der Angler"_ in ....selbstzensiert.
Der Wettkampf der Angler ist Wettangeln.


----------



## ronny62 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Turnierwurfsport gibt es mittlerweile  
seit über 20 Jahren und nun haben einige Unwissende was gefunden
woran sie sich hochziehen können.Keine Ahnung aber gegen alles was mit dem DAFV zu tun hat schlecht machen.Ich war dort und habe teilgenommen
und es war wie jedes Jahr eine super Veranstaltung,die euch unwissenden
nichts gekostet hat.


----------



## Jose (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Weil man nix bezahlt, was man nicht bestellt hat.

basta!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hallo,

die Formulierung: "Casting ist der Wettkampf der Angler" ist sicher nicht zutreffend. Allerdings ist die Bezeichnung "Castingsch***e" auch nicht angebracht. Ich habe damals vom Casting profitiert und wenn ich am Wasser sehe wie erbärmlich schlecht mancher Angler wirft, da täte dem einen oder anderen etwas "Trockentraining" auch gut.
Der Aussage: "Der Wettkampf der Angler ist das Wettangeln" kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Erstens ist das bei uns in Bayern verboten (wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht weiss ich nicht und interessiert mich auch nicht weiter) und Zweitens Suche ich beim Angeln Entspannung und Erholung und möchte mir durch einen "Wettkampf" keinen unnötigen Stress machen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Wettkampf der Angler ist Wettangeln.



Wie gerne ich dieses Statement von Dir unterschreiben würde.... aber seit Jahren nicht mehr darf #q

Ist schon zu lange her und ich werde alt + senil, aber ich meine, daß es zu Zeiten 'meiner' Sportfischerprüfung in HH einen Zusatz gab, daß man beim Casting 30 von 100 Pkt. machen musste und ab 50+ Pkt. erst die Erlaubnis bekam, mit Kunstködern angeln zu dürfen ?!?
Ich kriege es echt nicht mehr zusammen, aber irgend so 'nen Quatsch gab es schon in den 80'ern.
( des letzten Jahrtausends..... )
In dem Zeitraum gab es in HH auch ein Jugendwettangeln ( jährlich im Herbst - Oorthkatenpokal ?!? ), wo Angelplatzierung und vorheriges Castingergebnis in Summe gewertet wurden.
Habe ich immer gehasst, weil ich mir mein Angelergebnis immer mit dem Castingergebnis versaut habe ..... :c


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Formulierung: "Casting ist der Wettkampf der Angler" ist sicher nicht zutreffend. Allerdings ist die Bezeichnung "Castingsch***e" auch nicht angebracht. Ich habe damals vom Casting profitiert und wenn ich am Wasser sehe wie erbärmlich schlecht mancher Angler wirft, da täte dem einen oder anderen etwas "Trockentraining" auch gut.
> Der Aussage: "Der Wettkampf der Angler ist das Wettangeln" kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Erstens ist das bei uns in Bayern verboten (wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht weiss ich nicht und interessiert mich auch nicht weiter) und Zweitens Suche ich beim Angeln Entspannung und Erholung und möchte mir durch einen "Wettkampf" keinen unnötigen Stress machen.
> ...




Jaja..is klar. Nennt man bei euch Hegefischen. 
Und findet fast jedes Wochenende mit "grosser Angler- Prominenz" statt.  :q


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hallo Sharpo,

das "fast jedes Wochenende" stattfindende "Hegefischen" findet bei uns einmal im Jahr statt, heisst Königsfischen, von grosser Prominenz habe ich da noch nichts mitbekommen und ist auch nur erlaubt, weil es traditionell begründet ist. Jeder Angler darf nur einen Fisch zur Abwaage  bringen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## m-spec (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Habe ich immer gehasst, weil ich mir mein Angelergebnis immer mit dem Castingergebnis versaut habe ..... :c



Danke dafür.Bestätigt mich in meiner Meinung und Beobachtungen über 2 Dekaden.


----------



## ronny62 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hallo José
Das braucht niemand für uns bestellen.
Es geht euch doch angeblich nur um das Geld der Angler


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



ronny62 schrieb:


> ... eine super Veranstaltung,die euch unwissenden nichts gekostet hat.


Bitte lies doch mal Posting Nr. 1 in diesem Thread oder informier dich anderweitig über die Posten, die vom DAFV für Casting bereitgestellt werden.
Ich sollte lieber "beseitegeschafft" statt "bereitgestellt" sagen, denn diese Knete wird von den organisierten _Anglern_ für Casting _zweckentfremdet_!



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals vom Casting profitiert...


Mir ist das völlig wurscht, ob du Casting oder Synchronschwimmen magst.
Ich will beides nicht für andere bezahlen!
Von den Beiträgen der Angler soll _das Angeln_ gefördert werden - und sonst gar nix.



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wie gerne ich dieses Statement von Dir unterschreiben würde.... aber seit Jahren nicht mehr darf #q


Naa, im Ausland spielt der DAFV doch gern noch den Förderer des Wettangelns, auch wenn es ab jetzt über den DSAV läuft. Da profitiert zwar nur noch eine kleine Elite von... 

Es ist einfach zum Kotzen, wie die Verbandsbanditen das Angeln um den Wettbewerb kastriert haben.
Das waren sie nicht allein, schon klar, aber sie haben kräftig dabei geholfen.
Und dann kommt diese ***** daher und faselt in Interviews von "Casting als dem Wettbewerb der Angler".
Ich darf nicht deutlich schreiben, was ich von der halte.


----------



## ronny62 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

José
Es kann aber nicht sein das Castingsport den es seit über 40 Jahren
gibt plötzlich nichts mehr mit Angeln zutun haben soll. Da sind nur
einige wenige die das glauben,weil die keine Ahnung haben.
Ihr könnt ja mal zu einer DM kommen und darüber reden und euch
die Sache anschauen.Ihr bekommt doch keine 10 Leute zusammen.


----------



## ronny62 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Na es gibt nur 2-3 die sich über Casting und Turnierwurfsport 
aufregen und der Oberhetzer schläft schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



ronny62 schrieb:


> und der Oberhetzer schläft schon.


Guten Morgen ;-)))

Fakten helfen:
Ausgaben DAFV laut vorgelegter Bilanzen/Abrechnungen 2013.

Und 2014 lt. Haushaltsplan (da die immer noch keinen Abschluss für 2014 vorgelegt haben). 

Da sieht man, was denen wirklich wichtig ist.

Und was die organisierten Angelfischer fürs Casting zahlen mussten (siehe vor allem Vergleich zur nun wirklich wichtigen Europaarbeit....)..

Ausgaben Casting:
2013: 120.698,23 €
2014: ..85.500,00 €

Ausgaben Europaarbeit:
2013: ...7.953,75 €
2014: .10.000 €

Ausgaben Fischen:
2013: .76.672,23 €
2014: .72.200,00 €

Ausgaben Hauptversammlung: 
2013: .70.308,62 €
2014: .30.000,00 €

Siehe auch Kohle für behinderte Angler:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298692


----------



## Rotbart (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



ronny62 schrieb:


> José
> Es kann aber nicht sein das Castingsport den es seit über 40 Jahren
> gibt plötzlich nichts mehr mit Angeln zutun haben soll. Da sind nur
> einige wenige die das glauben,weil die keine Ahnung haben.
> ...


 
Was hat denn nun Castingsport mit dem Angeln zu tun? Doch wohl nur, dass er mit angelähnlichen Ruten ausgeübt wird - oder?

Zitate aus www.castingsport.de (Was ist Casting)

[edit by Admin: kein wörtliches zitieren]

Das ist doch Beweis genug, dass selbst die Caster sich nicht mehr als Angler sehen und der Bezug zum Beutetier "Fisch" im Castingsport völlig abhanden gekommen ist.
*Wieso dann ein Anglerverband für eine "eigenständige" Sportart zahlen muss/soll, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.*

Zugegebener Weise scheinen die Jungs von der Seite "Castingsport.de" über eine gesunde Portion Humor zu verfügen. Zumindest lassen das weitere Zitate vermuten:
*"Der Castingsport ist damit die hohe Schule des Angelns."*
*;+;+*

Was denn nun??? Eine eigeneständige Sportart sein wollen, aber gleichzeitig die "hohe Schule" einer anderen Sportart zu sein, ist schon eigenartig.
Nicht mit der "dümmlichen Frage nach dem Fisch" konfrontiert werden wollen, aber die hohe Schule der Jagd nach dem Fisch sein zu wollen???


Bemerkenswert auch:
[edit by Admin: kein wörtliches zitieren]]

Bei allem Respekt - es hat schon etwas wunderliches, diese "eigenständige Sportart". 

Und krönender Abschluss:
"Als größtenteils unbeachtete Randsportart jedoch bekommen wir, besonders im eigenen Lande, nur zu oft die mangelnde Toleranz gegenüber Minderheiten zu spüren, die erfolgreich verhindert, daß wir Deutschen im Ausland nicht so beliebt sind, wie es uns recht wäre."

Nach eingehender Lektüre verwundert mich der Castingsport noch viel mehr, als vorher. Aber eines ist gewachsen:
*Die Sicherheit, dass Casting ein eigenständiger Sport ist, der mit dem Angeln nichts (mehr) gemein hat.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Auch wenn Du recht hast:
Kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte/Grafiken/Bilder bei uns, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren, nicht wörtlich...


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> das "fast jedes Wochenende" stattfindende "Hegefischen" findet bei uns einmal im Jahr statt, heisst Königsfischen, von grosser Prominenz habe ich da noch nichts mitbekommen und ist auch nur erlaubt, weil es traditionell begründet ist. Jeder Angler darf nur einen Fisch zur Abwaage  bringen.
> 
> ...




Schön das es bei euch im Verein nur 1x im Jahr stattfindet und Königsfischen heisst.
Aber ich habe aktuell diverse Einladungen zum Hegefischen in Bayern hier vorliegen.
Und glaube mir, da wird nicht der schwerste Fisch nur gewertet.
Volles Brimburium welches laut Finanzbehörde eigentlich etc..


----------



## Rotbart (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du recht hast:
> Kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte/Grafiken/Bilder bei uns, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren, nicht wörtlich...


 
Danke für die Korrektur, ging davon aus, dass die auszugsweisen Zitate noch gedeckt sind. Werds mir merken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Juristisch: Ja

Boardregeln: Nein

Wenn ichs redaktionell mache:
Ja..

Bei normalen Postings:
Nein..


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



ronny62 schrieb:


> Na es gibt nur 2-3 die sich über Casting und Turnierwurfsport
> aufregen und der Oberhetzer schläft schon.




Warum sollten Angler welche die Mehrheit im DAFV bestellen die wenigen Casting- Sportbetreiber finanzieren?
Das erklär doch bitte mal. 
Nur weil etwas bereits seit 50 Jahren so ist? War schon immer so? Das ist das Argument? Wird Zeit solche Missstände endlich zu beheben.
Und der Behinderten- Angelsport wird im DAFV gecancelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Eben, dazu die Fakten:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ;-)))
> 
> Fakten helfen:
> Ausgaben DAFV laut vorgelegter Bilanzen/Abrechnungen 2013.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



ronny62 schrieb:


> Hallo José
> Das braucht niemand für uns bestellen.
> Es geht euch doch angeblich nur um das Geld der Angler



Euch doch auch.


Ihr würdet richtig dumm aus der Wäsche schauen wenn euch die Gelder der Angler nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (4. August 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

im Endeffekt war es ein missglückter Versuch sich vom Castingsport mit Verzicht der Sportfördergelder zu trennen...


----------



## Brotfisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Auf den Verbandsebenen bestand zu keiner Zeit die Absicht, den Castingsport aus dem Verband zu drängen. An der Basis der Mitglieder mag das anders sein, aber es hat sich eben nirgendwo in Wahl- und Abstimmungsergebnissen gezeigt. Ich kenne aus meiner langjährigen aktiven Zeit nicht einen einzigen Antrag auf Abspaltung des Castingsports.
Vermutlich handelt es sich wieder um den untauglichen Versuch, die Schuld wieder ausschließlich bei den anderen, den Nichtcastern zu suchen. 
Der "Verzicht auf Fördergelder" war gar keiner. Er ergab sich als Folge aus dem Scheitern der Fortführung des BCAV. Und die ist daran gescheitert, weil der Castingsport zu keinem wirklichen Kompromiss bereit war, der es den Verantwortlichen ermöglicht hätte, einer Fortführung zuzustimmen. Das Präsidium des LV muss eben das Wohl aller Mitglieder im Auge haben und nicht allein das des Castings. Die finanziellen Belastungen durch den Castingsport waren aber so hoch, dass sie gegenüber den anderen Sparten nicht mehr zu verantworten war.
Abspaltung hat es lediglich von Seiten des Castingsports selber gegeben. Nach meinen Informationen sind sämtliche Leistungssportvereine aus dem LV ausgetreten. Loyalität zum eigenen Verband steht da wohl eher nicht im Kurs. Warum dann aber der LV immer noch einen Vizepräsidenten hat, der ausschließlich für den dort nicht mehr existierenden Leistungssport tätig ist (den Breitensport versuchen jetzt die Angler selbst zu organisieren), wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben. Vermutlich geht es dabei vor allem darum, illoyale Unverschämtheiten in Jahresberichten zu verbreiten.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (12. August 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Also..

Man hört so oft hier im Forum "Ausgaben für den Castingsport" etc..., nun sollte man stets die Einnahmen die durch diesen reinkamen (!) bedenken. Insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit im DAVF...etc... ich bin gespannt.
Was den ehemaligen Westberliner Verband angeht, kann man nur erahnen, muss dieser sich noch mal ( oder schon wieder) mit dem östlichen zusammensetzen, um eine Förderwürdigkeit zu erhalten.

Ob es peinlich ist? Ja, weil sich einige wohl eine differente Situation ausgerechnet haben und viele Seiten einer neu definierte Satzung hätten sparen können.

Nun denn..your point:



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der "Verzicht auf Fördergelder" war gar keiner. Er ergab sich als Folge aus dem Scheitern der Fortführung des BCAV. Und die ist daran gescheitert, weil der Castingsport zu keinem wirklichen Kompromiss bereit war, der es den Verantwortlichen ermöglicht hätte, einer Fortführung zuzustimmen. Das Präsidium des LV muss eben das Wohl aller Mitglieder im Auge haben und nicht allein das des Castings. Die finanziellen Belastungen durch den Castingsport waren aber so hoch, dass sie gegenüber den anderen Sparten nicht mehr zu verantworten war.
> Abspaltung hat es lediglich von Seiten des Castingsports selber gegeben. Nach meinen Informationen sind sämtliche Leistungssportvereine aus dem LV ausgetreten. Loyalität zum eigenen Verband steht da wohl eher nicht im Kurs. Warum dann aber der LV immer noch einen Vizepräsidenten hat, der ausschließlich für den dort nicht mehr existierenden Leistungssport tätig ist (den Breitensport versuchen jetzt die Angler selbst zu organisieren), wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben. Vermutlich geht es dabei vor allem darum, illoyale Unverschämtheiten in Jahresberichten zu verbreiten.



Du kannst hier nicht im Ernst von einer "Loyalität" sprechen, zumal den Leistungssportlern ( die scheinbar im LAV Präsidium so genannt werden, weil sie mehr als 3 Disziplinen werfen) der Zugang ( soweit mir bekannt ist) zu ALLEN LAV Wettkämpfen gesperrt ist. Nun, deiner Meinung nach sollte ein Bundesligaspieler, der nicht in der 2.Liga spielen darf, nicht die Liga wechseln.

Ich merke, einige sind wahre Sportsfreunde. Schade.

Ich würde bei der Mehrheit der organisierten Vereinsangler sicherlich nicht in Ungnade fallen, wenn ich behaupte, dass man den Castingsport ausgliedern soll. Auf welche Art dieser Versuch nun geschehen ist ( DOSB/LSB etc) ist mehr als traurig.


Wenn hier Landesverbände nicht in der Lage sind produktiv und neutral für einen Fortbestand des Dachverbandes zu stimmen, werden sie bluten (müssen). Auch die Angler.#c


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (12. August 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Noch ein informativer Punkt zum LAV Berlin aus finanzieller Sicht: durch die Anmietung einer neuen Höhle, wurde Vertragliches (Kündigungsfrist für die alte G-Stelle) übersehen, und man musste eine doppelte Geschäftsführung (Miete) finanzieren. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Sharpo (12. August 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Offensichtlich haben die Ausgaben überwogen.

Und wer ist der DAVF?

Solltest Du DAFV meinen, Castingsport hat keinen EInfluss auf die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV.
Als "anerkannter" Naturschutzverband hat man andere Ziele die für eine Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit ausreichen.


----------



## Brotfisch (13. August 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Also..
> 
> Ob es peinlich ist? Ja, weil sich einige wohl eine differente Situation ausgerechnet haben und viele Seiten einer neu definierte Satzung hätten sparen können.
> 
> ...



Man kann es "peinlich" nennen, aber dann bitte auch konkret für wen? Das LV-Präsidium ist wirklich mit seinen Kompromissangeboten bis über die Grenze des meiner Meinung nach Verantwortbaren hinausgegangen, um den Leistungssport in seiner bisherigen Form zu erhalten. An der "Rettung" des BCAV hat sich das Sportmanagement nicht beteiligt, weil man darauf spekulierte, weiterhin alleine über die Maximalförderung verfügen zu können und am Ende doch alles gut gehen würde. Das war ja auch der Gedanke bei den beiden Anträgen an die LV-Vollversammlung: Weiter so wie bisher - keine Kontrolle durch den LV. Ob letzterer pleite geht, ist egal.

Loyalität? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das von Dir dargestellte Problem richtig verstanden habe. Eigentlich ist es doch üblich, dass wer bei Dortmund spielt (und bezahlt wird), nicht für den FCB aufläuft. Aber ich will mich daran nicht aufhalten. Wenn die VDSF-BB-Castingvereine meinen, im konkurrierenden Landesanglerverband Berlin mehr Geld zu bekommen, dann gibt es eigentlich kaum wirksame Argumente, sie zu halten. Und so hat es sich dann auch entwickelt. Darüber kann sich jeder seine eigene Bewertung zurechtlegen. Wenn man sich dafür entscheidet, des Geldes wegen den eigenen Heimatverband zu verlassen, ist das formal ein gutes Recht; wer dabei dann aber noch öffentlich seinen bisherigen Verband anklagt und beschimpft, der ist dann schon in meinen Augen nicht nur geschmacklos, sondern ziemlich neben der Kappe.

Zurück zum Thema "Ausgliederung". Das haben weder die beiden Landesverbände, noch das Sportmanagement beabsichtigt. Natürlich könnte das Sportmanagement jetzt, da sich VDSF BB und LAV B jetzt um eine Wiederaufnahme in den Landessportbund bemühen, einen eigenen Verband grün den und einen dritten Antrag stellen. Von derartigen Bemühungen habe ich bislang nichts gehört. So dass ich davon ausgehe, dass man künftig wieder unter eines der beiden LV-Dächer schlüpfen möchte, je nachdem, wer den LSB-Zuschlag erhält. Irgendwie muss diese Konstruktion für das Sportmanagement attraktiv (lukrativ?) sein. 
Nein, die Abspaltungs-Theorie ist für mich nichts weiter als Legendenbildung: "_Die Angler haben uns nie gemocht und lassen uns jetzt ohne Förderung im Regen stehen"_. Schön eingängig, aber falsch. Weswegen stellt der LV dann einen Wiederaufnahmeantrag?! Sollte es nicht zu einer Re-Integration des Leistungssports im Verband und zu einer Wiederaufnahme in den LSB kommen, dann zahlen die Angler dafür nicht die Zeche, denn sie bekommen dann so viel Förderung wie zuvor während der Praxis des BCAV in den letzten Jahren. Die Zeche zahlen die Sportler. Die dann nur eine Förderung erhalten, wenn sie separat im LSB aufgenommen werden.

Zu den Einnahmen: Natürlich gab es Einnahmen, aber die kamen ausschließlich dem Leistungssport zugute. Der allgemeine LV-Haushalt hatte davon nichts. "Durchlaufender Posten" war das Mantra des Sportvizepräsidenten. Wären diese Einnahmen weggefallen, wären sie ausschließlich beim Sport weggefallen. Das gilt auch für die Verbandszuwendung, also die institutionelle Förderung nicht von Sportveranstaltungen, sondern eben des Verbandes, denn diese ist dem LV gar nicht mehr zugute gekommen, sondern vom Sportmanagement einkassiert worden.

Doppelte Geschäftsstellenmiete: Shit happens, könnte man sagen, aber ein wenig peinlich ist das im Hinblick auf die erheblichen vermeidbaren Kosten doch.


----------



## Jose (13. August 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

ich sags nochmal: weil casting nix mit angeln zu tun hat. ebensowenig wie knecht ruprecht, trotz rute


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Dieser sehr erfolgreiche Thread zur Castingfinanzierung, der lebhafte Diskussionen und scharfe Konfliktlinien hervorgebracht hat, aber auch unglaublich viele Hitcounts, ist _erst_ gut zwei Jahre alt (mir kam es viel länger her vor).

Die Diskussion war heftig, aber auch sehr interessant und ich glaube, sie hat bei einigen, auch bei Dr. Eisenfaust, dazu geführt, sich einmal Gedanken zu machen. Es ist ja ein Übel, immer das denken zu müssen, was einem der unmittelbare Vereinsvorsitzende/ Trainer vorbellt. Das ist - schon für sich genommen - ein Fortschritt.

Was ist seither im Bereich Castingsport in verbandsstruktureller Hinsicht passiert? Da der Leitartikel sich auf die Finanzierung in Berlin bezog, fange ich mit dem Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg an (VDSF BB):

- Der gemeinsame Dachverband mit dem dem LAV Berlin ("BCAV") ist durch den energischen Einsatz des VDSF BB beendet worden; keiner der regionalen Anglerverbände ist derzeit Mitglied im Landessportbund und keiner erhält Sportfördermittel. Wiederaufnahmeanträge sind gestellt.
- Der Spitzensport im VDSF BB ist, soweit ersichtlich, verschwunden, die Leistungsträgervereine mit ihren Sportlern überwiegend zur ehemaligen Konkurrenz übergetreten. Es findet nur noch ein knapp finanzierter Breitensportbetrieb "nebenher" statt, der natürlich nicht an die alten sportlichen Leistungen anknüpfen kann. Wichtig: Dieses ist eine Feststellung, die sich zwangsläufig aus dem notwendigen Ausscheiden aus dem LSB ergibt - und keineswegs ein Vorwurf an das amtierende Präsidium. Man sollte Spitzensport fördern - aber nur, wenn man sich das leisten kann. Der Abstieg in die "dritte Liga" war zwangsläufig und sehenden Auges, aber unvermeidlich, weil die Kassen geplündert waren.
- Der für die Entwicklung der Castingsportfinanzkrise, den Zusammenbruch des BCAV und für das Verschwinden des Spitzensports in Berlin Hauptverantwortliche im VDSF BB war der damalige "Vizepräsident für Castingsport", Kurt Klamet.
- Der jetzige Vizepräsident für Castingsport heißt Kurt Klamet. Die "Rumpf-Berichte", die er für die Jahreshauptversammlungen vorlegt, lassen keinerlei Aktivitäten zur Lösung der Probleme oder zur Verbesserung der Situation erkennen. Es handelt sich nicht viel mehr um copy and paste der Casting-Referenten-Berichte. Jedweder strategischer Ansatz: Fehlanzeige.
- Im Bundesverband ist die Förderung des Spitzensports analog Berlin durch Austritt aus dem DOSB ebenfalls dramatisch eingebrochen. Aufgrund der wenigen öffentlich zugänglichen Angaben ist eine Einschätzung der Kosten und des Verhältnisses zwischen Spitzen- und Breitensport kaum möglich. In der Berichterstattung des DAFV nimmt der Castingsport einen deutlich geringeren Raum ein - in den Finanzdaten sowieso. Dem Vernehmen nach wird die Situation für den Castingsspitzensport in Deutschland als existenzbedrohlich empfunden; ich kann das nicht einschätzen. Aber von einem Plan, die Krise mit einer vielleicht auch mehrjährigen Strategie zu überwinden, hat keiner aus der Szene gehört. Ein solcher Plan wäre aber angesichts der zugespitzten Situation erforderlich. Und er müsste aus dem Verantwortungsbereich des Bundesvizepräsidenten für Castingsport kommen. (Hinweis für Befürworter der Castingabspaltung: Nicht weiterlesen - ist ein anderes Thema).
- Vizepräsident des DAFV für Castingsport ist gerade neu gewählt: Kurt Klamet.
- Beide Funktionen übt K. Klamet bereits seit mindestens den 90er Jahren aus. Eine Tiefenprüfung über das Finanzgebahren in diesen Bereichen fand zu keinem Zeitpunkt statt, wie auch keine Überprüfung des Dopingcontroll-Managements, das durch den Vizepräsidenten zu verantworten ist.
- K. Klamet ist noch immer Präsident des Weltverbandes.

Ich möchte einen Punkt festhalten: K. Klamet hat sich außerhalb geschlossener Gremiensitzungen zu keinem Zeitpunkt öffentlich zu den auch gegen ihn direkt erhobenen Vorwürfen geäußert, obwohl die Kritik an ihm durchaus die Medienöffentlichkeit erreicht hat. Ein schwarzer Fleck, der auf das gesamte DAFV-Präsidium und auf die DAFV-Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan fällt. Ich frage: Ist Vertuschen Ihre Zukunftsstrategie?

Wir haben im Castingsport in Deutschland tolle Erfolge erzielt und viele davon fallen in die frühen Amtsjahre der Tätigkeit von Vizepräsident Klamet. Das System, das dahinterstand, ich meine weniger das sportliche, sondern das finanziell-administrative System, ist für Menschen außerhalb der Castingwelt eine black box, ein closed shop, über welches eine übergeordnete Kontrolle zu keinem Zeitpunkt ausgeübt wurde. Beweisbar ist, dass die Jahreshauptversammlungen in mindestens einem Fall bewusst getäuscht worden sind - nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzungen waren Täuschengen der Kontrollgremien eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme.

Summa summarum: Die krummen "Geschäfte" des Castingsportmanagements sind weitgehend zusammengebrochen, aber das "Castingsportmanagement" ist jedenfalls auf der Spitzenebene ist weiterhin in Amt (weniger in Würden), quasi in der Lauerstellung auf finanziell bessere Zeiten. Es ist bedauererlich, dass der DAFV nicht die Kraft besitzt, nach so vielen Jahren hier endlich mal richtig für Ordnung zu Sorgen. Das fällt auf das geschäftsführende Präsidium insgesamt zurück, zumal es einer Erneuerung des Spitzensports, in welcher Verbandsformation auch immer, sehr im Wege steht. Die Präsidentin hat hier durchaus die Gesamtverantwortung und sollte sich des Themas endlich einmal annehmen. Das Amt des DAFV-Präsidentin ist ja kein Frühstücksdirektorat, sondern mit harter, inhaltlicher Arbeit verbunden - so wie wir das allesamt begriffen haben, als ich zum Vizepräsidenten des VDSF gewählt wurde. Das schließt eben auch Verantwortung für den Castingsportbereich mit ein - aber davon habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört.
Steinewerfen - Glashaus? Ich habe als Präsident des LV Berlin-Brandenburgs in den ersten Jahren höchstwahrscheinlich dem Castingsport zu viel Freiheiten (zu wenig Kontrolle) angedeihen lassen, weil ich mich voll auf die Themen Fischen, Gewässer und auch auf die dringend überfällige Verbesserung der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geworfen habe. Daher möchte ich der wiedergewählten Präsidentin dringend empfehlen, das Castingthema nicht zu ignorieren. Hier lauert einiges.

Bin ich zu diplomatisch, zu unkonkret für manchen Leser?
OK. Ich fordere den DAFV aus, die Finanzen im Geschäftsbereich Castingsport seit Amtsübernahme durch Vizepräsident K. Klamet tiefenprüfen zu lassen und der JHV darüber einen überprüfbaren Gesamtbericht vorzulegen. Zugleich fordere ich, dass das IOC die Praxis der Dopingkontrollen im DAFV und in den Vorgängerverbänden VDSF und DAV seit 1995 systematisch überprüft und darüber der Verbandsöffentlichkeit berichtet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Raus mit Casting - rein mit Anglerschutz........


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Ärgere mich gerade, dass ich meinen Klammerhinweis in Klammern gesetzt habe statt in Fettdruck.
Diesen Thread, mein Lieber, habe ich gestartet, um über die miserablen Praktiken des weiterhin agierenden Castingsportmanagements zu informieren, das gerade aktuell einen weiteren Palladin auf Bundesebene gehievt hat. 

Der Schrei "Casting raus" mag eine vertretbare Forderung sein, hat aber mit diesem Thread, bei dem es um Aufklärung (!) über Castingsport - Machenschaften geht, rein gar nichts zu tun und ist daher, sorry Chef, superofftopic!!!

Wer Casting aus dem Verband rausschmeißen will (warum eigentlich, wenn man den ganzen Verband abschaffen will?), der wird Argumente brauchen. Da wird "Ich find Casting ******* weil nie ein Fisch beißt" nicht reichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Angler - Angeln.

Casting hat nix aber mit Angeln zu tun (nicht mehr jedenfalls als Scheibenschiesen mit Jagd, als Sex mit Gummipuppen oder Alkfreies Bier mit deutschen Getränken) ..

Dass es zu einem anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverband wie dem Rest-DAFV passt in Erinnerung an "bessere Zeiten" (als sie noch alles unterm Tisch halten konnten), da hast Du allerdings recht...


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hab von dem Thema zugegebenermaßen null Ahnung, weil mich das Rasenangeln nie interessierte.

Interessant, dass der Verbands-Sumpf in diesem Bereich anscheinend noch ein Stückchen klebriger ist als im sonstigen Teil.

Wie reagiert denn so im allg. der Casting-Sportler, die Casting-Szene (wenn es so was gibt) auf solche Veröffentlichungen?
Ähnlich dem "ich will doch nur angeln"?


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hallo,

ich bin ja nun schon sehr lange aus dem Casting raus (seit 1965) und offensichtlich gibt es da auf der Verwaltungsebene etliche Leichen im Keller und ja, Casting hat mit dem Angeln direkt nichts zu tun, aber wenn ich mir die "Wurfkünste" vieler Angler so ansehe, bin ich froh damals in der Jugendgruppe beim Casting richtig gut das Werfen gelernt zu haben.
Das würde, objektiv betrachtet, vielen heute auch nicht schaden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Ich war bis kurz nach der Wende im Casting (damals noch "Turnierangeln") aktiv.
Wir waren damals im DAV organisiert und sind auch regelmäßig "richtig" Angeln zusammen gegangen. 
Auch ich muss sagen, die Wurftechniken bringen mir heute noch was. Und ich kann mit der Fliegenrute umgehen, ohne je damit am Wasser gestanden zu haben. Aber gut zu wissen das ich könnte wenn ich wollte. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich war bis kurz nach der Wende im Casting (damals noch "Turnierangeln") aktiv.
> Wir waren damals im DAV organisiert und sind auch regelmäßig "richtig" Angeln zusammen gegangen.
> Auch ich muss sagen, die Wurftechniken bringen mir heute noch was.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hallo,



> Und ja, die Wurftechniken bringen auch heute noch was



Für das Training der Grundtechniken ist Casting sicher nicht schlecht gewesen.

Aber an sich wäre mir Trennung von Turniersport und Angeln lieber gewesen.

Ich musste ja erst über 1 1/2 Jahre Casting werfen um überhaupt mal mit der Angel ans Wasser zu dürfen.

Sobald ich 18 war hab ich dann das Casting sein lassen und bin lieber zum Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen gegangen.

Hab dann noch jahrelang meine Arbeitsdienste als Kampfrichter beim Casting absolviert und auch ab und zu aus Spaß mal nen Arenberg-Durchgang geworfen.

Erstaunlicherweise hab ich da bessere Punktzahlen erzielt als zu meiner aktiven Zeit als jugendlicher Zwangscaster. Da hat sogar der deutsche Jugendmeister gestaunt.

Das Werfen zwischen  Büschen und unter überhängenden Bäumen scheint also besser angeschlagen zu haben, als das, was unser Jugendleiter damals unter Training verstand.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich musste ja erst über 1 1/2 Jahre Casting werfen um überhaupt mal mit der Angel ans Wasser zu dürfen.


|bigeyes
Wo gibt's denn so was & warum?


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Frag ich mich auch. Mich hat keiner gezwungen und ich hab schon lange geangelt, bevor ich zum Casting kam.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hallo,

als ich vor 40 Jahren als Jugendlicher anfing, war das in meinem Verein so geregelt.

Jugendgruppe war im Sommer ausschließlich Casting, im Winter dann Basteln und Theorie für die Fischerprüfung.

Erlaubnisscheine gab es für mich nur, wenn ich im Casting ordentlich Ergebnisse vorweisen konnte.

Praktische Einführung ins Angeln gab es für mich nicht, nur Casting, Casting, Casting.

Wie man sein Angelgerät zusammenstellt, Köderkunde, Drill, Landung, Fischversorgung etc. hat mir keiner der Verantwortlichen gezeigt.

Aber bei jeder Hauptversammlung haben sie stolz die Anzahl der Medaillen bei diversen Turnieren und Meisterschaften verkündet.

Mittlerweile gibt es die Casting-Abteilung längst nicht mehr und die aktuellen Jugendleiter zeigen ihren Schützlingen wie man angelt, inklusive des anglerischen Werfens.

Das ist für mich auch der eigentliche Sinn einer Jugendgruppe in einem Angelverein.

Castingvereine sollten m.E. eigenständig sein, und sich nicht auf die Zwangsrekrutierung von angelbegeisterten Jugendlichen aufbauen.


----------

